# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Вы хочите песен? Их есть у меня!

## Дядя Вадя

Этот текст написан вчера.
Мне кажется, на него легко придумать мелодию.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Зябко поутру
На ветру
В городе пустом.
Осень загрустит,
Улетит
Сорванным листом.
Дождь проплачет след на стекле,
Станет небо ближе к земле

         В тихом дворе
         На заре
         В сентябре.

Облетят слова,
Как листва,
Разлетятся дни.
Но судьбе назло
Губ тепло
В сердце сохрани.
В час, когда ни зги не видать,
Лето будет помнить и ждать

         В тихом дворе
         На заре
         В сентябре.

Плох или хорош –
Ни на грош
Мир не изменить.
Но в тяжёлый час
Держит нас
Тоненькая нить…
Что-то нас опять позовёт
В дом, где наше счастье живёт –

         В тихом дворе
         На заре
         В сентябре.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

И был мне сон –
В высоком небе
Мы, взявшись за руки, летели,
И был безумен и беспечен
Зелёный мир
У наших ног.
А звёзды вслед за нами плыли
И прикоснуться к нам хотели,
А я тянулся к ним,
Тянулся…
И лучше выдумать не мог.

А ты была такой красивой,
А ты была такою юной
И заразительно смеялась,
И лепетала что-то там,
А мы с тобою говорили,
Как разговаривают струны,
И две серьёзных наших тени
Неслись за нами по пятам.

Перечеркнём предначертанья,
Перевернём страницу судеб,
Переместимся в зазеркалье,
Перемешаем явь и сон,
Где нам доподлинно известно,
Что было, есть, 
И то, что будет.
И сломан воз судьбы, который
По нам проедет колесом…

Какого чёрта, в самом деле,
Какая разница – 
Во сне ли
Иль наяву, в морской купели
К тебе, любимой,
Прикоснусь?
И будет счастье вечно длиться,
И будет вьюга выть
И злиться,
И можно, не спеша, чехлиться,
Когда состарюсь
И проснусь.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если кого-то заинтересует, могу ещё повыкладывать свои стихи. Я думаю, это скорее тексты песен... Но и поэзия немножко, имхо:smile:

----------


## PAN

> могу ещё


Ещё.....

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Дядя Вадя*, с прибытием :)

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Алиса!:smile:
Пан, ещё? Принимай... Ну, немножко другого стиля...

---------------------------------------
Почему всё так быстро 
Кончается?
Жить отчаянно не получается…
И на фейсе печать
Будет вечно кричать –
«Он лузёр!
Он от нас отличается!..»

Мир, прощай и прости.
Мне уже не спасти
Жизнь, висящую на волоске.
Но пока я дышу– 
Свою жизнь напишу
Чёрным мелом
На белой доске.

Я подсел на твой смех,
Будто пьяница.
Он струною серебряной
Тянется.
Он был не для меня.
Вот такая фигня.
Всё равно он со мною
Останется.

Только шаг между болью
И небылью.
Не спеша
Продвигаемся к гибели.
И взирает с небес
То ли Бог, то ли бес
На тоску нашу,
Где бы мы ни были…

Мир, прощай и прости.
Мне уже не спасти
Жизнь, висящую на волоске.
Но пока я дышу– 
Свою жизнь напишу
Чёрным мелом
На белой доске...
---------------------------------------

----------


## PAN

> Пан, ещё? Принимай...


Принял... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

Добро пожаловать... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> Но пока я дышу– 
> Свою жизнь напишу
> Чёрным мелом
> На белой доске...


 :Ok: 

Не блокнот,не тетрадь,не букварь,
Жизнь моя - отрывной календарь.
Отрываю исписанный лист,
А за ним снова бел,снова чист...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Свел меня с тобою случай -
        Бестелесен, невесом,
        Я с тобою был созвучен,
        Мы дышали в унисон...

	Каждый день был нам не скучен,
	       	Как в подарок принесен,
	       	Я с тобою был созвучен,
	       	Мы дышали в унисон...

			Скрипнут весла из уключин,
		       	Сыто уркнет колесо...
		       	Я с тобою был созвучен,
		       	Мы дышали в унисон...

		Но закрыли небо тучи,
		Юность кончилась, как сон,
	       	Я с тобою был созвучен,
	       	Мы дышали в унисон...

	Вот уже рукав засучен,
       	Перст железный вознесен,
       	Я с тобою был созвучен,
       	Мы дышали в унисон...

		Обескровлен и измучен,
	       	Уничтожен, потрясен,
      		Я с тобою был созвучен,
	       	Мы дышали в унисон...

        А теперь торчу из брючин,
        Как завязки от кальсон.
        Я с тобою был созвучен,
        А теперь вот -

        Диссонанс.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В рощу или на поле
С неба звёзды капали.
С речки донным холодом
Веет поутру.
Рябина багряная
Пьяная-препьяная
Голову повинную
Клонит на ветру.

Ночь рыдала...
Пела ли…
Что же мы наделали?
Повязали пальчики
В золотой металл.
Мороки рассеялись -
Зря мы понадеялись.
Ты судьбой не стала мне.
Я тебе - не стал.

Золотыми нитками
Ночью небо выткано.
Звёзды в речку слитками
Падают, звеня.
Что мечталось - вспомнится,
Всё, чем сердце полнится,
Может, и исполнится...
Но не для меня. 

Ветерок с осокою
Шепчется высокою.
Обними, рябинушка,
Я ведь тоже пьян.
А на небе матовом,
Призрачном,
Булатовом,
Месяц ухмыляется,
Юн и окаян.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Это мы с другом Вадимом Колеговым, немножко композитором, поём)))
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1056349.html...e76b6f9e3e9d51
Только там, на Рутубе, надо терпеливо дождаться, кликнув "Старт", когда оно там загрузится...((

----------


## smychok

> Зябко поутру
> На ветру
> В городе пустом.
> Осень загрустит,
> Улетит
> Сорванным листом.
> Дождь проплачет след на стекле,
> Станет небо ближе к земле
> 
> ...


Дядя Вадя, драссе!!!
Я бы хотел поколупать вот эту темку - очень интересно ритмически ...



> Этот текст написан вчера.
> Мне кажется, на него легко придумать мелодию.


Я того же мнения!!! Очень подходящий текст для песни!!!
 Если что получится - я демку по мылу скину...
Вы не против???

----------


## smychok

Ну и конечно же - с прибытием!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Конечно не против,*smychok*, а для чего текст-то выложен?:smile:



> Ну и конечно же - с прибытием!!!!


Спасибо!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Когда спускалась ты с холма,
               Меня вконец сводя с ума,
               А зверобой и чернотал
               Твои коленки щекотал,
               И я смеялся, плакал, пел,
               И я летел,
               Летел,
               Летел!..

               Я мигом тем не дорожил.
               А жаль! -
               Я лишь тогда и жил.
               Когда горячая рука
               Ждала прохлады родника,
               Дрожала жилка у виска
               И ты была близка-близка,
               А я свободно мог летать,
               На ухо глупости шептать,
               Не думал, кем хочу я стать
               И не хотел ни есть, ни спать...

               Когда я стану тяжелеть,
               Когда я стану пожилеть,
               Сморкаться, кашлять и болеть,
               И станешь ты меня жалеть,

               Я вспомню это лето, зной,
               Автобус пыльный заказной,
               Тебя, сходящую с холма,
               Икону древнего письма,
               Себя, сходящего с ума
               И доходящего весьма...

               И можно тапочки стирать
               И вещи тихо собирать.

----------


## smychok

> Конечно не против,smychok, а для чего текст-то выложен?


 Уважение прежде всего, а соответственно вначале нужно спросить разрешения))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

-----------------------------------------------
Это один из моих самых первых текстов... 
17, вроде бы, было... Эх!...
:rolleyes:
-----------------------------------------------

        Полетел над лесом,
        Расплескался синью,
        Хохоча над весом,
        Плотью и бессильем...

                        Плыл по-над рекою
                        Солнечного света,
                        Сильною рукою
                        Обнимая лето...

        Расплескался лужей,
        Глубиной в пол-неба,
        С родниковой стужей
        Съел краюху хлеба...

                        И в траву свалился
                        У ручья в овражке...
                        Насмерть поразился
                        Луговой ромашке...

                А потом был вечер...
                К облаку тянулся.
                К звездам прикоснулся.
                А потом

                Проснулся.

----------


## smychok

> А потом был вечер...
> К облаку тянулся.
> К звездам прикоснулся.
> А потом
> 
> Проснулся.


Супер!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если хочешь,*smychok*,можешь послушать, как я её услышал в виде песни... Извиняюсь только за ошибки и не очень высокое качество...:smile:http://rutube.ru/tracks/1065390.html...03a068e4a33096

----------


## smychok

Сейчас послушаем...

----------


## smychok

Очень!!!!!
3\4... мне не часто этот размер ложится на слух, но это хорошо "зашло" - вкусно!!!!
А что за ВСТ-шка??? Писано во фрукте??? У меня там была раньше похожая флейта... Для демо качество ооооочень хорошее!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> А что за ВСТ-шка??? Писано во фрукте???


*краснея и смущаясь*Ни слова не понял из твоих вопросов... Я ж не профи! Так, струны перебираю, пою чуток, да стихи пишу для песен...:smile: Это Korg другана, тоже Вадима, номер даже не помню - там этот сэмпл нашли.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А запись с живого концерта прошлой зимой, где я свои песни показывал)))

----------


## smychok

> Это Korg другана


Понял...
Остаьные вопросы отпадают)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Лиц
        Круг
        Слеп.
        Еще тише.
        Рожденный мною звук
        Весь - робость и испуг и,
        Легкой птицей,
        Выше...
        Выше...

        Немыслимый аккорд
        Замрет на сильной доле,
        И звук запросит воли!
        Я готов.

        Пусть он заполнит
        Каждый уголок.
        Пусть он течет,
        Неотвратим,
        Как магма.
        И в резонансе
        Пусть трясется потолок,
        И сердце ваше
        Пусть,
        И диафрагма!

               И вот, когда
               Жернов уже раскручен,
               В едином ритме
               Цепенеют лица,

               Я вас
               Ударю
               Тихим, плачущим трезвучьем.
               Убитой птицею...
               Растерзанною птицей...

        И вас,
        Бесчувственных,
        С погашенными взорами,
        И ваше отдающееся тело
        Я изнасилую
        Жестоко и умело
        Минорами.

        Пришла пора сказать свое "прощай"...
        Я не навязчив!
        И жестом сноба
        Брошу вам на чай
        Последний взрыв,
        Отчаянно кричащий!

        Я кончил.
        Струн оскал нелеп.
        И снова
        Лиц
        Круг
        Слеп.

        Хреново.

----------


## Mazaykina

> А вот так это звучит, как пезня...)))


Вадим, классная песня!!! Спасибо, получила удовольствие!

----------


## oskar_65

> Лиц
> Круг
> Слеп.
> 
> Хреново


Однако,жёстко.

Гитара,ты побудь бензопилой,
Пока не расчленю я всех уродов,
Что не балдеют в музыке со мной,
Идут блевать от плачущих аккордов...
Я их насиловать готов за разом раз,
Жестоко,грамотно минорным диссонансом,
Гитарой той же,"Коргом" между глаз...
Я не навязчив,хватит и аванса.

Сорри,навеяло....

----------


## PAN

*Дядя Вадя*,
*oskar_65*,

Оба хороши... :Ha: ...:biggrin:
Мне понравилось и то, и другое... Жестко, это да... Но... не пОшло... А навеянное Оскару темными Музами - самостоятельно хорошо...

За динозавров и нихтлириков... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> За динозавров и нихтлириков...


:biggrin: :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Mazaykina*,
*PAN*, - спасибо за оценку.

*oskar_65*,
Изящно, но, правильно сказал *PAN*, навеяно тёмными музами... :Ha: 
В моём - просто вьюношеское отчаяние. Лет 17 мне тогда было.:smile:
А вот пример такого же настроения, но уже не такой давний...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Скалься, месяц, шире.	
Ты бы треснул, что ли,
В этом тусклом мире
Без любви, без боли...

Девочка с косичкой…
Нет. С косой и с ядом
Пролетала птичкой,
Опускалась рядом.

Поцелуй погромче,
Обними, родная,
Что-то всё не кончусь,
Не дойду до дна я.

Порыдаем в куче.
Может, кто услышит?..
Только звёзды круче.
Только яйца выше.

И не перебраться
Через эту кичу…
Вот такая, братцы,
Недоперепича.

Прыгнуть, что ли, в небыль?
Высоко и звонко
Зарыдает небо
Песней жаворонка...

----------


## PAN

> Отчаяние


Прочитал... и сразу вспомнилось...



> *Иван Рукавишников*
> 
> Умру. Уйду. И горько мне и сладко.
> Встает из тьмы отгадка бытия.
> Умру. Уйду. Закон исполнить сладко.
> Но я ведь жил. И новая загадка
> Родилась в мире. Был мир. Стал мир и я.
> 
> Молюсь тебе, Творец мой, Бог великий.
> ...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*PAN*,
Это, мне кажется, текст другого настроения. Здесь нет отчаяния, а _согласие_ с уходом...Это уже следующий уровень.:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Это уже следующий уровень.


 :Aga: ...
Потому и вспомнилось...

----------


## oskar_65

> Изящно, но, правильно сказал PAN, навеяно тёмными музами...


Гм... Даже неудобно как-то...Вы чего это,робяты...:frown:
Вообще-то навеянное ближе по сути к пародии на заданную тему,чем к "тёмным музам"... Виноват,наверное сразу обозначить нужно было...но
*Дядя Вадя*,
 там ведь многие обороты твои использованы,кроме бензопилы ес-но...:wink:
Спасибо за отзыв,крепко навеяло видать...:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Да никто и не сомневался в том, что _навеянное ближе по сути к пародии на заданную тему,чем к "тёмным музам"_, *oskar_65* :smile: ... Уже по одной бензопиле...

----------


## oskar_65

> Уже по одной бензопиле...


Вот и славненько...

----------


## PAN

> Гм... Даже неудобно как-то...Вы чего это,робяты...


Оскар... не печалься...:biggrin: Я всё изначально понял... А *Дядя Вадя* поживет у нас немного, почитает, в т.ч. и в архивчике... и тоже всё поймет... :Aga: 


Кстати, помнишь - в темке о пародиях ещё не такие жесткости звучали...:biggrin:

Люди, главное без обид... :br:  Вы оба действительно сильные ребята...

----------


## oskar_65

> в темке о пародиях ещё не такие жесткости звучали...


Всё намереваюсь поднять эту тему,есть парочка идей,да всё как-то...
Какие перлы там встречались...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если позволите, я закину ещё один свой о-очень старый текстик... Просто у нас в Ё-бурге сегодня такой замечательный день стоит - похоже, прощальная улыбка осени...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В синем небе - проседь.
Гладь реки, как простынь,
Золотая осень,
Снова с нами ты.
Яростным багрянцем,
Ярко - желтым глянцем
И осин румянцем
Вспыхнули листы.

  Смертно – величавы,
  Как испив отравы,
  Никнут в поле травы,
  Гомон леса стих.
  В сизой дымке тая,
  К югу улетая,
  Птиц последних стая
  Шлет свое "прости"...

    Мы немного просим -
    Осени нас, осень,
    Высшей сенью сосен
    В тишине дубрав,
    Мудростью прощанья,
    Чистотой звучанья,
    Смертью без отчаянья
    Древ твоих и трав.

      Я пройду сквозь это
      Сумасбродство цвета
      В самые секреты,
      В свежесть,
      В синеву.
      Может, стану тише.
      Может, стану выше.
      Может быть, услышу,
      Для чего живу.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А вот так это звучит в виде песни - http://rutube.ru/tracks/1082415.html...b29ea22f1c4c8f

----------


## oskar_65

> Мы немного просим -
> Осени нас, осень,


 :Ok: 

Кстати, и у нас нынче денёк на загляденье...

----------


## PAN

> Кстати, и у нас нынче денёк на загляденье...


Аналогично... :Aga: 




> Может, стану тише.
> Может, стану выше.
> Может быть, услышу,
> Для чего живу.


 :Ok: ... И послушал... Романтично получилось...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Для меня, *PAN*, "романтично" - не то слово... В 2001-ом погиб мой друг, автор музыки этой песни - Андрей Зотеев... Я после этого вообще эту песню спокойно слушать не могу...

----------


## Juli

*Дядя Вадя*,
 респектище! прочла - не могла отоваться.. какие тексты! - в яблочко. спасибо за ваше творчество!!!!  :Ok:  :Aga: 
выкладывайте еще, еще, еще!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ах! Какие рыжие огонёчки забредают на наши огоньки!..  :Girl Blum2: 
Жаль, Словения далековата от моего Ебурга. а то бы, а то бы...:biggrin:
А ты в самом деле рок-певица, Юль?

----------


## smychok

> Только звёзды круче.
> Только яйца выше.


 :Ok:  :Ok: 
 А вообще очень много здесь добавилось с последнего моего посещения!!!!! Ща почитаем)))

----------


## smychok

> Однако,жёстко.
> 
> Гитара,ты побудь бензопилой,
> Пока не расчленю я всех уродов,
> Что не балдеют в музыке со мной,
> Идут блевать от плачущих аккордов...
> Я их насиловать готов за разом раз,
> Жестоко,грамотно минорным диссонансом,
> Гитарой той же,"Коргом" между глаз...
> ...


))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если позволите, выложу ещё текстик из своих самых первых...
Чтоб, так скать, оправдать подпись под своим ником...:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В старинном камине 
                         Сухие поленья 
                         Трещат 
                         И за окнами 
                         Ночь тихо стонет. 
                         Мадонна, позвольте мне 
                         Встать на колени 
                         И голову Вам 
                         Положить на ладони... 

                         Пусть ночь нас обнимет, 
                         Закружит безбрежность, 
                         И вечность придет, 
                         Суету отметая, 
                         И я окунусь в вашу тихую 
                         Нежность, 
                         Умру и воскресну, 
                         Покой обретая... 

                         Мадонна, 
                         Вы слышите?.. 
                         Дивные звуки! - 
                         Органной мелодии хрупкие нити... 
                         Как лёгкие кружева, 
                         Лёгкие руки 
                         Колдуют и шепчут - 
                         Усните... 
                         Усните... 

                         И мягкою тяжестью - 
                         Это веленье, 
                         И звук умирает, 
                         Тяжёл и бездонен... 
                         Мадонна, 
                         Позвольте мне 
                         Встать на колени 
                         И голову Вам положить на ладони.

----------


## PAN

> оправдать подпись под своим ником...


Оправдал... :Aga: ...
 :br: ...

----------


## smychok

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Дядя Вадя 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				оправдать подпись под своим ником...
> 			
> ...


И более чем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Мадонна, 
> Вы слышите?.. 
> Дивные звуки! - 
> Органной мелодии хрупкие нити...


 А это мне как музыканту - мёдом!!!

Мне оооочень понравилось........ :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

*Juli*,
 Давненько не встречал - очень рад видеть!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо за оценки, друзья... :Viannen 25:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я опускаюсь на колени. 
                Шепчу чуть слышно на латыни. 
                Господь! 
                Прими мое моленье 
                Об этой страждущей святыне! 

                     О нежной белизне могли бы 
                     Поэты оды петь и гимны, 
                     А грациозные изгибы 
                     Так восхитительно-интимны! 

                           И столько неги и загадки 
                           В туманной белизне таится... 
                           Минуты близости так сладки... 
                           Трепещет сердце, словно птица!.. 

                       Благодарю тебя, о боже, 
                       За величайший дар для нас! 
                       Ничто сравниться с ним не может, 
                       О чистый 
                                 Белый 
                                        Унитаз.

----------


## PAN

:biggrin:...

----------


## smychok

> Благодарю тебя, о боже, 
> За величайший дар для нас! 
> Ничто сравниться с ним не может, 
> О чистый 
> Белый 
> Унитаз.


Какой облом в конце)))))))

----------


## smychok

Немного похозяйничаю...
Это одна из моих старых пароди... но по моему она здесь будет кстати:
Холодный дом, где нет тепла -
Скозь щели в палец ветер свищет.
Не нужно здесь окОн, стекла,
И каждый день здесь кто-то рыщет.

Пустой, пустой холодный дом!
Мой идеал уединенья.
Поверьте мне - и даже днём
Сюда приходит вдохновенье!!!

Пустой, пустой холодный дом!
Здесь почерпнул я много знаний.
Мы в нем живем? Иль не живем?
Нет - не живём, а только гадим.

Холодный дом. В нем жизни нет.
Но без него не вижу быта.
Он деревенский туалет,
И дверь его всегда открыта!!!

----------


## postman

Слышь, дядьВадь, а как тут с недоливом пива? kuku

----------


## PAN

*postman*,

Ты хто???...:eek:

----------


## postman

*PAN*,
Аз есьмь человеце, выношенное в утробе бочонка пива...

----------


## PAN

> Аз есьмь человеце, выношенное в утробе бочонка пива...


Не верю... :Ha:  Фотку давай...:biggrin:
Дмитрий.???.. Вливайся... :br:

----------


## postman

Какой такой Дмитрий? У меня и одному мало... Ну, таперича узнаёшь?

----------


## postman

ДядьВадя, чёт меня уже в аккаунт не пущають... Неужто точно - недолив...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Вау!!! Какие люди! *PAN*, ты что, не узнаёшь?!:smile: Это же Postman, пароход и человек, припоминаешь? "Это я, почтальон Печкин, принёс письмо про вашего сына... Наливайте пи..." э-э... нет, это немного неоттуда. А если серьёзнее - это Поэт милостию Божией, по имени Марат. Прошу любить и жаловать.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А я почти было погиб.
                А я почти возненавидел,
                Когда изгиб нежнейших рук
                Я на плече твоем увидел...

                    Так вот кому лучился свет,
                    Когда с тобою мы стояли,
                    Два озерца ее сияли -
                    И я тем светом был задет!

                        Но, слушай, если б видел ты,
                        Когда в машине мы качались,
                        Как резких скул твоих черты
                        Ее бесплотностью венчались!

                            Как все в гармонию слилось -
                            Жара и синь, тоска и счастье,
                            И прядка пепельных волос,
                            Дрожащих на твоем запястье...


                      Я знаю счастье.
                      Я постиг
                      И с этих пор ношу с собою
                      Миг красоты, светлейший миг,
                      Усиленный
                      Стократно
                      Болью.

----------


## PAN

> это Поэт милостию Божией, по имени Марат. Прошу любить и жаловать.


Принято... :Aga:  Жаловать готов... :br:  Любить - пусть дамы подумают...:biggrin:
А в целом -  :Ok:

----------


## postman

Дядя Вадя, да ну тебя, конфузишь. Ты скажи, что здесь размещают: песни или стихи?
(Искал какую-то фигню в сети, а напоролся на твоё имя, вот и забрёл...)

----------


## PAN

> что здесь размещают: песни или стихи?


И то и другое...

----------


## postman

*PAN*, спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Пригласи сойти с ума. 
               Там, где мы с тобою будем 
               Для молвы я неподсуден. 
               Недоступна ты сама - 
               Пригласи сойти с ума. 

               Я такой же, как и все. 
               В массу паюсную впаян. 
               Не опасен. 
               Неприкаян. 
               Нету камня по косе. 
               Я такой же, как и все. 

               Ты такая же, как я. 
               Дремлет сила бесовская, 
               Если бросишь взгляд, лаская 
               Наконечником копья... 
               Ты такая же, как я. 

               Задержаться на краю. 
               Замереть вдвоём у края 
               И увидеть, как, сгорая, 
               В диком танце умирая, 
               Звёзды падают в раю... 
               Задержаться на краю. 

               А потом... 
               А хрен с потом! 
               В этом яростном мгновенье 
               Будет жизнь - а после тенью 
               Можно в мёртвый плыть затон... 
               Никакого нет потом! 

               Пригласи сойти с ума. 
               За безумным поворотом 
               Я хочу увидеть - что там? 
               Ты не сможешь там сама. 
               Пригласи сойти с ума.

----------


## Очарование

Так здорово!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, чаровница)))

----------


## smychok

> Пригласи сойти с ума. 
> За безумным поворотом 
> Я хочу увидеть - что там? 
> Ты не сможешь там сама. 
> Пригласи сойти с ума.


*Дядя Вадя*,
 Просто супер!!!! Стильно и СИЛЬНО!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Мухтар старался.((с°)"Ко мне, Мухтар!") :smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Это мы с другом Вадимом Колеговым, немножко композитором, поём)))
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1056349.html...e76b6f9e3e9d51
> Только там, на Рутубе, надо терпеливо дождаться, кликнув "Старт", когда оно там загрузится...((


Дядя Ваня,низкий поклон за такую песню,не могу наслушаться.
 :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *Андрей Байрон*, только я не Ваня. Я Вадя.:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Спасибо, *Андрей Байрон*, только я не Ваня. Я Вадя.:biggrin:


Пардон,зрение подвело.:wink:

-----------Зимние узоры--------------

Стая белых лебедей, за окном кружится,    
Нежным, мягким одеялом на землю ложиться.
Вьюжит ветер сквозь берёз и свистит по щелкам,
Спряталась в своём дупле, рыженькая белка.

Просыпаюсь словно в сказке, на окне узоры,
Не найти вам на Руси, лучше этих, шторы.
Вот тропинка, вот сосна, озеро сверкает,
Пара белых лебедей на волнах играет.

Где найти такие краски, что зима рисует?
Словно в вальсе снегири на окне танцуют.
Вот Морозко на санях, тройка бьёт копытом,
Из под снега лишь листок, осени забытой.

Как люблю тебя я, Русь! Степи и просторы,
Душу пусть мороз раскрасит, в зимние узоры,
Что бы слиться с Новым годом,посреди метели,
Только не хочу вылазить  из своей постели.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

---------------------------
Тоже очень старый текст... Не пинайте строго - шёл парнишке в ту пору восемнадца-атый год...
---------------------------

Тебе я не муж.
Ты мне не жена.
Над изголовьем
Свеча зажжена.
Мы стали близки,
А твой профиль с дымком
Сигаретным
Почти незнаком.
Ещё горячи тела.
Любовники.
Мы?
Дела...

Кто ты?
Откуда взялась?
Кого ты не дождалась?
Двух слов сейчас
Не связать.
А что-то
Я должен сказать...
Люблю?..
Ха-ха!
Уморил...
Лучше бы не говорил...

Мухи в большой постели.
Спарились - разлетелись!
Твой огонёк дотлел.
И этого я вожделел?

Зачем мы сожгли мосты?
Нет тайны - 
И нет мечты.
Как лист, были мы чисты.
Кто так исчеркал листы?
Глаза, как стакан, пусты.
Кто был виноват?
Я?
Ты?..

Как белый флаг - простыня.
Забудь, как зовут
Меня.
Тебе я не муж.
Ты мне не жена.
Что, очень хотел?

На!

----------


## Black Lord

*Дядя Вадя*,забыл спросить,может не в тему. :Fz: 
Я могу сюда выкладывать или у каждого своя тема? :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Лучше открыть свою, Андрей.
Для этого переходишь в "Уголок поэзии", там в левом верхнем углу кнопка "Новая тема".

----------


## Black Lord

Извиняюсь,пардон,сенкъю.

----------


## oskar_65

> Задержаться на краю. 
> Замереть вдвоём у края 
> И увидеть, как, сгорая, 
> В диком танце умирая, 
> Звёзды падают в раю... 
> Задержаться на краю. 
> 
> А потом... 
> А хрен с потом! 
> ...


Да!  :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Добро должно быть с кулаками. 
                Тогда найдёт коса на камень - 
                Беги, беда! 
                Не надо поз! 
                Погибнуть даром? 
                Отвечу на удар - ударом 
                И аз воздам! 

                Для зла укоры бесполезны. 
                Пусть защитит колпак железный 
                Свечу души. 
                Благая цель окупит средства! 
                Чтоб зло убить - не нужно сердца, 
                Руби, души! 

                И пусть на мне колпак Иудин. 
                Я докажу - смотрите, люди! - 
                Избежность бед. 
                Игра игрой на этой сцене! 
                Кто обвинит меня в измене 
                После побед? 

                Добро должно быть с кулаками, 
                С когтями, шерстью и клыками, 
                Всё - для атак! 
                Добро должно быть с кулаками, 
                А то, что с грязными руками... 
                Сойдет и так. 

                И остаётся - покориться. 
                Добро над нами воцарится, 
                А зло сгорит. 
                И не забыть - избави, боже! - 
                Кто же царит над нами, кто же?.. 

                Добро царит.

----------


## PAN

> О добре и зле


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В огромном зале ожидания,
Где дует с выхода и входа,
В огромном зале ожидания -
Однометровая свобода.

И повторяются заученно
Слова о вечном опоздании.
И ждут смиренно и замучено
В огромном зале ожидания.

Здесь вечный суп на кухне варится,
Здесь пуп и центр мироздания,
Здесь люди ссорятся и старятся,
В огромном зале ожидания.

И стены густо изрисованы
Кривыми матерными фресками,
А за окошками с засовами
Проходят скорые с курьерскими...

Чего здесь ждут, скрипя запорами,
Уставясь в репродуктор глянцевый?
Чужая жизнь несется, скорая,
Не замечая этой станции.

И тянет выйти на раздольице,
Да как-то уж привычней в здании...
Скрипят зубами, ждут и молятся
В огромном зале ожидания...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А в виде песни это здесь - http://rutube.ru/tracks/1124495.html...d776af1f9df960

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Со всех ребячьих тайн покровы сняты.
Вершины все заоблачные взяты.

Среди бессчётных взлётов и падений,
Среди бесплотных призрачных видений,

Средь мимолётных лет и вечных зим
По склону вниз – 
Скользим,
                  Скользим,
                                    Скользим…

Цепляясь за беспечных и изящных,
За молодых, покуда не скользящих,
За их любовь с надеждами смешными,
Что это будет с кем-нибудь…
Не с ними…

За звуки отгремевших прежде гроз.
За лепестки давно увядших роз.
За юности тускнеющие пятна,
Где было всё так просто и понятно…

А там, внизу, куда мы ускользаем,
Весь этот мир смешон, неосязаем…

Там куча наших бед в углу пылится.
Там ждут друзей распахнутые лица.
Там мелких будней мелкие грешки
Проходят бесконечной вереницей…

Поучимся у клёнов и берёз
Спокойному достоинству скольженья,
Их сдержанной улыбке погруженья – 
Без глупых стонов и без лишних слёз.

И, может быть, в небытие скользя,
Мы, наконец, поймём и осознаем,
Зачем поил нас мир зелёным маем,
Всё то, что наверху 
Нам знать нельзя.

----------


## Black Lord

> А в виде песни это здесь - http://rutube.ru/tracks/1124495.html...d776af1f9df960


*Дядя Вадя*,
В песне слышится не -*Однометровая* свобода,а *одно Метро*,моя свобода.

----------


## NataG

> Когда спускалась ты с холма,
> Меня вконец сводя с ума...


Я опаздываю с комментариями, но мне очень нравится, и удержаться не могу...

----------


## NataG

> И, может быть, в небытие скользя,
> Мы, наконец, поймём и осознаем,
> Зачем поил нас мир зелёным маем,
> Всё то, что наверху
> Нам знать нельзя.


И правда, настроение очень похожее...

----------


## smychok

> Добро должно быть с кулаками, 
> С когтями, шерстью и клыками, 
> Всё - для атак! 
> Добро должно быть с кулаками, 
> А то, что с грязными руками... 
> Сойдет и так.


Бррррр...
Хотел ответить стихами, но мыслей столько много, что не могу их "уложить..."

Нет - это вовсе не добро!!!
То чувства выплеснулись в буре...
Нет - это вовсе не добро,
А только волк в овечьей шкуре...

----------


## smychok

А вообще очень понравилось!!!
(Я думаю, что всё правильно понял...)

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*smychok*, ты понял всё именно так, как я и хотел, чтобы было понято... Это нескончаемый человечий спор - "что есть добро?"... По мне, не бывает "добра с кулаками" - это уже не добро. Ну, да ладно, чтобы не увязнуть в философии...

*NataG*, очень рад, что тебе нравится.))) 
Ценитель языка - ценителя языка
Видит издалека,
Видит изглубока...
:smile:

*Андрей Байрон*, ты - первый, кто слышит



> не -Однометровая свобода,а одно Метро,моя свобода


хотя я, честно говоря, всегда считал, что "фефектов фикции" у меня нет, буквы произношу разборчиво, и спутать "моя" и "вая" - это надо напрячься...:smile:

----------


## smychok

> Это нескончаемый человечий спор - "что есть добро?"...


)))
 Очень мощный ход!!! И при этом ооочень правильный!!! У меня такая буря была, что я так и не смог свои мысли собрать в рифмованую "кучу"... 




> По мне, не бывает "добра с кулаками" - это уже не добро.


Оно очень хорошо видно по всему остальному творчеству...
 По мне - Вы один из тех людей, который сечас ооочень редко встретишь!!!

----------


## PAN

> По мне - Вы один из тех людей, который сечас ооочень редко встретишь!!!


Присоединяюсь...

----------


## smychok

*PAN*,



> Присоединяюсь...


А Пан таким редко разбрасывается!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей Байрон, ты - первый, кто слышит хотя я, честно говоря, всегда считал, что "фефектов фикции" у меня нет, буквы произношу разборчиво, и спутать "моя" и "вая" - это надо напрячься...


*Дядя Вадя*,без обид.
Про фифекты фикции речь не шла.
Это,как у Аркаши получилось,в тексте "Скрип колеса",а в песне слышится "Скрипка лиса",видно какая то пауза в слове мне на ухо упала.
Это не критика,от доброго сердца.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Да какие обиды, Андрей?:smile: Прекрасно понимаю, как, бывает, при пении изменяется смысл слов... А насчет "скрипки-лисы", так это вообще самый известный песенный ляп, только не у Аркаши... У Игорёши. Саруханова.:smile:
А как тебе "Стоша-*****зад"? Я имею в виду "Сто шагов назад" ВИАгры...

----------


## Black Lord

Склерозит порой,пытался вспомнить лидера гр.Круг,а всплыл Аркаша.
А про остальной стимулятор *****задов да тож "Осадок бражный".

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Всё это было, было!.. 
                 Над нами небо плыло, 
                 Вода в реке застыла, 
                 Кружились берега, 
                 И две козы глазели, 
                 Как плыли мы по Зее, 
                 По летней по грозе и 
                 Накошенным стогам. 

                 На снимке темноватом, 
                 Видать украдкой снятом, 
                 Задумались ребята, 
                 И смех на миг угас, 
                 И я под фотовзглядом 
                 Стою с тобою рядом... 
                 Как странно, что угадан 
                 Наш самый лучший час! 

                 Ещё не знаем точно, 
                 Что не- 
                 А что порочно, 
                 Пока еще непрочно 
                 Мы соединены, 
                 И спасены незнаньем 
                 От мелочных терзаний, 
                 От недопониманий, 
                 Хлопот и седины. 

                 Ужели день настанет, 
                 Когда всё это канет, 
                 И нас судьба обманет, 
                 Подсунув медный грош, 
                 Исчезнут быстрой тенью 
                 И запахи цветенья, 
                 И страх прикосновенья, 
                 И радостная дрожь... 

                 Когда Большая Скука 
                 В наш дом войдёт без стука, 
                 И ты опустишь руки, 
                 И высохнут цветы, 
                 Пусть этот день туманный 
                 Нам будет талисманом, 
                 Простым и безобманным, 
                 От буден пустоты.

----------


## smychok

> Всё это было, было!..


Как всё четко, ровно, красиво...
Читая такие строки... понимаю, что я любитель далеко даже не среднего сорта...
Браво!!!
Дядя Вадя... я хочу одной девушке в инете показать ваш стих про добро... ы не против??? А то человк как-то запутался - нужно немного встяхнуть, а это самое то, что нужно!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

О чём разговор,*smychok*? Конечно, показывай! Если это действительно человека встряхнёт - значит, я не зря работал...:smile:



> Читая такие строки... понимаю, что я любитель далеко даже не среднего сорта...


Имей в виду, что _любой_ пишущий подпишется под этими словами... На любой талант есть бОльший талант... А потому - цени _свой_ дар - он уникален.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В зелёных кронах -
Седые пряди.
Ждём утомлённо,
Как осень грядет.

Лес успокоен,
Ничем не мучим,
Росой опоен
Стоит, беззвучен. 
И ни движенья
В озёрах сонных.
Лишь отраженье
Небес бездонных.

Увидим иву
        Свечой горящей,
        Покой и силу
        Душа обрящет. 
Печаль простая
Туманом стает.
В святых святая
Судьбу листаю.

Над чем смеяться?
        Чего бояться?
        Заглянем в святцы -
        Пора прощаться.

----------


## Black Lord

> Имей в виду, что любой пишущий подпишется под этими словами... На любой талант есть бОльший талант... А потому - цени свой дар - он уникален.





> Увидим иву
>         Свечой горящей,
>         Покой и силу
>         Душа обрящет.


Крксиво подмеченно!

----------


## smychok

> А потому - цени свой дар - он уникален.


Лестно получить такие строки от такого человека!!!!
Спасибо огромное... уже только за то что уделяете внимание...



> Печаль простая
> Туманом стает.
> В святых святая
> Судьбу листаю.


 :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А вот это написано прям щас. Тока што. Муха не сидела.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Толстощёкый мальчик 
Бегает по лужам,
А за ним послушно
В воздухе – змея.
Он кричит от счастья,
Весел и простужен.
Брызги – выше солнца…
Мальчик – это я.

Весь рукав у куртки
Перепачкан мелом,
Мир далёк, как звёзды,
Нежность затая,
Парень сжал девчонку
Крепко, неумело…
Шепот – громче крика…
Это тоже я.

Сочиню я сказку
В ритме, в цвете, в звуке,
Как на сонный город
Наползает ночь,
Как темнеет небо,
Как слабеют руки,
Как смотрю на сына…
Сын уходит прочь…

А старик, счастливой
Памятью нагружен,
Смотрит, как пылают
Облаков края,
Смотрит, как мальчишка
Бегает по лужам…
Брызги – выше солнца…
Мальчик – это я...

----------


## postman

Тёплые у тебя стихи. Согревают... Извини, конечно, что придираюсь, не со зла...




> Увидим иву
>         Свечой горящей,
>         Покой и силу
>         Душа обрящет.


Здесь чуток что-то не так... Есть сомнение в двух словах: "увидим" и "свечой". Если второе (во всяком случае мне, ива форму свечи не напоминает) можно легко исправить - "копной горящей", то с первым сложнее. Увидим - отчуждающее слово, созерцательное. Что-то теплее просится... Да и чуть ниже у тебя - от первого лица "Судьбу листаю"... (Неопределённое "ждём" - уместно). Может,

В огне рябины,
Костром горящей,
Покой глубинный
Душа обрящет

?

----------


## Black Lord

А если глубже и ширше взглянуть?
Свеча это ствол,пламя свечи это крона в осеннем наряде,а стекающие капли воска это ветки плакучей ивы, свисающие в низ.Свеча постепенно сгорает и вместе с ней сгорает образ ивы,разве не красиво.Простое слово "ива",а сколько тепла,красоты,любви вложенно в простое слово. Если конечно это для песни,то ремарка красивей будет.

----------


## postman

*Андрей Байрон*, тогда другие эпитеты нужны. Стихо - что есть? Мысль без капельки воды, где каждое слово не случайно. Чем меньше красивых наполнителей, тем лучше. Образ обязан быть точным, воспринимаемым целиком и сразу...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Да и чуть ниже у тебя - от первого лица "Судьбу листаю"...


На самом деле, Марат, конечно, надо всё сделать от первого лица с самого начала текста - тут, сам видишь, это делается просто.
Дальше, ты, конечно, прав, образ свечи - он не очень близок к иве, скорее, к берёзе... Но в этом предложении -



> В огне рябины,
> Костром горящей,
> Покой глубинный
> Душа обрящет


тоже, мне кажется, есть изъян - _покой глубинный_... Это что-то из области омута, настрой тоже неотсюда...
Слушай, а может, вот так -

В огне рябины,
Костром горящей,
Покой и силу
Душа обрящет...

Здесь "абсолютная гладкость" рифмы в общем-то, не так важна...

----------


## postman

Можно и так. Есть вариации. Вылежится, Дядьвадь, само на место станет... Время в таких случаях - лучший советник.:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> *Андрей Байрон*, тогда другие эпитеты нужны. Стихо - что есть? Мысль без капельки воды, где каждое слово не случайно. Чем меньше красивых наполнителей, тем лучше. Образ обязан быть точным, воспринимаемым целиком и сразу...


Хотел по дискусировать с разных ракурсов на эту точку зрения и упоминуть для сравнения японский стиль написания трехстрочной поэзии,но раз ДядяВадя сам появился и согласился,то значит я не до конца пока понимаю его мысли. Сами договоритесь.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

По красоте душа томится,
По красоте.
Ищу черты мадонны в лицах,
Да все - не те...

В чесночном запахе трамвая,
Где грязь и крик,
Ищу - мелькнет вода живая,
Пресветлый лик...

Нездешний знак, улыбка Бога,
Ты только будь,
Чтоб стало легче жить немного,
Осела муть...

Но в тесноте, в нервозной спешке,
В оскале ламп,
Над красотою, как насмешка -
Усмешка-вамп...

Моя мечта неисполнима,
Закован круг.
Мелькают лица - мимо, мимо...
А вдруг?..
А вдруг?..

----------


## smychok

> Мальчик – это я...


 :Pivo: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smychok

> Моя мечта неисполнима,
> Закован круг.
> Мелькают лица - мимо, мимо...
> А вдруг?..
> А вдруг?..


А происходит это иногда в самых неожиданных местах!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Вечер тёплым покрывалом
Пеленает перелесок.
Звёзды капают устало
С бриллиантовых подвесок.

Гаснет музыка заката,
Тонкий звук её - как стебель.
Летний день ушёл куда-то,
Может - в быль,
А может - в небыль...

Я забыл - какая жалость! -
Луг, где нас связала тайна.
Где случайно
(Да? Случайно?)
Ты щекой ко мне прижалась.

Луг, где мы играли в прятки
В пелене тумана тонкой,
Где твои босые пятки
По росе бежали звонко...

На кораблике бумажном
Юность вдаль от нас умчалась,
Что казалось нам неважным - 
Самым главным оказалось.

Всё так близко, всё так тонко,
Только это вспомнить мне бы,
Как смеялись нам вдогонку
Две звезды в высоком небе...

Гладь реки под ветром смялась,
Месяц выгнулся, как прясло,
Отзвенело, отсмеялось,
Отгорело -
И погасло.

День ушёл - и нет возврата,
Но, как слайд, осталось четко -
Нашей юности утрата.
Нашей памяти находка...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А вот так это поётся - http://rutube.ru/tracks/1084723.html...c6d3f1959a1523

----------


## Juli

> Ах! Какие рыжие огонёчки забредают на наши огоньки!.. 
> Жаль, Словения далековата от моего Ебурга. а то бы, а то бы...:biggrin:
> А ты в самом деле рок-певица, Юль?


а то бы что? :biggrin: у меня в Словении много друзей из Ебурга! ой, и я уже не рыжая :biggrin: хотя скоро опять буду kuku
а на счет рок певицы, эт да. у меня своя рок группа, вот наша страничка, если интересно   http://www.myspace.com/equilibriumslo
правда в последнее время на поп-рок перешли, народ требует. хотя на концертах и Металлику пою  :Aga: 
кстати, тексты песен мои (только Sprehod совместный со знакомым)
пршлась по последним страничкам темы - уже создала себе папочку с Вашим творчеством! поделитесь кусочком таланта, мне много не надо.. только для текстов песен  :Vah:  :flower: 
*smychok*, давненько не видел? так я тут постоянно!  :Aga:  по темам шастаю...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> поделитесь кусочком таланта, мне много не надо


Юль, бери, сколько сможешь унести - у меня только больше станет))). А если сможешь из чего-то сделать песню - значит, не зря я здесь эти тексты выкладываю...:smile:



> а то бы что?





> и я уже не рыжая  хотя скоро опять буду


А я рыженьких люблю!..

----------


## Black Lord

> А я рыженьких люблю!..


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=+

----------


## Juli

*Дядя Вадя*,
 так я ж и говорю, скоро опять буду :biggrin: это дело быстропоправимое  :Aga: 
а на счет текстов - я присмотрела несколько. какие-то на мысли натолкнули, а какие-то возможно будут песней .. :wink: в любом случае, Вы об этом уж точно узнаете

----------


## Дядя Вадя

................................................................
Когда-то, в незапамятные советские времена, я подрабатывал уборщиком в подъезде многоэтажного дома...
................................................................

В подъезде, где хлопает дверь навесная,
В подъезде, в котором я грязь убираю,
Стонала и гадила кошка больная,
Стонала, плохая совсем,
Помирая.

И было в той кошке приятного мало -
На грязном заду - от сукровицы корки...
Но ящик со сложенным в нем одеялом
Стоял на десятом, у мусоросборки.

Валялась мозаика детская рядом
И блюдце с нетронутым в нем
Шоколадом...

Стоял я с метлою,
Стоял я, боясь
Задеть эту самую чистую грязь.

Боялся спугнуть,
Чёрт меня подери,
Сопенье сердитое из-за двери.

За то, что ты жалость к живому хранишь,
За самую малость -
Спасибо, малыш.

Из каменных джунглей,
Как будто тесьма,
Пусть выведет душу
Живой талисман.

Я верю руке,
Той, что кошку погладила,
Хотя эта кошка
Стонала
И гадила.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Из рёва и грохота,
Плача и хохота,
Места, где плохо так
Дышится,
Слышится,
Из,
Где колышется
Пыльное марево,
Злобное зарево,
Ведьмино варево
- Цап тя за бороду! -
Города!
Города!
Горо...
Да.

Я выдеру с хрустом
Обрюзгшее тело.
Задело?
Задело!
За дело...

Как чисто.
Как рано.
Как странно...

Как странно меняется мир за чертой,
Которая нас отделяет от леса,
Как будто спадает глухая завеса,
И ты оглушен чистотой.
Простотой.
Как будто бы замерли стрелки часов,
На миг отпустили из клетки на волю,
Как будто услышал родительский зов,
Вина прощена и утешены боли...

Здесь можно молиться.
Здесь можно свалиться,
С ромашкой, у глаза дрожащею,
Слиться.
Здесь можно заплакать
И слез не смущаться.
Но надо прощаться...
Но надо прощаться...

Хорош причащаться!
Пора возвращаться.
Втолкнуться.
Втереться.
Вмещаться...

- Выходите?
Нет?
Так какого рожна?!

- Давай разойдёмся.
Ты мне не нужна.

- Папа, а чё он лежит?
Он мёртвый?
- Чёрт с ним!

Втолкнуться.
Втереться.
Про
тис
ки
вать
ся...

И так - до конца.

----------


## Arnav

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Спасибо большое за стихи и песни. Наконец то Екатеринбург стал подтягиваться. С прибытием на форум, ну и конечно же, новых песен, новых стихов и приятного общения. :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *Arnav*, бедем стараццо.:smile:

----------


## NataG

*Дядя Вадя*, спасибо за "О чистоте..." и "Мегаполис"... душу в жгут скручивает.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо за отзыв, Наташа... Твоё мнение очень ценно. :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> О чистоте и грязи





> Мегаполис


Да,это вещи! Респект.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Благодарю, *oskar_65*!:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Сушите весла, господа, 
              И киль сушите. 
              Уже написаны давно 
              Концов сюжеты. 
              Спешите с поезда сойти, 
              Сойти спешите. 
              Не надо мучиться, потеть 
              И мять манжеты. 

                    Там, впереди - облом, завал 
                    И диверсанты. 
                    Там, впереди - ну вон же, вон! - 
                    Зажёгся красный. 
                    Пора квартиры возводить, 
                    Разрушив замки. 
                    Пора начать разумней жить 
                    И безопасней. 

                           В конце концов всему есть край! 
                           И есть граница. 
                           Мы не поклялись на кресте, 
                           Вольны исходно. 
                           Поставить точку на листе. 
                           Смахнуть страницу. 
                           Сушите весла, господа! 
                           Всё превосходно.

----------


## smychok

> О чистоте и грязи


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Я верю руке,
> Той, что кошку погладила,

----------


## smychok

> Как странно меняется мир за чертой,
> Которая нас отделяет от леса,
> Как будто спадает глухая завеса,
> И ты оглушен чистотой.
> Простотой.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smychok

> О чистоте...душу в жгут скручивает.
> "


Вот каких слов я не мог подобрать!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

.................................................................
Вот тока шта, пока ключом в замке ковырялся,
довыродил в муках. Свежачок-с. Мух не сидел.
.................................................................

Над городом сонным,
Над городом лунным
Звезда в замерзающем небе качалась
И в белой
Метели
На землю 
Летели
Застывшие слёзы её.
Ах, как мы мечтали,
Ах, как мы хотели,
Но счастье никак,
Всё никак не случалось,
И дней наших прежних
Валялись одежды,
Забытые, словно старьё…

А в дворике старом,
А над тротуаром
Фонарь сокрушённо качал головою,
И эти движенья
Его отраженья
Качались в оконном стекле.
А дом был простужен,
Забыт и не нужен,
И дрожь его стен нам казалась живою,
И тени, как пробы
Того, что могло бы,
Дрожали в клубящейся мгле…

Визжа тормозами
И выпучив фары,
Машина безумная в городе мчалась,
И грозно горело 
И в небо смотрело
Антенны её остриё.
А над этим миром,
Холодным и сирым
Звезда в замерзающем небе качалась
И в белой
Метели
На землю 
Летели
Застывшие слёзы её.

----------


## NataG

*Дядя Вадя*, дорогой наш динозавр! Это удивительно лирично!

Только вот здесь, это не очепятка?




> И тени, как пробы
> Того, что могло бы,
> Дрожали в клубящейся мгле…


"могло бы" или "могло быть"?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я долго думал, Наташа, как лучше - "могло бы" или "могло быть" - и решил, что, всё-таки, "могло бы"... Недосказанность слова "быть" после "могло бы", мне кажется, _усиливает_ смысл фразы...:smile:

----------


## NataG

*Дядя Вадя*, а ведь точно! Это я ворона. Виновата)))

----------


## smychok

> А в дворике старом,
> А над тротуаром
> Фонарь сокрушённо качал головою,
> И эти движенья
> Его отраженья
> Качались в оконном стекле.
> А дом был простужен,
> Забыт и не нужен,
> И дрожь его стен нам казалась живою,
> ...


Даже радует, что ещё мухи не сидели, а мы уже наслаждаемся!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Когда глядит, сопя, начальник
На секретаршу, как варнак,
А секретарша в слове "чайник"
Вдруг пропускает мягкий знак...

Когда стоит на техсовете
Вопрос "зачем живем на свете"...

Когда гуляют лишь по двое...

В компьютерах сплошные сбои...

Бутылки падают с лотков...

Собаки рвутся с поводков...

Тогда всё-всё я понимаю.
Штаны решительно снимаю

И с хохотом бегу под ливнем,
Как мамонт с выломанным бивнем!

За мной начальник поспешает.
Ему живот бежать мешает.

Он гол по пояс, бос и волен,
Привычно чем-то недоволен.

Но мы друг друга понимаем
И терпим холод, как герои.

А на вопросы отвечаем,
Что лечимся от геморроя.

Усмешек мы не замечаем.
Нам глубоко плевать на это!
Мы просто лето так встречаем.

Да просто мы встречаем лето...

----------


## Black Lord

*Дядя Вадя*, :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## NataG

> За мной начальник поспешает.
> Ему живот бежать мешает.


:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А знаешь, папа, 
                        Как мне тебя порой недостаёт... 
                        На мягких лапах 
                        Мне вечер колыбельную споёт. 
                        Конечно, маме 
                        Я все свои обиды объясню, 
                        Но главный самый 
                        Секрет я только для тебя храню...

                           Вполне серьёзно - 
                           Я знаю, много дел, ты устаёшь, 
                           Приходишь поздно 
                           И с мамой тихих песен не поёшь. 
                           Скажи мне честно, 
                           Ну разве так уж много я хочу? 
                           С тобою вместе 
                           Шептаться в темноте плечом к плечу. 

                              Наверно, скоро 
                              Забуду я секрет, что берегу. 
            Не будет ссоры, 
                              Я не сорвусь, из дома не сбегу. 
                              Жалеть не станем! 
                              Конечно, время этому виной. 
                              Себя обманем, 
          Стеклянной отгородимся стеной. 

                       И с каждым летом 
                       Все тоньше наша тоненькая нить... 
                       Как жаль - все это 
                       Еще я не умею объяснить...

----------


## Black Lord

> Скажи мне честно, 
>                            Ну разве так уж много я хочу? 
>                            С тобою вместе 
>                            Шептаться в темноте плечом к плечу.


Без коментариев... :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Кругом ломаются дубы... 
             Кругом вскрываются гробы... 
             Встают, почесывая лбы, 
             Те, что безмолвны и слабы... 
             Гремит, призывна и груба, 
             Иерихонская труба, 
             Мессии гибнут на крестах, 
             А здесь, в глубинке, 
             На местах... 

                      Здесь все спокойно. 
                      Достойно. 
                      А может даже и 
                      Застойно. 
                      Ну и что?! 
                      Здесь наш покой невозмутим. 
                      Здесь неприступен наш союз. 
                      Здесь мы споем, 
                      Как мы хотим, 
                      Руководящий блюз! 

Задача очень непроста...
Жить здесь,
Но быть святей Христа...
Когда кругом - на воре вор...
И из избы выносят сор...
           Но тем упрямей и сильней 
             Сожмем поводья у коней! 
             Надежней каменной стены 
             В поруке руки сплетены... 

                      Здесь все спокойно. 
                      Достойно. 
                      А может даже и 
                      Застойно. 
                      Может быть... 
                      Здесь мы движенье запретим, 
                      Чтоб от разгона не был юз!. 
                      Здесь мы споем, 
                      Как мы хотим, 
                      Руководящий блюз!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Вот так это было записано в виде пезни давно тому назад:smile:, в доперестроечные времена...
Текст с тех пор даже изменился чуток...
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1242306.html...eafe3199942b5f

----------


## Black Lord

> Вот так это было записано в виде пезни давно тому назад


Класс  :Ok: люблю такой живой акомпонемент,без всяких цифровок!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

----------------------------------------------------------
...А этот текстик я только вчера закончил. Свежачок-с...
----------------------------------------------------------

По середине ли, по краю ли
Звезда слезой с небес катилась.
Который день собаки лаяли…
Который день погода злилась…

Какого чёрта жить не хочется?
Монеты лиц до дыр истёрты…
И осень всё никак не кончится.
И эта грязь – какого чёрта?!

Закрыли небо тучи низкие,
Костры любви гореть устали…
Зачем глаза, такие близкие,
Холодными,
Чужими
Стали?..

Ах, как эффектно слово брошено!
Острее бритвы…
Твёрже стали…
И – будто не было хорошего…
И – не любили…
Не летали…

Прозрачной льдинкой дни истаяли.
Далёко солнце закатилось…
Который день собаки лаяли.
Который день погода злилась...

----------


## Black Lord

> Прозрачной льдинкой дни истаяли.
> Далёко солнце закатилось…
> Который день собаки лаяли.
> Который день погода злилась...


[IMG]http://*********ru/331904.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> По середине ли, по краю ли
> Звезда слезой с небес катилась.





> И эта *грязь* – какого чёрта?!


 Как всегда - просто без слов!!!!


 А вот это вообще отдельно!!!!



> *Ах, как эффектно слово брошено!
> Острее бритвы…
> Твёрже стали…*


 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Над чистым миром радуга чиста.
Ещё одно дыхание проснулось.
Да будет так!
Оно не обманулось.
Пусть всё начнётся с белого листа.

И первый шаг, что сделан был тобой,
И гроз весенних рокот отдалённый
Расцвечены в небесно-голубой
И первозданно,
Искренно-зелёный.

Все краски лета принесут ветра,
Невыразимо и невыносимо -
Ночное буйство летнего костра
И сказанное шепотом:
"Любимый..."

Но вот бледнеет цвет, что прям и строг,
И выцветают краски - больно, странно! -
Покрыты пылью обходных дорог
И патиною нужного обмана...

Как выцветают годы -
Ну хоть плачь!
Как беспросветен путь без озарений,
В тяжёлых, ржавых пятнах неудач
И бесконечных серых повторений...

По чистоте тонов тоска острей,
Когда покрыты пылью краски лета,
Когда стучат колёса всё быстрей,
Когда не до цветов
И не до цвета...

И доживёшь, 
Надежду сберегая,
Что детям суждена судьба другая...
И тем наивней вера
И святей,
Чем дальше
чистый лист
в руках детей.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Когда придёт нежданная печаль,
Ты отрешись от суеты
И внемли,
Как, догорая, шепчется свеча,
Как тёплый дождь поит сухую землю.

Как вечер ждет таинственных гостей.
Как изменяют мир глаза детей.
Как по коре,
Прозрачна
И тиха,
Стекает
Соком
Капелька
Стиха.

Уйдёт печаль, и радость возвратится,
Чтоб, наконец, стать вечною печалью,
Чтоб по весне вернувшиеся птицы
Другим о вечной радости кричали,

Чтоб не иссякло вешнее вино.
Чтоб этот мир был вечно свеж и нов.
Чтоб этот мир был вечно разделён
На Тех, Кто Знает -
Тех, Кто Удивлен.

Когда прощально полыхнет свеча...
Когда играть не надо и казаться...
Когда придёт нежданная печаль.
Когда наступит время расставаться...

----------


## Black Lord

> Когда придёт нежданная печаль...


*Дядя Вадя*,очень близко!

----------


## Gates

Хорошо!  :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, мужуки...:smile:

----------


## Govor4ul9

Добрый день!Меня зовут Лена.Мне очень нравятся ваши песни.Вы не могли бы мне помочь придумать куплеты вот к этому припеву.У меня что-то не получается... :Oj: 

А ты как та звезда, что светит в мое окно.
А я как ты звезда, но лучше мне быть не дано.
Опять за горизонт, и мы уже в новой волне.
Но ты совсем не мой, и больше не светишь мне.

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Видите ли, Лена... Дописать куплеты к припеву можно лишь тогда, когда этот припев просто _просится_, чтобы его спели. О вашем четверостишии я этого сказать не могу, уж извините... Я уже давно не подросток, чтобы балдеть от стихов типа "люби меня, как я тебя". Простите ещё раз, что не смог вам помочь, но имейте в виду - только сделанное своими руками "от и до" приносит удовлетворение. Так что дерзайте - рано или поздно, но куплеты к вам придут...

----------


## ANDREAS26

Дядя  Вадя!

 :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А за пиво спасибо,*ANDREAS26*! :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> Как изменяют мир глаза детей.
> Как по коре,
> Прозрачна
> И тиха,
> Стекает
> Соком
> Капелька
> Стиха.


Хорошо... 


на душе....

----------


## Govor4ul9

> Видите ли, Лена... Дописать куплеты к припеву можно лишь тогда, когда этот припев просто _просится_, чтобы его спели. О вашем четверостишии я этого сказать не могу, уж извините... Я уже давно не подросток, чтобы балдеть от стихов типа "люби меня, как я тебя". Простите ещё раз, что не смог вам помочь, но имейте в виду - только сделанное своими руками "от и до" приносит удовлетворение. Так что дерзайте - рано или поздно, но куплеты к вам придут...


Да нет,что вы!Это вам спасибо большое.Я все равно еще не опытная в этом деле.Возможно и правда я не могу переписать этот стих в песню,потому что ЭТО СТИХ!Спасибо вам!Я ,кстати,сама не люблю простые тексты,особенно когда эти тексты поют потом гнусавыми голосами!:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

И снова вечный бой!
И снова только снится
Обманчивый покой 
От бесконечных драк,
И снова понесёт
Стальная колесница,
И снова будет бит
(Какой по счету?)
Враг.

Мы войско соберём,
Последний грош потратим,
Мы нервы напряжём,
Натянем, как струну,
Мы разобьём башку
Проклятым бюрократам,
Что завели в тупик
Несчастную страну.

Ах, вкусно до чего,
Ах, до чего нетрудно
Врага предать толпе,
Старьё предать кострам,
Предать,
Предать...
ПРЕДАТЬ.
Но до чего же нудно
Всю жизнь тесать кирпич,
Чтоб кто-то строил храм!

Нас окликают вслед,
Но мы не отвечаем,
Покорные персту,
Покорные судьбе,
Остановиться б нам
Во гневе и печали,
Во гневе на себя.
В печали о себе.

Ещё не кончен бой!
И мы покуда скачем,
Влекомы криком "бей!"
И блеском палаша,
И вновь - в который раз? -
Поверженных оплачем,
Коль вспомнит о слезах
Сожжёная душа.

Против кого и с кем?
Никто уже не знает.
Но может быть ещё
Нам не запрещено
Вернуться в этот мир,
Где оратай сжимает
В тяжёлом кулаке
Пшеничное зерно.

----------


## oskar_65

> Ещё не кончен бой!
> И мы покуда скачем,
> Влекомы криком "бей!"
> И блеском палаша,
> И вновь - в который раз? -
> Поверженных оплачем,
> Коль вспомнит о слезах
> Сожжёная душа.
> 
> ...


ЗдОрово! :Ok:

----------


## Juli

*Дядя Вадя*,
 а я уже рыжая :biggrin:
вот меня не было всего ничего, а тут стока добра появилось, что перечитываю уже немеренно, не могу уйти со страницы! вот за это респект!  :Pivo:  сразу захотелось новую песню написать....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Так за чем же дело встало, Юль? :smile:
Попробуй! Ну очень интересно, как получится...

----------


## smychok

> Вернуться в этот мир,
> Где оратай сжимает
> В тяжёлом кулаке
> Пшеничное зерно.


Пока в душе зерно -
Мы бой не проиграли.
Мы просто все устали,
К земле припали, 
Но...
Кому-то всё равно,
Кого-то рвут печали,
Но мы не проиграли -
Пока в душе зерно...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Браво, *smychok*!

----------


## smychok

> Браво, smychok!


 Я не мог пройти мимо!!! Ваши строчки всегда заставляют задуматься... Рождается много образов, мыслей, идей, но я не всегда осмеливаюсь...

 Это Вам Браво!!!! Вы меня подталкиваете вперёд, за что Вам огромное спасибо...  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Божница сорвана в углу.
Там поселилась чернота.
В грязи икона на полу.
Пойдем на выборы Христа.
Ну разве можно без Отца?
Кто нам печали утолит?
Кому откроются сердца?
Кто успокоит, где болит?..
Наш мир уродлив и убог.
Нам нужен бог!
Нам будет бог.

Он к нам шагнет через экран.
Пока не прокричал петух -
От тяжких дум, от старых ран
Он тело вылечит и дух.
А знать, он кто - нам на хрена?
Пусть только выдаст нам аванс.
В который раз покорена
Страна, впадающая в транс...
Он будет крут.
Он будет строг.
Нам нужен бог!
Да будет бог.

Плевать, что будет впереди!
Хрустальна вера и чиста.
Веди, знамение, веди!..
До перевыборов Христа.

И будет ночь.
И будет день.
И встанет новая заря.
И страждущий отыщет тень...
Слепой найдет поводыря.
И будет мир не так уж плох...
Вам нужен бог?
Вам будет бог.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если пуст и гулок дом, 
      Не идёт никто к вам, 
      Если дышится с трудом - 
      Отворите окна...

      Если выдал старый друг, 
      Обманулись в вере, 
      Если тесен узкий круг - 
      Отворите двери...

      Если ночь стучит в окно, 
      Голоса всё глуше, 
      Если на душе темно - 
     Отворите душу...

      Если боли не избыть, 
      Если рвутся стены, 
      Если стало трудно 
      Быть - 
      Отворите вены...

----------


## PAN

> Отворите


Красиво...

Сердце приняло всё, за исключением последнего четверостишия...
Мозги не согласились и приняли просто всё...

Спасибо... :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Текст был писан в пору юношеского максимализма, *PAN*...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Нас с тобой никогда и ничто не свяжет,
Ты уходишь - и след твой песком заносит,
Моё имя тебе ни о чём не скажет,
Твои губы меня ни о чём не спросят;
Ты уходишь, недопристрелив подранка,
Я разбит, как бутылка,
Как кость, обглодан,
Как во сне, опадают беззвучно замки
Из песка, что надстраивал я год за годом;
И в песчаных развалинах гулких, зыбких,
Я кричу - и наверное, крик мой страшен,
Потому что другой пьёт твою улыбку,
Запрокинув назад дорогую чашу;
Словно в битом стекле, небо в звёздных крошках,
Всё пустыннее берег и тьма чернее,
Для чего на воде от луны дорожка -
Для того, чтоб доплыл до конца по ней я;
И свою тоску, и свой страх до дрожи
Я в туман, словно в простынь, запеленаю,
И теперь никого ты любить не сможешь,
Потому что об
Этом я
Не уз
На
Ю

----------


## NataG

> Вам нужен бог?
> Вам будет бог.


Пронзительно до мурашек по телу. Просто спасибо. Тому, кто написал, и за то, что есть люди, которые могут так писать.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Наташа. Это очень значимая для меня оценка)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Последний летний закат 
             На пыльных стенах распят, 
             Тяжёлый вечный закон 
             В пустых глазницах окон, 
             И нити серых дождей 
             Размоют лица людей, 
             И хрустнет ломкий остов 
             Былых роскошных цветов... 

                Кому помог 
                Бог? 
                Кого сберёг 
                Рок? 
                Куда запал 
                Пал, 
                И был ли в нём 
                Прок? 
                Пройдёшь ты след 
                В след 
                Свой строй пустых 
                Лет, 
                Чтобы опять 
                Ждать, 
                Когда дадут 
                Свет... 

            Молчи, а хочешь - кричи, 
            Твой крик увязнет в ночи, 
            Когда откроется вдруг 
            Пустой бессмысленный круг, 
            Когда обвалится кров 
            Чужих придуманных слов, 
            И ты познаешь печаль, 
            И догоришь, как свеча... 

                Не будет греть 
                Клеть, 
                Случайных лиц 
                Блиц, 
                Случайных рук 
                Круг, 
                Чужих торжеств 
                Медь... 
                Но где же тот 
                Дом, 
                Где ждут и не 
                Спят, 
                И где теперь 
                Дверь, 
                Где будет свет 
                Свят? 

            Последний летний закат, 
            Холодных стен 
            Тень, 
            На пыльных стенах распят 
            Последний день, 
            День...

----------


## Black Lord

> И вечный бой!


*Дядя Вадя*, :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

> Божница сорвана в углу.
> Там поселилась чернота.
> В грязи икона на полу.
> Пойдем на выборы Христа.
> Ну разве можно без Отца?
> Кто нам печали утолит?
> Кому откроются сердца?
> Кто успокоит, где болит?..
> Наш мир уродлив и убог.
> ...


Всё понравилось,хоть и кусочек сцитировал!!!

----------


## erni

Да, действительно, хорошо!

----------


## Markovich

> Это мы с другом Вадимом Колеговым, немножко композитором, поём)))
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1056349.html...e76b6f9e3e9d51
> Только там, на Рутубе, надо терпеливо дождаться, кликнув "Старт", когда оно там загрузится...((


Потрясающая песня вышла!
А слова прочитал и всей красоты сразу и не заметил.Музыка много добавила да и поете отлично.Почему нигде не звучит?
С удовольствием слушал бы еще да и друзьям подарил бы.
Очень здорово! 
   Markovich

----------


## Markovich

> В синем небе - проседь.
> Гладь реки, как простынь,
> Золотая осень,
> Снова с нами ты.
> Яростным багрянцем,
> Ярко - желтым глянцем
> И осин румянцем
> Вспыхнули листы.
> 
> ...



Еще одна отличная песня,когда читаешь,мелодии сами приходят в голову.
Не спели еще?Хотелось бы послушать.
Markovich

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Всё понравилось,хоть и кусочек сцитировал!!!


Я сцитировал? Из откуда?

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Дядя Вадя*,это он ваш кусочек сцитировал, хотя ему понравилось всё... и мне тоже понравилось! :biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Еще одна отличная песня,когда читаешь,мелодии сами приходят в голову.
> Не спели еще?Хотелось бы послушать.
> Markovich


Спели. Можешь послушать - http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/1742.html





> Потрясающая песня вышла!
> А слова прочитал и всей красоты сразу и не заметил.Музыка много добавила да и поете отлично.Почему нигде не звучит?
> С удовольствием слушал бы еще да и друзьям подарил бы.
> Очень здорово! 
>    Markovich


Спасибо за оценку. Можешь скачать и подарить друзьям )))
http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/1753.html

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Настя!)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Дядя Вадя*,песня "Золотыми нитками" очень красивая,а в припеве дрожь от дуэта по телу ! :Ok:

----------


## overload

*Дядя Вадя*,
 За@бись. Спасибо за исполнение.
Слушал - и плакал.
Ещё раз - очень и очень здорово. Я бы так не смог.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, ты, *overload*, прям в краску меня вгоняешь...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,

_Совершенно замечательный Менуэт (Летний вечер)!
Спасибо, получила удовольствие, прослушав :smile:
_

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *Skade*, как здОрово, что у каждого - свои музыкальные предпочтения...)))

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,

_А вот "Утренние женщины" - ещё лучше :smile:
Только...там музыка обрывается почему-то....

_
[IMG]http://*********ru/384725.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Как обрывается?!
Вот по этой ссылке? - http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/20514.html ???
А-а, может быть, знаешь, почему? Там одновременно воспроизводится и считывается. Ты, наверное, просто недождалась, чтобы всё считалось, если Интернет медленный... Лучше не запускать воспроизведение, а нажать кнопочку "скачать", а потом уже, когда вся песня скачается, её прослушивать.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Просторно от границы до границы,
Но не найти дороги, нет тропы.
И бесконечно-длинной вереницей
Идёт за кругом круг
Страна слепых.

Не обойти никак лежащий камень,
И неприступны лужи, как моря,
Поводыри слепых, слепые сами, 
Все ищут для себя
Поводыря.

Любой просвет - дорога на беспутье, 
И на безрыбье будет рыбой рак, 
И тянут одеяло из лоскутьев
Слепой у сирого, 
У умного - дурак.

Нам не придти
И не остановиться.
Нас не берёт ни голод, ни топор.
В который раз крещёный мир дивится, 
Что мы ещё живые 
До сих пор.

В который раз повалены лесины, 
В который раз уходим от беды, 
В который раз выводит из трясины
Нас новый бог
И новый поводырь.

Не обойти никак лежащий камень,
И неприступны лужи, как моря,
Поводыри слепых, слепые сами, 
Всё ищут для себя
Поводыря.

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,
_
Золотые Нитки Неба - факт того, что талантливым людям на Руси быть - не перестать!
Спасибо! потрясающе...
Эх....если б ещё и фонограммку ту нам бы....да на конкурс.....:rolleyes:
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/354005.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Как обрывается?!
> Вот по этой ссылке? - http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/20514.html ???
> А-а, может быть, знаешь, почему? Там одновременно воспроизводится и считывается. Ты, наверное, просто недождалась, чтобы всё считалось, если Интернет медленный... Лучше не запускать воспроизведение, а нажать кнопочку "скачать", а потом уже, когда вся песня скачается, её прослушивать.


_Ясно, поняла_

----------


## Skadi

> Нас не берёт ни голод, ни топор.
> В который раз крещёный мир дивится, 
> Что мы ещё живые 
> До сих пор.


_Да, так...._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Поводыри слепых


Очень содержательно и сразу композиция напелась прям,просто без слов...БРАВО!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Запиши, Настя. Интересно, как ты её услышала...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Запиши, Настя


Предложение заманчивое, только я "шансон" не играю, я классик и студии у меня своей нет, тольо живые концерты. :Oj: 
Надо с отцом поговорить, может он согласится.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

"Шансон"? Это что, то, что крутят на "Радио "Шансон"? Типа "Таганка, зачем сгубила ты меня"?:smile: Нет, я думаю, мои тексты ближе, скажем, к авторской песне... Может, даже  какой-то арт-рок или ретро-рок...

----------


## Геннадичь

Пою и радуюсь всему на свете
Не слыша тех, кто интонирует
За мной бегут, смеющиеся дети
И люди белою мне завистью завидуют

Нет лучше в мире ни чего
Чем смех детей, они душой чисты
С ним музыку творить легко
Ложится в красках вся на чистые холсты

Пою и радуюсь и нипочём  мне горе
Мне в кайф, я лучшее увижу в этом свете
Я вижу радугу свою, над синим морем
И слышу, как поют смеющиеся дети

Нет лучше в мире ни чего
Чем смех детей, они душой чисты
С ним музыку творить легко
Ложится в красках вся на чистые холсты

Пою и радуюсь, мечтаю и дерзаю
Во  всем, на что гляжу, увижу свет
Расту собою сам, во сне орлом летаю
А дети смехом дарят много лет

Нет лучше в мире ни чего
Чем смех детей, они душой чисты
С ним музыку творить легко
Ложится в красках вся на чистые холсты

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Геннадичь*,
мне кажется, удобнее свои тексты выкладывать в собственном топике, нет?
...а "ничего" в русском языке пишется слитно...

----------


## Геннадичь

> Динозавр Серебряного Века


А я ни грамотный:wink: вордь ни подчиркнул, я ни есправел  :Oj: 
Я понял здесь пестни Дяди Вани!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Совершенно верно,*Геннадичь*.
А как только ты заведёшь свой топик - он будет для песен Геннадичьа!
Вот ведь какая штука...

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*

:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> я думаю, мои тексты ближе, скажем, к авторской песне... Может, даже  какой-то арт-рок или ретро-рок...


Я это и хотела сказать,но считала,что авторская песня это тоже к шансону относится. Я поговорила с отцом, он сказал, что переключаться на другие работы не будет, своих много.
Если вас устроит вариант протой наигрыш соло,то послушайте мой вариант,как я услышала.
Отправила в личку.

----------


## Black Lord

> Я сцитировал? Из откуда?


*Дядя Вадя*, я может не так выразился...у тебя конечно, просто всё не стал цитировать, пост получился бы огромный. :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Мы можем навсегда прощаться. 
Полу-во-сне, полу-в-бреду 
Я всё равно сюда приду. 
Мне просто некуда деваться. 

И буду старым я и странным, 
Чужим, далёким и усталым, 
"Вы, дяденька, в каком году..." 
Я всё равно сюда приду. 

Здесь не найти следа былого, 
И жизнь кипит уже не тут, 
Здесь нынче кактусы растут, 
А раньше было Ватерлоо... 

В окошки пыльные дохну, 
В шкафу, костюмов старых между, 
Найду безумную надежду 
И тихо пыль с нее стряхну. 

У прежних дней на поводу, 
Как согрешивший на моленье, 
Как тать на место преступленья, 
Я всё равно сюда приду.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Дядя Вадя*, :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Настя, ты извини, что сразу не ответил по выложенной мелодии на "Страну слепых" - только вчера приехал, не видел. Ну, в таком варианте, конечно, сказать ничего не могу - просто не представляю, как это может выглядеть. Голая гитарная мелодия - это маловато, чтобы понять аранжировку... Но за попытку - глубокий тебе поклон...
/* Осторожно поглядывает на картинку Anastasia102, на всякий случай уходит в глухую защиту */ ...и горячий поцелуй.:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Осторожно поглядывает на картинку Anastasia102, на всякий случай уходит в глухую защиту


Уже сменила,что бы не пугать :biggrin:



> ...и горячий поцелуй.


 :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Воспоминание


 :br: ...
Зацепило...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Поломана игрушка, 
                       Валяется в углу. 
                       Закончена пирушка, 
                       Осколки соберу. 

                           Как конь, дышу устало, 
                           И некому помочь. 
                           Дороговато встала 
                           Куражливая ночь. 

                       Судьба, как простынь, смята, 
                       Наделано долгов. 
                     От стенки до заката 
                       Одиннадцать шагов. 

                           И над бетонным полем 
                           Луна висит, грязна. 
                           Забыл, что значит воля. 
                           А может, и не знал. 

                       Перечеркну страницу. 
                       Проснусь и выйду вон. 
                       Когда же кончит сниться 
                       Дурацкий этот сон? 

                           Прибит на доску нумер. 
                           Земля над головой. 
                           Но я ж еще не умер! 
                           Но я ж еще живой! 

                           Закончена пирушка. 
                           Наутро жизнь груба. 
                        Поломана игрушка. 
                           Разорвана судьба.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А вот так это звучит в виде песни -
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1404129.html...ad24261f632d18

----------


## Skadi

> Судьба, как простынь, смята...


:smile: _интересная мысль..._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Дядя Вадя*,хороший джаз,только вопрос по тексту.
В песне нет *Ж*, а в тексте есть.
Или так и должно быть?



> Но я *ж* еще не умер! 
>                            Но я *ж* еще живой!


--------------------



> интересная мысль...


И жизнь бывает простынёй смятой или мягкой,как подушка.:wink:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Настя, певец достаточно часто меняет авторский текст для /*воровато оглядывается и втягивает голову в плечи*/ поёбильности песни. Кстати, он ещё и последнюю строку не так спел. Но это, в принципе, не важно. Мне кажется, он донёс. И даже усилил. Я от этого исполнения тащусь, как удав по пачке дуста...

*Добавлено через 31 час 52 минуты*
Отпустите меня, 
                        Я хотел бы быть там, 
                        Где свободно ветрам 
                        И где тесно цветам. 
                        Отпустите - 
                        И я уплыву к островам, 
                        Там, 
                        Где верят глазам, 
                        И губам, 
                        И словам. 
                        Там, где маски слетают, 
                        Шипы 
                        И слои, 
                        Там, где нету чужих. 
                        Там, где только свои. 
                        Отпустите меня, 
                        Я уйду на закат, 
                        Там, 
                        Где музыка сосен звучит, 
                        Высока, 
                        И светло улыбаться 
                        Я буду, 
                        Как все, 
                        Буду голым купаться 
                        В июньской росе, 

                        Там не гаснет костёр, 
                        Что в лесу разожжён, 
                        Там, 
                        Где запахи лип 
                        Можно резать ножом, 
                        Там безумные ливни 
                        Играют, 
                        Звеня...  

                        Отпустите меня. 
                        Отпустите меня.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Когда воцарится над городом ночь, 
                 Когда неприступны и немы дома, 
                 И рваными клочьями падает тьма - 
                        Спасти и помочь.   

                 Как больно, как трудно себя обрести 
                 В немыслимой сложности связей и пут, 
                 В безжалостном стуке последних минут... 
                        Помочь и спасти. 

                 За то, что теперь я так близок - прости. 
                 Засмейся. Заплачь. Прогони меня прочь. 
                 Но руку держащую не отпусти. 
                         Помочь и спасти. 

                Оставим тяжелые сны пообочь. 
                 Уйдет эта блажь, не оставив следа, 
                 Висит ироничная в небе звезда... 
                         Спасти и помочь.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Спасти и помочь


Не знаю как ответить, как оценить, слов не подобрать...

----------


## Skadi

> Засмейся. Заплачь. Прогони меня прочь. 
>                  Но руку держащую не отпусти...


*Да*

----------


## NataG

> Оставим тяжелые сны пообочь. 
>                  Уйдет эта блажь, не оставив следа, 
>                  Висит ироничная в небе звезда... 
>                          Спасти и помочь.


Вот спасибо!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

За что спасибо-то, Наташа?

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Дядя Вадя*,за мудрые и умные слова.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Вот поживёшь с моё, Настя, тоже станешь мудрая-а-а... И захочется эту мудрость променять на пару десятков лет... :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> И захочется эту мудрость променять на пару десятков лет...


Можно я пока глупой и взбалмошной побуду?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ладно. Уговорила. Побудь пока не шибко мудрой, лучше молодой и красивой.:smile:

----------


## smychok

> /* Осторожно поглядывает на картинку Anastasia102, на всякий случай уходит в глухую защиту */





> /*воровато оглядывается и втягивает голову в плечи*/ поёбильности песни.





> Я от этого исполнения тащусь, как удав по пачке дуста...


РЖУНЕМОГУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*smychok*,там аватар был где я из груши соки выбиваю.

----------


## smychok

> smychok,там аватар был где я из груши соки выбиваю.


Я помню ту аватару))))
А это ты была??? Мне не очень удары понравились - слишком грузные - извини за критику, но... уж это для меня поближе парашютов)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> слишком грузные - извини за критику,


Это же не видео, а гиф-анимация, урезанные кадры,что бы прокрутка работала в сети,да и я не мужчина...kuku
Там шли боковые удары по почкам ......
или голове....
[IMG]http://*********ru/402627.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Там шли боковые удары по почкам ......
> или голове....


_М-да......ну разве что попытаться увернуться?......_

----------


## smychok

> Там шли боковые удары по почкам ......


 Не знаю... По мне - удары только плечами - а где "пружинка"???
Точки нет, удар не акцентирован... Не на прямых ли ногах??? Согни градусов на 15))):biggrin:
 Я уже с большей увереностью на татами выйду)))

*Добавлено через 23 секунды*
Но всё равно проиграю))) Ток я тебе этого не говорил)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ток я тебе этого не говорил)))


Слово не воробей, вылетело ...сам знаешь)))))

----------


## Skadi

> И захочется эту мудрость променять на пару десятков лет...


_Нет, не так. Лучше и пару десятков лет сбросить, и ум оставить - ну....хотя бы, половину ума 
с приобретённых двух десятков_

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Там, в многоцветном мире тесном, 
            Там, в океане лиц безбрежном,- 
            Моя несбывшаяся песня, 
            Моя неспетая надежда. 

           Она тоскует вечерами. 
           Мне пустоту заполнить нечем. 
           За беспросветными дверями 
           Мы безуспешно ищем встречи. 

           И принимаем приглашенья 
           Судьбою друг для друга ставших. 
           И примеряем украшенья 
           Нашедших... 
           Или ждать уставших. 

          И в темноте, где звёзды редки, 
          В час неурочный, 
          В час печальный, 
          Бредём, 
          Где каменные клетки 
          Чужие охраняют тайны. 

          И, может быть, далёко где-то, 
          Уйдёт в песок, растает пылью 
          Моя надежда, что неспета, 
          И песня, что не стала былью.

----------


## Skadi

> Судьбою друг для друга ставших


_И пусть сейчас далёко где-то
Тот, кто на время замолчал,
Мы обязательно дуэтом
Споём не раз! уйдёт печаль!_

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Skade*,
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,
 kiss :flower:

----------


## smychok

> И, может быть, далёко где-то, 
> Уйдёт в песок, растает пылью 
> Моя надежда, что неспета, 
> И песня, что не стала былью.


Дядя Вадя, как всегда верх...

----------


## GLUMIKOLY

Красивые стихи у меня аж глаза разбежались. :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*smychok*,
В молодости бывают гениальные потуги... Этому тексту уже больше 20 лет))) *

GLUMIKOLY*, спасибо.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Вон от той стены
Вон до той стены
Мне отмечен день,
Мне отмерян срок.
Вроде, нет беды,
Вроде, нет войны,
Но я должен ей
Заплатить оброк.

Командир - отец.
Экипаж - семья.
Только я не сын -
Вроде пасынка.
Как я раньше жил?
Да и жил ли я?
Это - то ли быль,
То ли басенка.

Где-то там, вдали,
Где-то там, во сне, -
Ну должны же быть! -
Мать с сестрёнкою.
И письмо от них -
Спасжилет на мне,
Когда я кручусь
Шестерёнкою.

И когда комвзвода,
Долбя устав,
Матом, как дерьмом,
Смажет дочерна,
И когда дедок,
На пороге встав,
Просто,
Ни за что,
Даст пощёчину.

И когда душа
Упадет, звеня,
И живое рвать
Мне захочется -
Мысль одна спасет,
Сохранит меня:
Ну когда-нибудь
Это ж кончится!..

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> И когда комвзвода,
> *Долбя* устав,
> Матом, как дерьмом,
> Смажет дочерна,


*Дядя Вадя*,так и просится замена на ( *заболбав* устав )
Вам виднее. :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если каждый сверчок
                         Твердо знает свой шесток,
                         И приказ гонит нас,
                         Прямо с устья
                         На исток,
                         Если нет на пути
                         Стен, не стертых в порошок,
                         Хорошо, хорошо,
                         Это очень хорошо.

                         Если есть командир -
                         Значит, есть и голова.
                         Ноги -
                         Чтобы идти.
                         Остальное - полова.
                         И ведет нас вперед
                         Путеводный наш флажок!
                         Хорошо, хорошо,
                         Это очень хорошо.

                         Не боимся крупных драк!
                         Враг опасен, но -
                         Дурак.
                         Жизнь за правду отдадим,
                         И конечно
                         Победим.
                         Посмотри -
                         Вот он, враг,
                         Он уродлив и смешон.
                         Хорошо, хорошо,
                         Это очень хорошо.

                         Если топчем мы поля,
                         То -
                         Великой цели для.
                         Под котлом дрова горят -
                         Значит, все у нас в поряд.
                         Если бьем в глаз цевьём,
                         Если рубим палашом -
                         Хорошо, хорошо,
                         Это очень хорошо.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Песня Настоящего Солдата


*Дядя Вадя*,чем то детскую песенку напоминает с поговоркой:biggrin:
Так легко читается, только не могу вспомнить кто пел песню "Это очень хорошо".

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, "детская песенка" - это сильно сказано, Настя... Вообще-то, это Алла Борисовна - "...И под ливнем, и под градом лишь бы быть с тобою рядом, это очень, очень хорошо!" :smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Странно,а я её слышала в исполнении детского хора "Непоседы" , Раймонда Паульса из прибалтики.

----------


## luudvig

Привет с Одессы.Дядя Вадя - гений.Опять потянуло за рояль,ведь это не тексты,это стихи.Я вспомнил что я  композитор.Дядя Вадя,можно пару песен написать?Спасибо,я так и думал.Моё творчество www.sharemania.ru/0118242/0120440/

----------


## Skadi

> Она тоскует вечерами. 
>            Мне пустоту заполнить нечем. 
>            За беспросветными дверями 
>            Мы безуспешно ищем встречи.


_Бывает, что не достучаться
В те двери - наглухо закрыты.
Пытаться всё ж сопротивляться
Той мысли, что мечта убита!
_

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Выдаёт ошибку 404 - файл не найден...



> Странно,а я её слышала в исполнении детского хора "Непоседы" , Раймонда Паульса из прибалтики.
> __________________


Наверное слышала: "Бабушка с дедушкой рядышком"...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Наверное слышала: "Бабушка с дедушкой рядышком"...


Нет,в этой про жениха и невесту,кому за...

----------


## luudvig

[QUOTE=Лев;2206189]*luudvig*,
 Выдаёт ошибку 404 - файл не найден...

Лев,зайди в www.sharemania а там впишешь №файла 0118242 или 0120440

----------


## Дядя Вадя

....................................
Вот тока шта... Тёпленькое ещё...
....................................

Мир, спешащий по делам,
Мир, что был так прост и вечен,
Разорвала пополам
Пара
Сотовых
Затрещин.
Небо в линию сужено.
Обойдёмся без ужина.
Если осень, простужена,
Нахлебалась из лужи на…Я смогу держать удар.
В лабиринтах троп секретных,
В свете факелов.
И фар.
И окурков сигаретных.
Зелено вино вылито.
Пол-разбега до вылета.
Не задерживай, пропусти.
Пол-дыханья до пропасти…Подожди. Притормозим.
Не преступим черт запретных
В блеклом свете вечных зим
И окурков
Сигаретных…
Донести нерастраченным
Что судьбою назначено.
Чтобы искорку встреч нести
До ближайшей
До вечности…Пустота
И боль тупая.
Звёзды гаснут, далеки…
Необутый, наступаю
На короткие гудки…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Пара
> Сотовых
> Затрещин.


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Донести нерастраченным
> Что судьбою назначено.
> Чтобы искорку встреч нести
> До ближайшей
> До вечности…


_Хотела ответить в стихах, но...
в этих строках - то, что каждым словом 
отозвалось в душе. Спасибо!_

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Да не за что, *Skade*, как говорится, что выросло - то выросло...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,
_Ну тогда ждём, когда ещё вырастет что-то Ваше, похожее на это :smile:_

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, хорошо, *Skade*, нельзя долго заставлять женщину ждать, тем более, если у неё очарованная душа...:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Серебристою дорожкой
Пал
Свет.

Звёзды говорят немножко.
Да?
Нет?

Шепчут, глядя вниз с укором
Все
Гда

О свиданьи скором-скором…
Нет?
Да?

Ветер стих, а луг остался
Смя
Тый.

Кто из нас двоих попался –
Я?
Ты?

Этот луг измятый сниться
Ста
Нет.

Я вернусь сюда, как птица,
Да?
Нет?

Шепчет млечная дорога –
Кинь
Дом…

Стонет под дугой у Бога
Динь…
Дон…

Упадёт, устав качаться
Зве
Зда.

Утро. Надо возвращаться.
Нет?
Да?..

----------


## Skadi

:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты*



> Серебристою дорожкой
> Пал
> Свет.
> 
> Звёзды говорят немножко.
> Да?
> Нет?
> 
> Шепчут, глядя вниз с укором
> ...


*Понравилось всё, все слова и строки, поэтому и цитирую целиком!
*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Серебристою дорожкой
> Пал
> Свет.


*Дядя Вадя*,балдю, :rolleyes: необычный стиль написания для меня.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ксперимент, Настасья...:smile:
Но, по-моему, для песни - то, что доктор прописал.

----------


## Skadi

> Ксперимент...


_Так хорошо ж!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но, по-моему, для песни - то, что доктор прописал.


Да, такое трудно представить в песне,хотя может и есть такие спецы :rolleyes:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Хм... Настасья, ты это трудно представляешь в песне? О как... А мне казалось, такая очевидная песенная ритмика... Ну, может, только казалось. Всё равно композёра нет, который бы пезню зочинил )))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А мне казалось, такая очевидная песенная ритмика...


Ну если только в стиле Макара "Машиниста времени.", а я привыкла к стилю фламенко, он мне ближе,хотя слушаю все направления.
Мне очень нравится Игорь Малыгин с его авторским стилем и полётом души.

----------


## Skadi

> Мне очень нравится Игорь Малыгин с его авторским стилем и полётом души


*Дядя Вадя*, _
Может, решитесь поэкспериментировать в этом стиле? :wink:_

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Что ты имеешь в виду под "поэкспериментировать в этом стиле", *Skade*, тексты? Или музыку?

----------


## Skadi

> Что ты имеешь в виду под "поэкспериментировать в этом стиле", Skade, тексты? Или музыку?


_Если бы получалось сразу и то, и другое, сочетающееся самым прекрасным образом, 
мы бы только наслаждались :smile:_

----------


## ig202

> Пустота
> И боль тупая.
> Звёзды гаснут, далеки…
> Необутый, наступаю
> На короткие гудки…


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> Зябко поутру
> На ветру
> В городе пустом.
> Осень загрустит,
> Улетит
> Сорванным листом.
> Дождь проплачет след на стекле,
> Станет небо ближе к земле
> 
> ...


Привет,Дядя Вадя.Вот что получилось http://upload.com.ua/get/900703412/

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Какой ужасный файлообменник, Валера! Чуть не помер от рекламы, кучи ссылок... Используй лучше вот этот - www.webfile.ru Он проще и не такой назойливый...
Классная, по-моему, получилась песенка.

----------


## luudvig

Вадик,привет ешо раз.Залил в вебфиле http://webfile.ru/2627314

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*luudvig*, красивая песня получилась, слегка напоминает Скорпионс.

----------


## luudvig

> *luudvig*, красивая песня получилась, слегка напоминает Скорпионс.


Анастасия,благодарю за неожиданную аналогию.Это Дяди Вадины стихи навеяли.Ему спасибо.

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Классная песня, хорошие аранжировка и звукорежиссура :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привет,Лев,спасибо.Насчёт аранжировки и режессуры - домашний набросок.Ничего не сводилось,не дорабатывалось.Панорамой поигрался и всё.

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,я поражена! Но это скорее похоже по стилю на русский рок, очень "Рондо" напоминает! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Панорамой поигрался и всё.


Мне бы так поиграться:smile:

----------


## luudvig

aigul,я очень люблю Иванова.

----------


## ANDREAS26

luudvig,
 :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,ну так я сразу поняла, я тоже очень люблю его песни! :Aga:

----------


## vik-tan

*luudvig*,
*Дядя Вадя*,
друзья,это почти уже готовый хит!!!очень понравилась аранжировка,на уровне профи я бы сказал,очень здорово!!! это нужно в раздел творчества.

----------


## luudvig

VIK-TAN спасибо.Я и работаю на ст.звукозаписи аранжировщиком.Что так получилось, прежде всего "виноват" Дядя Вадя.Стихи - супер.Не тексты, а стихи!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Лев;Мне бы так поиграться

Здравствуйте Лев.Если чем смогу помочь,буду рад.Если что пишите в личку.

----------


## vik-tan

> Я и работаю на ст.звукозаписи аранжировщиком


Трудно это не заметить.Почерк супер,-сразу в душу песня запала-это большой плюс Вам друзья.Побольше б таких талантливых людей былоб,может тогда недошло б до "Поющих трусов"что сейчас на тв крутят.
Вадя,Валера!!!!Респект Вам и уважуха!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *vik-tan*. Даст Бог - ещё что-нибудь изладим. :smile:

----------


## luudvig

Спасибо vik-tan.Всем спасибо.Вадик,привет.Где ты щезнул?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Дык туто я... Куды ш с подводной лодки...

----------


## Skadi

> Кто из нас двоих попался –
> Я?
> Ты?


_Мы с тобой вдвоём попались -
Я, Ты.
Красноречьем обменялись
Взгляды.
Пропитала наши души
Нежность.
Нам не станет где-то лучше,
Да? конечно!_

*Дядя Вадя, всё-равно у Вас - гораздо лучше!*  :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Анастасия. Красиво.)))

----------


## симакова

Восхищена!Бешеный восторг!Собрала и я Ваши стихи(за сим,собственно,и пришла в Уголок поэзии) для будущих песен.Постараюсь не облажаться.И пришлю,как только...СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ах, сударыня *симакова*... Я восхищён вашим ником. :smile:
С нетерпением жду того, что у вас получится.)))

----------


## Лев

> Восхищена!Бешеный восторг!Собрала и я Ваши стихи(за сим,собственно,и пришла в Уголок поэзии) для будущих песен.Постараюсь не облажаться.И пришлю,как только...СПАСИБО!!!!


Большую ответственность сама себе определяешь своими обещаниями по поводу написания песен - не сглазь:wink:(многие таким образом не подтвердили делом свои обещания, так что поживём - увидим?) Я прочитываю, делаю и только потом выставляю... :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Расскажу, а
Ты послушай,
Как стучатся
Годы в темя,
Как шинкуют
Стрелки время,
Как обман тер
Зает душу…
Расскажу, а
Ты посмейся,
Как легко раз
Бить на части
То, что назы
Вают «счастье»,
Хоть накройся…
Хоть напейся…

                   Раз и, два и,
                   Раз и, два и –
                   Забиваем в сердце сваи.
                   Раз и, два и –
                   Забываем,
                   Для чего их
                   Забиваем…

Завтра день пой
Дёт на убыль.
Завтра Бог пой
Дёт на стрелку.
Нас порвут, как
Тузик грелку –
Вот те крест и
Вот те рубль…
Перестрою
Книгу Судеб
Раз за разом,
Раз за разом,
Мир накрою
Медным тазом,
Так как в нём ме
Ня не будет…

                   Раз и, два и,
                   Раз и, два и –
                   Разлеталися трамваи…
                   Раз и, два и –
                   Раз и, два и –
                   До среды не
                   Доживаю…

----------


## luudvig

Вадик,привет.Ни фига себе.Ты чё это?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А ты думал, Валера, я только нежно воркую?)))
Я разный... Но, думаю, тут тоже песня напрашивается - резкая, рокешная...

----------


## Skadi

> Расскажу, а
> Ты послушай,
> Как стучатся
> Годы в темя,
> Как шинкуют
> Стрелки время,
> Как обман тер
> Зает душу…
> Расскажу, а
> ...


 :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

*Дядя Вадя*,
примите от всего сердца:

Иногда под простой обложкой,
С никому неизвестным именем,
Вдруг прочтёшь какую-то строчку
И… душа покрывается инеем.
Нет ни зависти, ни сожаления,
Что написано это другими –
Только тихое удивление,
Что слова могут быть *ТАКИМИ*.

----------


## PAN

> Раз и, два и...


 :br: ...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Привет,Дядя Вадя.Вот что получилось


Блиииин, ребята, как же здорво, что я зашла в эту тему!!! Ну хоть бы кто маякнул!!!! 
Песня класс получилась!!!МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Вот бы еще роковому вокалисту ее показать, чтоб уж окончательно душу разорвал. Но в этот раздел редко наши певцы заходят, к сожалению...

----------


## luudvig

Mazaykina,блииииииин,спасибо.Интересно,а как по немецки - блин?

----------


## Лев

> Интересно,а как по немецки - блин?


Den Pfannkuchen - так что не выразишься подобно:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

Лев,добрый вечер.Получится:"От,пфанкюхен!".Да,уж.

----------


## PAN

> в этот раздел редко наши певцы заходят,


А зря...




> Den Pfannkuchen


:biggrin:...

----------


## Mazaykina

> "От,пфанкюхен!".Да,уж.


:biggrin: нееее, у них на все- Scheise! Шайзе...

----------


## Лев

> нееее, у них на все- Scheise! Шайзе...


В каждом языке свои тонкости, но кибенимат в Израиле на ура идёт - самое интересное сами не понимают сути выражения.
Как нам без русского мата,
Что совершенен в поэте?
Вложена в уши вата,
Чтоб не услышали мата.
Видят глаза в Интернете
Строки по матери эти...
Там, далеко в России,
Мат - запятая и точка.
Кибенимат!!! - умилили...
- Иудеи кричали дочке.
Вот она - сила мата,
И не поможет вата!:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Хорошее чувство, *yozhik67*...
Только вот



> душа покрывается инеем


-пожалуй, не очень хорошо...Хотя и понятно, что рифма классная...(уж извини, что сразу же начинаю "поверять гармонию алгеброй" - профессиональная привычка...:smile:)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ой!.. Извините, ребята, только сейчас увидел, сколько тут новых реплик после yozhik67...:smile:
Спасибо всем за внимание и доброжелательность, Den Pfannkuchen! :smile:

----------


## luudvig

Привет,Вадя.Ну ты немец,pancake.А "иней" мне тоже резанул.

----------


## yozhik67

*Дядя Вадя*,
все по-разному чувствуют "*вещь*" - у кого-то "душа расцветает", а у меня вот так - всё леденеет внутри (физически), не вдохнуть-не выдохнуть и не важно - то ли это строчки, прочитанные впервые, то ли песня, которую слушаю уже лет 30. Так что "иней" - это не для рифмы, для меня это показатель. Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## luudvig

yozhik67,тада извини.Надо сноску в стихотворении сделать.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> yozhik67,тада извини.Надо сноску в стихотворении сделать.


*luudvig*,а к томику "избранное А.С. Пушкина" пару учебников с сурдопереводом и сносками вам случайно не попадалось? :biggrin:
Всё не могу понять, что он принял на грудь, когда писал о русалках на ветвях дуба... :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin: или это его сушняк замучил и русалки перебрались в крону дерева, что бы тоже не засохнуть, как воблы?

----------


## Лев

> Всё не могу понять, что он принял на грудь, когда писал о русалках на ветвях дуба...


Ты явно перебрала сама и сколько?:rolleyes: В сказках всё бывает :Aga:  А где в натуре ты русалок видела? :Ha:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А где в натуре ты русалок видела?


Вот я и говорю, что или принял или обкурился, :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha:  что русалки причудились, которые кота соблазняли. :Vah: :biggrin:
*Лев*, морских коров называют русалками. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, морских коров называют русалками.
> __________________


Это я знаю, но Пушкин не про коров писал:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Это я знаю, но Пушкин не про коров писал


Теперь понятно с кем Пушкин напился тогда и  кто соавтор сказки...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

----------------------------------
Luudvig Van, обрати пожалуйста внимание на этот текстик... У меня такое ощущение,  что музыка на него так и просится:smile: Припев у меня в голове уже даже звучит)))
----------------------------------

Тебя лето просватало. 
Принимали мы дар его. 
Нас от глаз чужих прятало 
Васильковое марево. 
Что тогда нами сказано – 
Было чисто и искренне. 
Перед небом мы связаны 
Звездопадными искрами…   
_Забери это лето! 
           Забери это небо! 
           Без тебя его нету! 
           Без тебя я здесь не был!.. 
           То ли быль, то ли небыль 
           С золотистым рассветом. 
           Забери это небо! 
           Забери это лето!.._Только где наша лирика? 
В темноте ли, при свете ли 
Уходила любви река 
Как же мы не заметили?.. 
Капитал, нам подаренный, 
Разменяли на грошики, 
Словно в смертной испарине 
Травы росные брошены…   
_Забери это лето! 
           Забери это небо! 
           Без тебя его нету! 
           Без тебя я здесь не был!.. 
           То ли быль, то ли небыль 
           С золотистым рассветом. 
           Забери это небо! 
           Забери это лето!.._Будет небо расколото 
В зимней медленной замяти, 
Но останется золото 
В сундуках моей памяти. 
И какая мне разница, 
Кто смолчит, кто не сдержится, 
Если в памяти дразнится, 
Если в памяти нежится…  
_Забери это лето! 
           Забери это небо! 
           Без тебя его нету! 
           Без тебя я здесь не был!.. 
           То ли быль, то ли небыль 
           С золотистым рассветом. 
           Забери это небо! 
           Забери это лето!.._

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,привет.У меня чувство,как у рыбака:сердце колотится - "вот она,вот она",надо подсекать,и только наверняка...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

У тебя правильное чувство, Валера...)))

----------


## Skadi

> _Что тогда нами сказано – 
> Было чисто и искренне. 
> Перед небом мы связаны 
> Звездопадными искрами…_


:rolleyes: ...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я плод жевал с познанья древа. 
Я суеверья отметал. 
Но черный ангел мчался слева, 
А справа светлый пролетал.Вдали от суетного мира, 
             От посторонних и своих 
             Бутыль армянского кефира 
             Мы потребляли на троих.И средь полыни и бурьяна 
Беззвучно я кричал, немой, 
Буянил темный ангел спьяну, 
А светлый вел меня домой.Когда меня сажали на кол - 
             Как смел он непохожим быть? - 
             Мой светлый ангел тихо плакал, 
             А темный рвался морды бить.Когда на сахарную фразу 
Меня подлец почти купил, 
Мне слева темный ангел вмазал 
И светлый присовокупил.Когда чужая боль давила, 
             И строчки рвали мне нутро, 
              Я брал у черного чернила, 
              Я рвал у белого перо.И я уверен. 
Я спокоен. 
О страхе я могу забыть, 
Пока со мною рядом двое, 
Которых не имеет быть.

----------


## PAN

Сильно...

----------


## yozhik67

Нет новых тем уже давно,
И все слова истасканы.
Но мне важней совсем не *ЧТО*,
А *КАК* всё это сказано.

Очень понравилось и по мысли, и по *исполнению*.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *PAN*, спасибо, *yozhik*.
И *ЧТО*, и *КАК* - мне важно тоже...)))

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,привет.Набросал "Забери это лето..." http://webfile.ru/2982399

----------


## vik-tan

> Вадя,привет.У меня чувство,как у рыбака:сердце колотится - "вот она,вот она",надо подсекать,и только наверняка...


Валера !!!и хорошо что подсек!!!,прочувствовал значит.И со стороны слушательно. :Ok: 
Валера,Вадя!!!!!! :Ok: молодцы!!!

----------


## MOPO

*Дядя Вадя*,
*luudvig*,
А ведь получилось!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*luudvig*,
*Дядя Вадя*,
Ребята, если вы не откроете тему в нашем творчестве, я сделаю это сама! Ну просто нельзя такие песни прятать! Слушаю "Лето" и получаю КАААААЙФ!!!!

----------


## aigul

*Дядя Вадя*,
*luudvig*,Солодуха и Чай-Ф обзавидуются! :Ok: "Забери это лето"шикарно! 

*Mazaykina*,ну если в творчестве открыть, так кто озывы напишет?:frown:Тут хоть можно человеку оставить комментарии.

----------


## Лев

> Mazaykina,ну если в творчестве открыть, так кто озывы напишет?Тут хоть можно человеку оставить комментарии.


Хорошо сказано:smile: а то пишешь в личку, как на деревню дедушке. Кто отзывается, а кто игнорирует...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Валера, "Лето" получилось весьма интересным!:smile:
Хотя, честно признаюсь, у меня припев в голове звучал совсем по-другому, не в фольк-ключе, а, скорее, в роке, с заоблачными голосовыми подъёмами на концах строк... Но это и хорошо, я, в принципе, так и думал, что ты решишь её совершенно по-своему. Твоё решение тоже классное! А своё я всё равно изобразить не смогу)))*aigul*, Чайф не обзавидуется, он такую музыку даже слушать не станет)))
Слишком далеко от рока. А кто такая Солодуха?

----------


## luudvig

Девушки,мужики,спасибо от лица нашего маленького коллектива.Вадя,тебе спасибо за стихи.Это тот случай,когда берёшь гитару,диктофон и пишешь сходу.(А потом садишся и неделю разгребаешь)

----------


## aigul

*Дядя Вадя*,обзавидуется! Солодуха -это певец "Здравствуй , чужая милая..." :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Холодок дохнул –
Это значит,
Что, совсем близка,
Дышит осень.
У воды одна
Ива плачет,
На речную гладь
Бросив косы…От холодных вод,
            От тоски ли –
            Чуть живой зари
            Свет неясный…
            Что там, впереди?
            Полночь или
            В черноте небес
            Звёзды гаснут?..Мы приходим в мир
Этот вечный
Расскажи, зачем?
Сделай милость…
Падает звезда
С тропки млечной,
Вон ещё одна
Покатилась…Скоро в сердце ляжет
            Усталость,
            Горькое «прощай»
            Крикнут птицы…
            Чтобы нить времён
            Не порвалась,
            Чтобы по весне
            Возвратиться…Снова будет март
Править миром,
Обрекая снег
Лечь на плаху,
А пока лишь ветер-
Задира
На груди лесов
Рвёт рубаху…А пока лишь клён
            Торопливо
            Машет птицам ломкой
            Рукою,
            И одна
            Взахлёб
            Плачет ива,
            Косы распустив
            Над рекою.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В линиях судьбы
Отыщу свою  ль?..
Небыль
Или быль?..
Сумерки…
Июль…

На речной волне
Уплывал венок.
И казалось мне –
Я не одинок…

В чистых каплях строк,
В шёпоте листвы
Я нашёл исток –
Это были Вы…

Вспомните меня,
Даже уходя,
Языком огня.
Капелькой дождя.

И моя казна 
– Верю или нет –
До краёв полна
Золотых монет…

Это на века.
Это до седин.
Тёплая рука
На моей груди.

----------


## luudvig

*Вадя*,ты прав!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> В чистых каплях строк,
> В шёпоте листвы
> Я нашёл исток –
> Это были Вы…
> Это на века.
> Это до седин.
> Тёплая рука
> На моей груди.


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Что там задумано судьбой,
Она звала не нас ли?
Когда мы встретились с тобой,
На небе звёзды гасли…И, неистраченный пока,
        Был радостен и чист я
        И знал, что знали облака
        И что шептали листья…И мы носились допоздна,
И мы табу крушили…
Мы так спешили всё узнать…
А может, зря спешили?Мы старились за полчаса
        И множили печали…
        Мы торопили небеса,
        А небеса молчали…Другая –
Нет, не ты, не ты
Звала меня светиться…
И никли майские цветы.
И улетали птицы…Смятенье губ,
        Сиянье глаз –
        Ну где ж оно?..
        Ну где же?..
        Любовь бывает только раз...Но может быть и реже.

----------


## luudvig

> Любовь бывает только раз...Но может быть и реже.


Вадя,ты,как всегда,прав!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

:smile:

*Добавлено через 36 часов 8 минут*
Вот тока что закончил... Мух не сидел. :smile:
----------------------------------------------

Под вечер пьяная,
Шумит акация.
На подоконнике
Цветочек аленький.
Мы сколь не виделись?
Не помню, братец, я…
Давай во здравие.
Давай по маленькой.

Застыло облако
Багряной кромкою.
Сбегают к речке вниз
Тумана полосы…
Давай любимую.
Давай негромкую,
Почти забытую,
Да на два голоса…

Глаза мы прятали
За дерзкой чёлкою,
И мир завидовал.
А, может, блазнится…
А сколько зим и лет
Часы отщёлкали –
Какая разница?
Какая разница?..

Что было пройдено –
Не жаль нисколечко.
Печали прежние
Забыть бы нам уже…
А помнишь первую?
А помнишь Олечку?..
Кружила голову…
Давненько замужем…

О чём мечтается –
О том и сбудется.
И хватит радостей.
И хватит горестей.
А только с возрастом
Счастливей любится.
А перчик с возрастом
Ещё забористей!

Сотри обыденность
С усталой рожи-то…
Пусть перетопчется
Без нас завалинка…
За всё, что понято.
За всё, что прожито –
Давай во здравие.
Давай по маленькой.

----------------------------------------------

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Схвачен!
Сожмём кольцо.
Спрячем
В толпе лицо.
Будем мы учить юнца -
Тяжко пряжке от свинца!
Ишь ты -
Какой добряк...
Вишь ты -
Какой шустряк!
Пусть узнает нынче он
Липкий страх, бессильный стон!Лучше
Всех прочих благ
Учит
Кулак салаг.
Ну-ка, ты, давай дрожи,
Страх свой вылечим чужим!Люди
Просты совсем.
Будешь
Таким, как все.
Сможешь ты себя забыть,
Тоже будешь
Бить
Бить!
Бить!!! 
Слушай, что тебе скажу,
Скучно жить в такой тоске.
Тесно в сапоге ножу.
Жарко камню в кулаке!
Разве я других тупей?
Разве я других слабей?
Видишь воду - значит, пей!
Видишь слабость - значит, бей!..

----------


## luudvig

> "Давай по маленькой."
> 
> ----------------------------------------------


*Вадя*,эх,хорошо.Так по-русски. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Тыщу лет тебя не слышал, Валера!:smile:
К этой бы, к "Давай по маленькой", какую-нибудь мелодийку типа "Батяня-комбат", да Расторгуеву, а?

----------


## Nikich 777

Дядя Вадя, присоединяю своё скромное восхищение творчеством и талантом. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> Тыщу лет тебя не слышал, Валера!:smile:
> К этой бы, к "Давай по маленькой", какую-нибудь мелодийку типа "Батяня-комбат", да Расторгуеву, а?


Вадик,вот думаю.Набросал,теперь осмысливаю.А у нас скворцы распелись,теплынь.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ух ты, скворцы... А у нас дня 3 постояло тепло, до +10, а сегодня вот опять к 0° сползло и ветрище...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Nikich 777*, спасибо за лестную оценку...:smile:

----------


## Nikich 777

> Nikich 777, спасибо за лестную оценку...


Это не лестная, это правдивая! :Aga:

----------


## Командор

Дядя Ваня , успехов !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Отец русской демократии постараеццо, Командор...:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я плод жевал с познанья древа. 
Я суеверья отметал. 
Но черный ангел мчался слева, 
А справа светлый пролетал. 

             Вдали от суетного мира, 
             От посторонних и своих 
             Бутыль армянского кефира 
             Мы потребляли на троих. 

И средь полыни и бурьяна 
Беззвучно я кричал, немой, 
Буянил темный ангел спьяну, 
А светлый вел меня домой. 

             Когда меня сажали на кол - 
             Как смел он непохожим быть? - 
             Мой светлый ангел тихо плакал, 
             А темный рвался морды бить. 

Когда на сахарную фразу 
Меня подлец почти купил, 
Мне слева темный ангел вмазал 
И светлый присовокупил. 

             Когда чужая боль давила, 
             И строчки рвали мне нутро, 
             Я брал у черного чернила, 
             Я рвал у белого перо. 

И я уверен. 
Я спокоен. 
О страхе я могу забыть, 
Пока со мною рядом двое, 
Которых не имеет быть.

----------


## Ладушка

*Дядя Вадя*,
 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Ладушка-оладушка!:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я плод жевал с познанья древа...


Просто ЗДОРВО!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Маша.)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Моя безумная надежда! 
             Вот мы и встретились с тобой. 
             Стучит вагон на жестких стыках, 
             Мелькают лица, рожи, лики... 
             Моя безумная надежда! 
             Вот мы и встретились с тобой. 
             Как хорошо, что ты не знаешь 
             Трущобы дней моих и мыслей, 
             Как хорошо, что я не знаю, 
             Когда и как ты вышла замуж, 
             Как ты бываешь некрасива - 
             Рабой вещей, 
             Семьи рабой... 
             Правдивы только наши взгляды, 
             И больше ничего не надо. 
             Моя безумная надежда! 
             Вот мы и встретились с тобой. 
             Сейчас трамвай откроет двери, 
             Откроет город рот пошире, 
             И с хрустом сьест мою надежду. 
             И не подавится, злодей. 
             Ты Молох наш, в твоей мы власти, 
             Даруй еще минуту счастья!.. 
             Моя нечаянная радость, 
             Моя безумная наде...

----------


## luudvig

_Правдивы только наши взгляды, 
И больше ничего не надо._
Вадик,класс!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Валера. Бум стараццо.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ещё дрожит струна 
              В прощальном, долгом звуке, 
              И песенки простой 
              Мотив не отзвучал, 
              Пока ещё близки, 
              Мы стискиваем руки, 
              Но тает, как мираж, 
              Уходит наш причал... 

               А там, на берегу, 
               За радугой 
               Остались 
               Остервенелый спор 
               И шалые ветра, 
               И первая любовь, 
               И первая усталость, 
               Дурман ночной травы 
               И сполохи костра... 

                А там, на берегу 
                Мы верили химерам, 
                Мы слепо шли в огонь 
                И не сгорали в нем... 
                Hа зыбком на песке 
                Стоит хрустальный терем. 
                Теперь зовёт других 
                Он призрачным огнем! 

                   Дрожи, струна, дрожи, 
                   Пусть песня не прервётся, 
                   Пока тверда рука, 
                   Пока чиста вода, 
                   Пока есть голос, тот, 
                   Что песне отзовётся, 
                   Наш путь и наш мотив 
                   Не канут без следа... 

                        Ещё дрожит струна 
                        В прощальном, долгом звуке, 
                        И песенки простой 
                        Мотив не отзвучал...                         

*********************************
А вот так это звучит в виде песни.
Композитор - Андрей Зотеев.
http://dump.ru/file/2525344
*********************************

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,привет.Стихи - супер.Если попробую,ничо?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А ты про какие, Валера? "Ещё дрожит струна"? Так там, вроде, есть мелодия... Но, в любом случае - конечно, попробуй!

----------


## luudvig

Вадик,привет.Да я воще про все.И "Струну" в частности. :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Об чём разговор, Валера? Юзай всё! :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А будет ли тебе отрадой
Тот мир, что для себя ты строишь?..
Ни слов, ни быстрых ног не надо –
Закрой глаза –
И ты откроешь,
Как пробивается пугливо
Мотив сквозь занавесей кокон…
Как стыло и неторопливо
Ползёт слеза
По стёклам окон…
Как жить весною начинает
Что осенью исчезло тенью…
Как яблони хохочут в мае,
В метель безумного цветенья…
И вновь любовь тебя отыщет
С её приливом и отливом,
И это всё, чтоб ты,
Дружище,
Взлетел.
Упал.
И был счастливым…
И как бы больно жизнь ни била –
Пусть годы сердце не остудят.
Какая разница, что было?..
Какая разница, что будет?..
Пусть мир струною отзовётся
Лишь так, как ты его настроишь…
Ты хочешь знать, как Бог смеётся?
Закрой глаза –
И ты
Откроешь…

----------


## luudvig

*Дядя Вадя*,привет.

_Пусть мир струною отзовётся
Лишь так, как ты его настроишь…_

Здорово!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А то! :smile:

----------


## PAN

> А будет ли тебе отрадой?..


Жаль, что это не входит в обязательную школьную программу...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Будем работать над включением в, *PAN*! :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Будем работать над


И однажды, в разделе "Динозавры пластмассового века"...:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

А если серьезно - желаю исполнения этой задачи... Думаю, что не все одноклассники Пушкина осознавали последствия его тетрадных увлечений...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

На удачу не надейся…
Ненадёжна и слаба.
На разбитых 
Стыках 
Рельсов
Спо
Ты
Ка
Ет
Ся
Судьба…
Скалятся
Часы
Паскудно,
Мир уродлив
И жесток.
За се
Кундо
Ю се
Кунда
Иссякает наш исток…
В этом мире,
Может статься,
Не успеем погостить.
Ни оставить,
Ни остаться,
Ни проститься,
Ни простить…
И опять я
Мчусь по следу,
И опять плету узор.
Полсекунды
На победу.
Полсекунды
На позор.
В 8.10 было счастье.
В 9.40 стыла кровь.
Полсекунды 
На участье.
Полсекунды
На любовь.
Некогда подумать 
– да ведь? –
Ни о зле, ни о добре…
Что-то надо бы поправить,
Но не остаётся вре…

_Эй, мужик,
Хватай мешки!
Был подъём,
Был подъ-
Ём!
Обжигает Бог горшки,
Мы их только
Бьём...
Бьём..._

----------


## luudvig

*Вадя*,привет.Перечитываю твои стихи и диву даюсь,как так можно?Так просто,тепло и по-русски...Это-ж скоко труда вложено...Спасибо тебе!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Чего ж тут удивительного, Валера?)))
Всего-то лишь 30 лет работы :smile:
Это тебе спасибо за внимание к творчеству. Это даёт силы на новые потуги)))

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Тополь, на ветру распятый,
Облетает поутру…
Так устроен мир, ребята.
Вы умрёте.
Я умру.

Май обманчив…
И к тому же
Люди смотрят –
Знаю сам…
Разбежаться – и по лужам!
И по синим
Небесам!..

Слыша глупых детских таин
Незатейливый мотив,
Мудрость в жизни обретаем,
Чистотою заплатив…

На горе за валунами
Стынут травы на юру.
Так придумано не нами…
Вы умрёте.
Я умру.

Ткут узоры непрестанно
Нити майского дождя.
Где я буду?
Чем я стану?
Что оставлю, уходя?

Я останусь
Ноткой тонкой,
Буду всюду
И нигде…
Чистой песней
Жаворонка.
Лёгкой
Дымкой
На воде.

----------


## luudvig

_Я останусь
Ноткой тонкой,
Буду всюду
И нигде…
Чистой песней
Жаворонка.
Лёгкой
Дымкой_
На воде.
Вадя,прям мурашки...ты - МАСТЕР!)))))))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я не волшебник, Валера, я только учусь)))
Волшебство получается, когда приходит Музыка...
Как в "Тихом дворе". :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Вадя,прям мурашки...ты - МАСТЕР!)))))))))


Подписываюсь...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Благодарю, Пан.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Хватало нашим пастырям сноровки, 
                  Хотя они не слыли мудрецами. 
                  Когда меня тащили на веревке, 
                  Я вдохновенно брякал бубенцами. 

                  Я из тех мест, где мучиться не надо, 
                  Где дирижёр лениво машет вилкой, 
                  Где с чувством долга дружно блеет стадо, 
                  Где чешут зад разбитою бутылкой. 

                  И чёрный цвет казался снежно-белым, 
                  И пел народ, и песня не кончалась, 
                  И выпотрошен был я так умело, 
                  Что пустота внутри не замечалась... 

                  Какого чёрта мне глаза раскрыли? 
                  Мне было хорошо в уютном стойле, 
                  На твёрдой ставке и на жидком пойле, 
                  И некуда мне вставить ваши крылья... 

                  Когда сгорит последняя рубаха 
                  В губительном пожаре плюрализма, 
                  Я сдохну, как последняя собака, 
                  Под знаменем марксизма-ленинизма! 

                  Мы всё преодолеем! 
                  Да ведь? 
                  Да ведь? 
                  Не дёргайте! 
                  Мне давит! 
                  Давит!! 
                  Давит!!! 

_Август 1990_

----------


## Black Lord

Вадим, круто и правдиво!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

...только это политика... К поэзии это не относится...

----------


## Skadi

> ...только это политика... К поэзии это не относится...


Да. Так. Политизированная поэзия...как-то не звучит...совсем другой язык.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

...хотя, если напрячься, у всех поэтов можно найти "остро-социальные стихи"... В конце концов, и у Лермонтова было "На смерть поэта", и у Пушкина "Друзьям-декабристам"... Но всё же, всё же...Всё же этот язык - для разговоров о вечном, а не о "если где-то кое-кто у нас порой честно жить не хочет"...

----------


## Skadi

> ...хотя, если напрячься, у всех поэтов можно найти "остро-социальные стихи"...


И у Евтушенко, который начинал с подражания пафосно-политизированной поэзии Маяковского...

----------


## Kliakca

> Воспоминания о не таком далёком прошлом...


*Дядя Вадя*, :Ok: 
И политикой тут не пахнет, это как у Высотскова или Талькова.
Настоящий авторский стих!!!

----------


## PAN

> это как у Высотскова или Талькова.


Что с тобой, Россия???................:frown:

Забыли Пуськина, Талстова,
Про Бальманда не говорю....
Так для чего ночами снова
Пишу, страдаю и люблю......................

----------


## Kliakca

*PAN*,Паша,мне Word ошибку не даёт, быть может, что-то упустила?
Там (ва) или (го) надо писать? :Oj:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Там (ва) или (го) надо писать?


и го и ц

----------


## Kliakca

> и го и ц


Точно, на диске "В.С. Высоцкий"

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Когда закроется сквозняк, 
                   Когда улягутся метели, 
                   Когда закончится грызня 
                   И все получат, что хотели -  

                            Желанный страх, 
                            Желанный сон, 
                            Желанный бантик для кальсон,  

                   Мы соберёмся с вами снова, 
                   Пока нас жизнь не разменяла, 
                   Пока жива еще основа, 
                   Что нас всегда соединяла,  

                      Пока не смят, не порван круг 
                      Из наших лиц, из наших рук, 
                      Жива в людей смешная вера 
                      И ветер за спиной упруг,  

                         Тот круг, где ты, преображённый, 
                         Не ждёшь ни денег, ни наград, 
                         Тот круг, где светом отражённым 
                         Сияешь ярче во сто крат,  

                      Пока нас держит этот круг, 
                      Нам самый страшный шторм не страшен, 
                      И грохот падающих башен 
                      Нам не слышней, чем сердца стук.  

                   Да будет он благословен. 
                   Согрет, сокрыт и сокровен. 
                   Он - наш спасательный, последний, 
                   Он - неделим и неизмен. 

                   И крикнет вахтенный: "Земля!", 
                   И шторм затихнет уходящий, 
                   Плевком солёным веселя... 
                   И, наконец, мы твердь обрящем.

----------


## Skadi

> *Мы соберёмся с вами снова, 
> Пока нас жизнь не разменяла, 
> Пока жива еще основа, 
> Что нас всегда соединяла...*


Да! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Когда закроется сквозняк, 
>                    Когда улягутся метели, 
>                    Когда закончится грызня 
>                    И все получат, что хотели -  
> 
>                             Желанный страх, 
>                             Желанный сон, 
>                             Желанный бантик для кальсон,


Вадим, без коментов!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  в тему (Старым друзьям)http://webfile.ru/3738636

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Пускай луна луну сменяет... 
                Пускай волна волну сминает... 
                Пускай года минуют - пусть! 
                Я не уйду. 
                Я остаюсь 
                В прозрачно-призрачном леске, 
                В июньской сладостной тоске, 

                Где воздух прян. 
                Где зелен вьюн. 
                Где вечер пьян. 
                Где ветер юн... 

                Играли наши взгляды в прятки, 
                И луч играл прозрачной прядкой, 
                И я коснуться мог украдкой 
                Твоих волос. 
                Ах, боже мой, какая малость! 
                Ах, чёрт возьми, какая жалость! 
                Увы! 
                Так много обещалось... 
                Да не сбылось. 

                От серых дней, 
                От долгих лет 
                Еще ясней 
                Прозрачный след. 

                Я здесь грешу. 
                И мну траву. 
                Я здесь дышу... 
                А там - живу. 

                Не будет горестных морщин, 
                Усталых женщин и мужчин, 
                А будет юн июньский вечер 
                И будет радость 
                Без причин.

----------


## luudvig

> Не будет горестных морщин, 
>                 Усталых женщин и мужчин, 
>                 А будет юн июньский вечер 
>                 И будет радость 
>                 Без причин.


Вадя привет,пора,пора в отпуск...

----------


## Skadi

> Играли наши взгляды в прятки, 
>                 И луч играл прозрачной прядкой, 
>                 И я коснуться мог украдкой 
>                 Твоих волос. 
>                 Ах, боже мой, какая малость! 
>                 Ах, чёрт возьми, какая жалость! 
>                 Увы! 
>                 Так много обещалось... 
>                 Да не сбылось.


Лёгкие строки и моментально доходят до сердца  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Вадя привет,пора,пора в отпуск...


Уговорил, Валера. 
Прям со следующей недели. :smile:




> Лёгкие строки и моментально доходят до сердца


О чём ещё можно мечтать писаке?.. :smile:

----------


## Dдок

> Ностальгия


 Потрясающе!!! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Самое потрясающее знаешь в чём, Сергей?
Что писано это было в ту пору, когда слово "ностальгия" имеет скорее теоретический смысл, лет мне 25 было...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> лет мне 25 было


Что не помешало... :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ностальгия


Как всё красиво...

----------


## barbarossa

Хочется много раз кликнуть на "спасибо" после КАЖДОГО стихотворения. *Модераторам! Вставьте кнопку "огромное спасибо" "  специально для Дяди Вади*

----------


## Дядя Вадя

---------------------------------
Всё-таки какое замечательное время года - лето...
И замечательное время жизни - отпуск... :rolleyes:
---------------------------------

От безумий людских
Городских
Вдалеке
Улыбаются изредка боги.
Золотая дорожка бежит по реке,
И вода 
Лижет ласково 
Ноги…
Ты цветов луговых
Разбудила клавир,
Синий зной
Наплывает
Волнами…
Если где и случился
Затерянный
Мир –
Значит, вот он,
Лежит
Перед нами…Никогда и нигде.
Только здесь и сейчас.
Голубой василёк
Покачнётся у глаз
Васильковых таких же
И милых…
В небесах облаками
Несутся года…
Этих глаз 
Не увидеть уже никогда.
Я любил…
Боже,
Как я любил их!..Птичьи трели победные…
Где они?
Где?
В синеве бесконечно-высокой…
И плывут облака
По недвижной воде,
Небеса
Зарастают осокой…
Этот миг отзвучал –
То ли зов,
То ли всхлип,
Он остался годам неподвластным
В жарком шёпоте трав,
В крике яростном лип,
Одуряющем
И сладострастном…Никогда и нигде.
Только здесь и сейчас.
Голубой василёк
Покачнётся у глаз
Повторит эхо
Нежное имя…
Только здесь и сейчас,
Никогда и нигде,
Снова жаркое солнце
В холодной воде –
Это будет
Не с нами…
С другими…

----------


## Skadi

> *От безумий людских
> Городских
> Вдалеке
> Улыбаются изредка боги.
> Золотая дорожка бежит по реке,
> И вода 
> Лижет ласково 
> Ноги…
> Ты цветов луговых
> ...


Ух, сколько чувств! да за одни эти строки влюбиться можно в такого поэта :rolleyes:
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Skadi*, не забывай... Самые красивые цветы вырастают на навозных кучах...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, не забывай... Самые красивые цветы вырастают на навозных кучах...


Вадим, как и одни из самых вкусных грибов :wink:...:biggrin:
А стихи Ваши жду каждый раз с удовольствием предвкушения красоты  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Одно из самых ярких впечатлений детства: 9 Мая, утро, мы - пионеры - стоим в почетном карауле возле мемориала. Идет парад, колонны предприятий города, потом поверх голоса диктора и музыки начинает звучать удивительный (серебристый, малиновый, не знаю эпитета) звон. Он становится все громче, наконец слышен только он. Потом через несколько минут появляется колонна ветеранов - они тогда (через 25 лет после войны!) были молодыми, лет по 50, больше, их было много. Они идут колонной по площади, и кроме звона медалей у них на груди уже не слышно - ничего!!!
Это я про песню 9 Мая.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

У тебя очень образные воспоминания, barbarossa...
(а вот ножен у сюрикена не было. :smile: Их носили либо в специальных кармашках кожаных штанов, либо тоже в специальной кожаной сумке на поясе)

----------


## barbarossa

У меня же нету кожаных штанов. Ну куда же я его дену? Не выбрасывать же? :Oj:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Используй футляр для сотового телефона. Потянет.

----------


## barbarossa

Угу. Псиба. :flower:  Уже переложила. Или переклалА?

----------


## Skadi

> Используй футляр для сотового телефона. Потянет


И как тогда это напишется? А сурикен - в футляр для сотового? что-то не звучит...:rolleyes:
Да и не поместится тогда вся фраза целиком :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

А уже написала! По-моему там ему и место!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Избу аж до оконец
Метели замели.
Ещё один червонец
Разменян на рубли.

Куда дорога мчится?
И что лежит за ней?
Всё дальше колесница,
Быстрее бег коней...

Черствеет корка хлеба
На праздничном столе.
Все дальше мы от неба.
Все ближе мы к земле.

Уже нам не вернуться.
Уже прервалась нить...
Успеть бы оглянуться!
Успеть бы сохранить

Картинку, где ручонкой
Берёзу обхватив,
Испуганно девчонка
Глазеет в объектив.

----------


## luudvig

> Успеть бы оглянуться!
> Успеть бы сохранить


Может в этом смысл жизни? 
Вадя,привет.Рад видеть.Чо,отгулял отпуск?Проэкт щупали?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Привет, Валера. Угу, отгулял. Предыдущий выложенный здесь текст ("Июль.Жара") там и родился))) Ты его видел?
Проект пока некому щупать - звукарь в отпуске. Но я до него всё равно доберусь:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> От безумий людских
> Городских
> Вдалеке
> Улыбаются изредка боги.


Здорово.

----------


## PAN

> Избу аж до оконец


Зацепило... Честное слово...
Захотелось перелистать старые альбомы, а потом выпить... Или наоборот, сначала выпить, а потом...
Грустно и светло...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Знаешь, какая история у этого текста, Пан? 
У сестры перед её 40-летием я рылся в старых фотках и нашёл именно такую - она, мелкая, лет шести, держится одной рукой за берёзу, а другой держит за руку ну совсем карапуза - меня... И в объектив таращится... Сразу махом и написалось. Как раз к юбилею... :smile:

----------


## PAN

Значит настроение совпало... :br:

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,если ты глянешь на картину "Переход Суворова через Альпы".Шо будет!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

_ДАВАЙ ПО МАЛЕНЬКОЙ
----------------------------------
Под вечер пьяная, 
Шумит акация.
На подоконнике
Цветочек аленький.
Мы сколь не виделись?
Не помню, братец, я…
Давай во здравие.
Давай по маленькой.

Застыло облако
Багряной кромкою.
Сбегают к речке вниз
Тумана полосы…
Давай любимую.
Давай негромкую,
Почти забытую,
Да на два голоса…

Глаза мы прятали
За дерзкой чёлкою,
И мир завидовал.
А, может, блазнится…
А сколько зим и лет
Часы отщёлкали –
Какая разница?
Какая разница?..

Что было пройдено –
Не жаль нисколечко.
Печали прежние
Забыть бы нам уже…
А помнишь первую?
А помнишь Олечку?..
Кружила голову…
Давненько замужем…

О чём мечтается –
О том и сбудется.
И хватит радостей.
И хватит горестей.
А только с возрастом
Счастливей любится.
А перчик с возрастом
Ещё забористей!

Сотри обыденность
С усталой рожи-то…
Пусть перетопчется
Без нас завалинка…
За всё, что понято.
За всё, что прожито –
Давай во здравие.
Давай по маленькой.
_
Вадик,а давай по маленькой   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/632856/

----------


## Kliakca

*luudvig*, :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: , прелесть песня!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barbarossa

Давай по маленькой! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,та ссылка не рабочая.Вот исправил  ДАВАЙ ПО МАЛЕНЬКОЙ http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/633114/

----------


## Ладушка

> Ещё один червонец
> Разменян на рубли.


Рубль сменяла на пятак
 Вот и день напрасно прожит
Что-то  сделано не так...
На том свете подытожат.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Валера, ты, как всегда, настроение уловил абсолютно безошибочно. Чуток бы поголосовитей сам был - и песнища ваще была бы готова к употреблению внутрь!
Очень симпатичны народные мотивы, в общем, это то, что доктор прописал!

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, Валер! Действительно готово к употреблению! :Ok: 

*Дядя Вадя*, Не раз заходила в вашу темку и читала. Поражает простота , емкость и душевность текстов, читаешь и безошибочно улавливаешь жизненную картинку! Супер!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*почёсывая лысину*
С годами приходит мудрость, Айгюль...:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Дядя Вадя*, может быть. :Aga:  Только выливается это все в красивые слова.  :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я этот праздник ждал не зря. 
                    И он пришел - ликуйте, братья! 
                    Царица Ночи Октября 
                    Срывает бархатное платье. 

                       Заполони. Освободи. 
                       Пребудь, бесстыдница, со мною! 
                       От сводов царственной груди 
                       Идет сиянье неземное. 

                          Опять на гибель, на беду, 
                          Стою, коленопреклоненный, 
                          Опять - ты слышишь? - я иду 
                          К тяжёлой 
                          Страстной 
                          Вожделенной. 

                             Полны плодов твои сады. 
                             Полны плоды янтарным соком, 
                             Но равнодушны две звезды 
                             В холодном небе и высоком. 

                          Куда ты смотришь сквозь меня? 
                          Кого ты ждёшь, срывая тогу? 
                          Застынет серый дождь, звеня, 
                          Над холодеющим чертогом. 

                       И снова не сойдёмся мы, 
                       И между нами ветры лягут, 
                       И крик твой брызнет на холмы 
                       Кровавой горстью спелых ягод. 

                    И снова попусту и зря, 
                    Как наважденье, как проклятье, 
                    Царица Ночи Октября 
                    Срывает бархатное платье... 

                    Она останется, боса, 
                    У вод, тяжелых, словно камень, 
                    Молить пустые небеса 
                    Берез 
                    Воздетыми 
                    Руками.

----------


## luudvig

> ты, как всегда, настроение уловил абсолютно безошибочно.


Так с тебя пример беру

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> "Царица Ночи Октября"


Сильно! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

================================
Вот тока что закончил...
Тёпленькое ещё... :smile: :smile: :smile:
================================


То ли это звон капели… 
То ли птицы звонко пели…
То ли в солнечной купели
Искупался новый год?
Но на краешке лежим мы
В нарушение режима
И летит неудержимо
Мне навстречу небосвод…

А на краешке на этом –
То ли крыши,
То ли света,
Ночи
Или же рассвета,
Или жизни на краю,
К небесам тебя ревнуя,
Счастье у судьбы воруя,
Сам никак не разберу я –
Плачу?
Или же пою?..

Этих глаз твоих темницы,
Эти чёрные ресницы…
Мне, наверно, просто снится!
Или всё же наяву?..
На прогретой солнцем крыше,
Выше звёзд и неба выше
Я узнаю, я услышу
И пойму,
Что я живу…

И плевать, что скажут люди…
Кто простит и кто осудит…
И как долго счастье будет –
Вечно или же пока…
Если рядом наши лица.
Если сон покуда длится.
Если две шальные птицы
Режут 
Накрест
Облака.

----------


## luudvig

> И плевать, что скажут люди…
> Кто простит и кто осудит…
> И как долго счастье будет –
> Вечно или же пока…
> Если рядом наши лица.
> Если сон покуда длится.
> Если две шальные птицы
> Режут 
> Накрест
> Облака.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Вот тока что закончил...
> Тёпленькое ещё...


Вадим, зацепил!!! :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Андрей, срочно смажь пораненное место антисептиком! :smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей, срочно смажь пораненное место антисептиком!


*Антисептически, не мажется душа,
От слов  услад, милей небесный рой,
А рифма в твоих сточках, - Хороша!
Вернул страдальца к радости земной...
.*

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> От слов услад милей небесный рой...


Осы?! :eek:

----------


## Black Lord

> Осы?!


Млечный путь - рой мелких звёзд.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Значит, так и пиши - "От слов услад милее звёздный рой" - и тогда не возникнет недоразумений... :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

...............................................
Что-то опять меланхолия разыгралась пополам с ипохондрией...
Поэтому тянет на политику...
...............................................

А ничего не получилось!..
Хотели всем – и полной чашей.
Хватило дюжине и на ночь.
К тому же все передрались.

А ничего не получилось!..
И полупьяная Фемида
Мечом пластала без разбора.
Повязка слезла до колен…

Стоять по грудь –
И улыбаться…
Смотреть –
И ничего не видеть…
И верить истово,
Истошно,
Что завтра…
Что ещё чуть-чуть…

А ничего не получилось!
Ушли цветы,
Увяли птицы.
Над полудохлым
Полустанком
Плыл
Полоумный
Полонез.

----------


## luudvig

*Дядя Вадя*,Круто!!!

----------


## Skadi

> А ничего не получилось!
> Ушли цветы,
> Увяли птицы.
> Над полудохлым
> Полустанком
> Плыл
> Полоумный
> Полонез.


Критический реализм :wink:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> *Дядя Вадя*,Круто!!!


Дык!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Критический реализм :wink:


Скорее, кретиническое отчаяние...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Скажи пожалуйста, куда
Летят стрижи,
Бежит вода,
И звёзды падают,
Следа
Не оставляя?
Что говорит взахлёб река?
Где та зовущая рука,
Что мир увидеть лишь пока
Нам позволяет?..

А в мире этом свет упруг,
И зелен вьюн,
И весел друг,
И птицы юности на юг
Не улетели…
И песня чистого листа
Звучит,
Наивна и проста,
О радости ли песня та?..
О красоте ли?..

Скажи пожалуйста, о чём,
Как ангел за моим плечом,
Мне летний вечер горячо
На ухо шепчет?..
И почему мы так близки,
И если боль сожмёт тиски,
Твой тихий голос от тоски
Меня излечит?..

Скажи…
А лучше, нет, молчи…
Ответит тишина в ночи.
В молчаньи тысячи причин
И все ответы…
Ты засыпаешь – и тогда
Уходят беды без следа,
И с неба падает звезда
К исходу лета.

----------


## luudvig

> К исходу лета


Вдохнул и начал читать.Закончил - выдохнул.Чуть бы длиннее и хана.:biggrin:Вадя - молодца!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я знал, Валера, я знал, как это опасно - писать длинные стихи... Но что это прям-таки смертельная опасность для читающего - не подозревал...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Избу аж до оконец
> Метели замели.
> Ещё один червонец
> Разменян на рубли.
> 
> Куда дорога мчится?
> И что лежит за ней?
> Всё дальше колесница,
> Быстрее бег коней...
> ...


Замечательно! :Ok: 
Прошу разрешения размещать Ваши стихи в нашем поэтическом уголке. :Oj:

----------


## luudvig

> и в нашем поэтическом уголке.


Такие стихи и в уголке?:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Такие стихи и в уголке?:biggrin:


Мы -  ценители-любители... :Vah: 
Ага,  :Aga:  в уголке со скромным названием "Пером Жар Птицы":biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А "ваш уголок" - он где, Malina? Хотелось бы для начала взглянуть...)))

----------


## Malina sladkaja

http://groups.germany.ru/367627 :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Взглянул. Ну разве я могу отказать такой красивой Малине Сладкой?! :smile:
Конечно, размещай стихи, Лена, "атомная женщина"...))))

----------


## PAN

*Malina sladkaja*,
 А теперь, для баланса, следует разместить в вышеуказанном уголке ссылку на наш уголок...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Взглянул. Ну разве я могу отказать такой красивой Малине Сладкой?! 
> Конечно, размещай стихи, Лена, "атомная женщина"...))))


 :Ok: :smile: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А теперь, для баланса, следует разместить в вышеуказанном уголке ссылку на наш уголок...


Запросто! :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Скорый суд людской не страшен.
Пусть молва ползёт, змеясь…
Незаконна радость наша
И преступна наша связь.

Я замазан.
Я причастен.
Мы испачканы в крови.
Соучастники во счастье
И подельники в любви.

Щурясь, бдит за нами кошка.
Лампа пишет разговор.
И глядит на нас в окошко
Месяц, словно прокурор.

С каждым мигом цепи туже…
Что там думать и гадать?
Воля – если ты не нужен.
Значит – воли не видать…

Запрещают это святцы.
Значит, надо бы вкусить.
Буду верить и бояться.
Буду верить и просить…

Я замазан.
Я причастен.
Мы испачканы в крови.
Соучастники во счастье
И подельники в любви.

----------


## luudvig

> Воля – если ты не нужен.
> Значит – воли не видать…


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Соучастники


В очередной раз - браво...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Валера, спасибо, PAN :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В этом мире подлунном,
Бесконечном и юном
Были все влюблены…
Полыхал тонкой искрой,
Одинокой и быстрой
Звук  гитарной струны…Не зови их обратно –
Улетят безвозвратно,
Не оставив следа,
Корабли золотые,
Паруса голубые,
Молодые года…То ли быль, то ли небыль?
Улыбалось нам небо,
Хохотала луна…
Были зимы короче,
Были жаркими ночи
И трава зелена…
Ну, а нам остаётся
Знать, как полночь смеётся
И завидовать чуть,
Увидав на рассвете,
Как подросшие дети
Повторяют наш путь…Высоко-высоко
Запоют в небе птицы,
Зазвенит колокольчик,
Колыхнётся вода…
Нелегко, нелегко
Знать, что не возвратиться,
Никогда уже больше
Не вернуться сюда…Не зови их обратно –
Улетят безвозвратно,
Не оставив следа,
Корабли золотые,
Паруса голубые,
Молодые года…

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Классно, спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Тебе спасибо за отзыв, Оля. :smile: Фотка, действительно, angel'ская...

----------


## Ольвия

> Фотка, действительно, angel'ская...


А ты (Вы) на динозавра совсем не похож.........:smile::rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Так я ведь (*тревожно оглядываясь*) и не динозавр вовсе...
Только ты не говори никому!

----------


## Ольвия

> Только ты не говори никому!


Никому...:cool:.........:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Корабли золотые


Слов нет...  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Последним теплом нас дарил небосвод,
И мы наготы не стыдились,
Где зеркало неба и зеркало вод
Сходились – и не расходились…

От солнечной ласки немела спина,
И речка колени ласкала,
Держала за плечи меня тишина.
Держала – и не отпускала…

Тоска незнакома была до поры,
Улыбкою мы укрывались…
Любили на взлёт и смеялись навзрыд
Любили – и не отрывались…

Лишь только для нас эта сказка была,
Чтоб мы никогда не расстались.
Как белые лилии, наши тела
Сплетались – и не расплетались…

Последний день лета тихонько угас,
Ушёл, облаками гонимый…
Мы помним любовь, изменившую нас
Так просто – и необъяснимо.

----------


## Skadi

> От солнечной ласки немела спина,
> И речка колени ласкала,
> Держала за плечи меня тишина.
> Держала – и не отпускала…


Именно так всё и было :wink: :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дядя Вадя*,
Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Мы помним любовь, изменившую нас
> Так просто – и необъяснимо.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Спасибо!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо вам, дефчёнки!
Какие нафиг стихи, если б вас не было?.. :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Осень жёлтое платьице 
Рвёт без стыда,
Вечер сумрачный
Вязок, как масло.
Ниоткуда звезда
И звезда Никуда
Позвала –
Повела –
И погасла…

Нет на жёлтых конвертах листвы
Адресов,
Отправитель о них
Забывает…
Равнодушно и медленно
Стрелки часов
Лепестки
У минут
Обрывают…

Нет, уже не поможет никто –
Знаю сам –
Но попросим последнюю
Милость,
Чтоб берёза,
Ладони подняв к небесам,
Перед Богом
За нас помолилась…

Чтоб хватило
Хотя бы на час синевы…
Чтобы даль стала
Ясной такою…
Чтобы лето
Костром догоревшей листвы
На прощанье
Махнуло рукою.

Осень тоже уйдёт.
Не оставит следа
В этом мире бескрайнем,
Где нас нет…
Ниоткуда звезда
И звезда Никуда
Позовёт –
Поведёт –
И погаснет.

----------


## tamara rabe

Дядя Вадя! Действительно, динозавр... Как же вам удалось выжить?
Я недавно на форуме. Зачиталась Вашими стихами. Тонко, талантливо. Респект. :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Дядя Вадя! Действительно, динозавр... Как же вам удалось выжить?


Всё очень просто, Тома! Я днём сижу в холодильнике и вылезаю только на ночь... :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> Тонко, талантливо.


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

*Дядя Вадя*,
Уже больше часа не могу выбраться из темы, а уже ни много ни мало - 5 утра!!!
Скажите рецепт, как можно с лёгкостью выйти отсюда??? Что ни стих, то шедевр!!!
 Хотел бы по каждому отписаться, но тогда я только в семь утра лягу ... следующего дня)))
Браво!!!!
 Отдельное спасибо за хорошее настроение))) Чувство юмора просто на высоте!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Скажите рецепт, как можно с лёгкостью выйти отсюда???


Говорят, помогает, если нажмёшь кнопку "Выкл" на системном блоке компа... :smile:
Спасибо за высокую оценку...)))

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Осень жёлтое платьице 
> Рвёт без стыда,
> Вечер сумрачный
> Вязок, как масло.
> Ниоткуда звезда
> И звезда Никуда
> Позвала –
> Повела –
> И погасла…
> ...


Опять я тут. :Oj: ..с каким то чувством...:rolleyes:
Спасибо за это чувство. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Скажите рецепт, как можно с лёгкостью выйти отсюда??? Что ни стих, то шедевр!!!


Отсюда нет выхода!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, Валера, что за безысходность? :smile:
Выход всегда есть!...
Надо только тщательно его изыскать...kuku

----------


## Kliakca

> Отсюда нет выхода!


Для выхода музыканты дают взятку песней, а поэты рифмой!!!:biggrin:

Ой, пойду-ка я пойду,
Двери выхода найду.
Не найду, так пропишусь!!!
И на что нибудь сгожусь.:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Надо только тщательно его изыскать...


Зачем уходить оттуда,где душе спокойно и легко?

----------


## smychok

Дядь Вадя, а можно я тут кушеточку в уголочке поставлю???
 Сколько стоит койкоместо???

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Помнишь, как отвечала Сова из "Винни-Пуха"?
- Совершеддо безвозбезддо, то есть даром!

----------


## luudvig

> даром


Тада уж: "Дадоб",пардон,маэстро... :Oj:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Если уж совсем по оригиналу, то
"Соведшеддо безвозбезддо, то есть дадоб!" :smile:
Но я побоялся, что не так много осталось знатоков советских мультиков...

----------


## Ольвия

> Но я побоялся, что не так много осталось знатоков советских мультиков...


Как так??????:redface: Да тут многочисленный  фан-клуб  Винни и Пятака!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ольвия!
*Я начинаю прядать ушами и вздрагивать крупом*
А ты, случаем, не динозавриха?

----------


## Ольвия

> не динозавриха?


Так ласково меня еще никто не называл.....:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, ты ещё многого не знаешь в общении динозавров...)))
"Хвостатая моя..."
"Моя зубастая..."
Ах, много, много нежных слов знает влюблённый динозавр!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> тут многочисленный фан-клуб Винни и Пятака!!!!!


Оля... Ты навела меня на замечательную мысль... Пойду на кухню, готовить базу...
С тебя, как всегда, саундтрек... :Aga: 
*Дядя Вадя*, прошу прощения, это мы о старом... :Aga: 
 :br: ...

----------


## Black Lord

> Ниоткуда звезда и звезда Никуда


Вадим, просто замечательно! :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Андрей. :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> "Хвостатая моя..."
> "Моя зубастая..."


 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*,
Читала Ваши стихи несколько дней подряд... Не могла ничего написать от полноты чувств... Плакала я, плакала душа... Здесь жизнь, как она есть... Я потрясена!!!!! Спасибо Вам за Ваши стихи! Для меня они стали откровением! Буду счастлива прочитать ещё. Надеюсь, Вы разрешите распечатать их, чтобы перечитать разок-другой перед сном. А когда подрастёт мой сынишка, обязательно дам ему почить. Хотя, может, к тому времени Ваши стихи будут в учебниках литературы. Если пишу сбивчиво, прошу прощения. Больше нет слов... Возвращаюсь на первую страницу, чтобы перечитать... Потрясающе....  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> к тому времени Ваши стихи будут в учебниках литературы


Эх, была бы моя воля...

----------


## Kliakca

> Эх, была бы моя воля...


Положи веник в уголок и не смей поднимать руки на святое!!!:mad::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Читала Ваши стихи несколько дней подряд... Плакала я, плакала душа...


Лена!
Имейте в виду - вы погладили _то самое место_ в душе любого писаки...
Жизнь удалась!!!:biggrin:

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*,
Могу Вам сказать, что и Вы затронули _то самое место_ в душе люительницы поэзии  :flower:  Спасибо!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

У магазинного крыльца 
Три падших ангела стояли 
И дрожь пропитого лица 
Они в стакане растворяли 
У магазинного крыльца… 

Над ними музыка плыла. 
Гремела музыка печали, 
Они ее не замечали, 
И за спиной горбом торчали 
Рудиментарные крыла. 

Неоседающая муть 
Бесила, словно вой койота, 
И тело жаждало чего-то... 
Его так просто обмануть - 
Паденье - тоже вид полета… 

Сомкнуть забор из хилых плеч, 
От мира мерзкого укрыться, 
И как бы снова взмыть, 
И смыться, 
И у разбитого корытца 
Осколками на землю лечь… 

А я?.. 
Нет, я – совсем другой! 
От этих в корне отличаюсь! 
Одет красиво, не качаюсь, 
С приятной женщиной встречаюсь, 
И не алкаш, и не изгой… 

Но почему же надо мной 
Рыдает музыка не тише?.. 
Солдаты спят, контора пишет, 
И крылья – белые фетиши – 
Прижаты тяжестью земной?.. 

Как эти трое, я спешу 
Найти похожего кого-то, 
Урвать отпущенную квоту, 
Забить в косяк свою работу, 
И выкурить, как анашу… 

У магазинного крыльца 
Три падших ангела стояли 
И дрожь пропитого лица 
Они в стакане растворяли 
У магазинного крыльца…

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Вы меня не перестаете поражать!!!!!:redface: БРАВО и спасибо!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Тебе спасибо, Оля, за твой такой непосредственный восторг... :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Просто в вашем творчестве мне нравится все: от формы до образов.... Вы меня вдохновляете.... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> за твой такой непосредственный восторг...


Еще скажите детский......:biggrin:  Хотя,читая ваши стихи, я себя так и чувствую... :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Вы меня вдохновляете....


Не, ну, точно, жизнь удалась... :Oj:

----------


## LenZ

> Три падших ангела


Без комментариев!!!! Как всегда, в каждой строчке - жизнь. Спасибо!!!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Одет красиво, не качаюсь, 
> С приятной женщиной встречаюсь, 
> И не алкаш, и не изгой… 
> 
> Но почему же надо мной 
> Рыдает музыка не тише?..  
> И крылья – белые фетиши – 
> Прижаты тяжестью земной?..


Откликнулось  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Три падших ангела стояли


 :Ok:  :Pivo:  Ток с количеством, Дядь Вадь, поскромничали:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я ж не уточнял, сколько было таких групп по трое)))

----------


## smychok

> Я ж не уточнял, сколько было таких групп по трое)))


Действительно)))

----------


## Black Lord

:smile: а нужны ли они... слова?..........!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## luudvig

> Три падших ангела


Вадя,я говорил,шо ты гений?Так слушай суда, ты таки - гений! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

> Вадя,я говорил,шо ты гений?Так слушай суда, ты таки - гений!


+1

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Валера, зря ты это, про гениальность... Я отлично знаю, где разница между талантом и гениальностью. И чётко осознаю своё место в поэтической иерархии. :smile: Оно о-очень далеко от вершин.))) Может, в более узкой области "песенной поэзии" моё место чуть выше - из-за значительно меньшей кункуренции... Но и тут до гениальности Булата Окуджавы или Дмитрия Сухарева - как до луны на карачках... Так шо, Валера, тебе просто некогда по-серьёзному сравнить... :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> Но и тут до гениальности - как до луны на карачках...


Думай, Шо хочешь......:mad::biggrin::tongue:  А с Валерой я согласная....:rolleyes: :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

За окном луна
Светится.
Расскажи, как нам
Встретиться?
С тою, что нежней
Воздуха…
С тою, что нужней
Отдыха…Жаркая моя 
                    Аф
                    Ри
                    Ка…
                    Потянуть края
                    Шар-
                    Фи
                    Ка…
                    Перекрыть лимит
                    Тра
                    Фи
                    Ка…
                    Переделать вид
                    Гра
                    Фи
                    Ка…Ветер берега
Вылижет.
Леденеть в снегах?
Или же?..
Видишь, как внутри
Кровь кипит?
Распахни свои
Тропики…Жаркая моя 
                    Аф
                    Ри
                    Ка…
                    Потянуть края
                    Шар-
                    Фи
                    Ка…
                    Перекрыть лимит
                    Тра
                    Фи
                    Ка…
                    Переделать вид
                    Гра
                    Фи
                    Ка…Мало ли желать,
Много ли…
Чёрта поминать,
Бога ли…
Только не молчи!
Нравится?
Как судьба в печи
Плавится?..Жаркая моя 
                    Аф
                    Ри
                    Ка…
                    Потянуть края
                    Шар-
                    Фи
                    Ка…
                    Перекрыть лимит
                    Тра
                    Фи
                    Ка…
                    Переделать вид
                    Гра
                    Фи
                    Ка…

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Я просто.......:redface: :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Пойду подумаю о жизни....

----------


## Skadi

> Мало ли желать,
> Много ли…
> Чёрта поминать,
> Бога ли…


*Бога поминать - лучшее,
Чёрт потянет сам в худшее :wink:*

----------


## Ольвия

> Думай, Шо хочешь.....


*Дядя Вадя*,
 Прости за излишнюю эмоциональность...:frown: Не сдержалась... впредь буду скромнее.... :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не, Оль... Лучше оставайся такой же нескромной. :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Спасиб....:smile: Мне все это время было стыдно за себя..... :Oj:   Веду себя как ребенок.....:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Black Lord

> Жаркая моя


Необычно для меня, что радует! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Жаркая моя


Опять удивил... :br:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Мысленно присоединяюсь ко всем.  :Aga:  :Ok: 
Оставляю свой скромный букет благодарности. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj: 
Кое что с Вашего разрешения и без предупрежденя....забираю с собой.:smile:

----------


## barbarossa

СПАСИБО. А "три падших ангела"... Я прошу прощения за то, что кого-то могу обидеть, но я всегда думала, что такие люди свободнее и честнее нас. Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Malina sladkaja*,
для интересу, ссылочку бы какую-нибудь оставила на то место, в которое "забрала с собой", а? :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,
> для интересу, ссылочку бы какую-нибудь оставила на то место, в которое "забрала с собой", а? :smile:


Всё туда же , в группу "Перо Жар-птицы"
http://groups.germany.ru/367627
Тема: Собираем жемчужины.
Ваше согласие имела честь получить ранее. :Aga:  
Надумается поделиться Вашими прекрасными произведениями на других страницах, постатаюсь не забыть просить разрешения. :Oj: 
Один вопрос, Вас можно , как "Автор: Дядя Вадя" указывать? 
Иначе нужно внести исправления на ...(пожалуйста желаемые данные:rolleyes:) 

Спасибо. :flower: 

Кстати, мы будем очень рады , если у Вас найдётся времечко посетить наш уголок. :Oj: 

С уважением.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Всё правильно, *Malina sladkaja*, в сети я повсюду Дядя Вадя... :smile:
Уголок ваш посетил. Очень симпатичный такой уголок! )))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

-----------------------------------------
Вот только что...
Тёпленькое ещё. Мокрое,шевелится и дрожит.
-----------------------------------------

Буран завыл в груди.
Вода ушла в песок,
Когда ты – «Уходи!» –
Мне бросила в висок…

Я выжил, но о том –
Ни слова.
Никому.
Когда ударил гром.
И канул мир во тьму.

На горе.
На беду.
Среди застывших льдин
Бреду теперь в бреду
Один.
Один.
Один.

Пусть где-то далеко
Мне, Боже, помоги
Услышать, как легко
Звучат её шаги.

Узнать, что не одна
Спешит к исходу дня.
Поверить, что она
Счастливее меня…

Осыплются года.
И счастье, как фантом…
Мы вместе.
Навсегда.
Когда-нибудь.
Потом.

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Оля. Ты всегда первая. :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ты всегда первая.


Мне всегда везет... Такое впечатление, что слушаю самого автора, а не читаю потом.... (по-моему изъяснилась непонятно....:biggrin:)....
 И мне безумно приятно с Вами пообщаться..... :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Мне всегда везет...


Молодец, что так считаешь. :smile:
Это необходимое и достаточное условие, чтобы и в самом деле быть везучей и счастливой по жизни)))

----------


## Ольвия

> Молодец, что так считаешь.


Одно из моих правил - думай хорошо и будет тебе хорошо!  :Ok:  
Также стараюсь следит за своими словами... Как ни крути, слово имеет огромный потенциал... :Aga:

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*,
Забежала совсем на минутку, прочла "Африку" и "Когда ударил гром". Опять потрясена.... Слёзы на глазах. Ваши стихи прекрасны!  :flower:  Никогда не бываете одинаковым в стихах. Очень приятно читать Ваши стихи!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Привет, Лена Немного Грустная... :smile:
Спасибо за оценку. Постараюсь не разочаровывать)))

----------


## Black Lord

> Когда ударил гром


В десяточку и без осечек!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Дети мать свою судили.
Дети мать свою губили.
Дети мать по морде били
И смотрели - кто больней?
Мать была когда-то грязной.
Мать была когда-то грузной.
Мать была когда-то грозной.
А теперь - они над ней.
Ух ты ж, ёлки, ух, моталки!
- Было нас тебе не жалко!
Ты зачем ломала палки
Всё об наши о горбы?
Ты нас, видно, не любила.
По головке прямо била!
Мы теперь - смотри! - дебилы.
Мы теперь - смотри! - рабы...
Свет неверный,
Пол непрочный,
Заполошный крик полночный,
Перегарный дух чесночный...
Ах ты ж, мать твою размать!
Всё узнают.
Всё услышат.
И накурят.
И надышат.
И напомнят.
И напишут.
Как теперь глаза поднять?
Почему она молчала?
Почему она прощала?
Почему река журчала?
Почему луна плыла?
Просто высохли истоки.
Солнце село на востоке.
Просто дети все жестоки.
Просто мама умерла.

----------


## Ольвия

> Почему она молчала?
> Почему она прощала?
> Почему река журчала?
> Почему луна плыла?


:frown: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Дядя Вадя*,:mad::frown: :Tu:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

:Ha:

----------


## Kliakca

> Дети мать свою судили...


Жестоко...
Слов нет...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не всё пускать лирические слюни.
Бывают моменты истины...

----------


## Kliakca

> Бывают моменты истины...


Ещё никому не удалось познать, что такое истина…
А это признаки культуры современного быта и эгоизма.

----------


## PAN

> Бывают моменты истины...


 :br: ...

----------


## smychok

> Почему она молчала?


 ...
Даже и не знаю что сказать... Жёстко!!! В смысле жёстко вы нас!!! :Pivo:

----------


## LenZ

> Спасибо за оценку.


Это не оценка. Это просто, из глубины души....



> Постараюсь не разочаровывать)))


Даже не думайте, всё равно не получится разочаровать! :smile: Я большая поклонница Вашего творчества!  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Дети мать свою судили...


Не понимаю, что происходит... Всегда, когда читаю ваши стихи, хочется плакать. И слёзы сами собой наворачиваются. И что-то неладное творится с душой. И снова жизнь, как она есть. и в этом стихотворении. Жёстко, грустно, реалистично...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Стены отражают матово
Свет холодных белых ламп.
Не ищите виноватого.
Штамп.

Штамп за край бумажки вылезет.
Влажный след у головы.
Кто сегодня тело вывезет?
Вы.

Вы пустите руку, женщина.
Дайте, кто-нибудь, воды!
По стене косая трещина.
Дым.

Дымка утренняя, свежая.
В окна сыростью несёт.
Только я не здесь…
А где же я?
Всё.

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Вы меня убиваете..... :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Молилась ли ты на ночь, Ольвеола?

----------


## Ольвия

> Молилась ли ты на ночь, Ольвеола?


Не, не молится....:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Этюд простым карандашом


Мастер...

----------


## Black Lord

> Этюд простым карандашом


Очень остро заточен карандаш! :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Очень остро заточен карандаш!


Хм... А ведь, пожалуй, это оружие...Надо с ним поосторожнее...

----------


## luudvig

Вадик,привет.Вот под гитарку напелось "БЕЛАЯ МЕЧТА"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/664161/:biggrin:

----------


## LenZ

> Стены отражают матово
> Свет холодных белых ламп.


Рвёте душу на части....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Рвёте душу на части....


Лена, чем чаще душа рвётся на части, тем крепче она становится на разрыв...




> Вот под гитарку напелось "БЕЛАЯ МЕЧТА"


Хм... Валера, я, честно говоря, не услышал в этом свойственной тебе музыки... Такую ум-цу,ум-цу может сбацать кто угодно и на любой текст...:smile:

----------


## LenZ

> чем чаще душа рвётся на части, тем крепче она становится на разрыв...


А мне кажется, что чем чаще рвётся дуща, тем тоньше и чувствительнее она становится. :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Как долог путь, тяжёл и страшен,
И заводь даже не видна,
И наша горестная чаша
Ещё не выпита до дна,

Ещё не выплачены пени,
Открыты окна всем ветрам,
Ещё не выбиты ступени,
Нас направляющие в храм,

И станем мы мудрей и старше,
Когда увидим на беду,
Разбив осушенную чашу,
Чаш неиспитых череду...

Но даже, всё на свете зная,
Вдруг забываются слова,
Когда на юной флейте мая
Сыграет первая листва,

Когда разбудит ночью шорох
Листвяной,
Пьяной ворожбы,
Когда повиснут на заборах
Офонаревшие
Столбы.

----------


## LenZ

> Как долог путь, тяжёл и страшен,


И снова трогательно и проникновенно!

----------


## Skadi

> И наша горестная чаша
> Ещё не выпита до дна





> Ещё не выбиты ступени,
> Нас направляющие в храм





> Когда на юной флейте мая
> Сыграет первая листва


 :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> И снова трогательно и проникновенно!


Йа старалсо... :smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,
*Классно "динозаврите" :wink: Оч. понравились Ваши строки, выделенные мной выше :smile:*

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Понравилось... Спасибо!!!!!  Только я с моим настроением остановилась бы на середине........

----------


## smychok

> Ещё не выплачены пени,
> Открыты окна всем ветрам,
> Ещё не выбиты ступени,
> Нас направляющие в храм,


  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Только я с моим настроением остановилась бы на середине........


Оля! Нельзя останавливаться на середине! Всё надо доводить до кон

----------


## barbarossa

> Йа старалсо...


И совсем не даром старалсо... Спасибо  душе за душевный подвИг!

----------


## barbarossa

> чем чаще душа рвётся на части, тем крепче она становится на разрыв..


А и правда! Били - не добили, жгли - но не спалили... Помните?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Угу... А ещё
"Нам бы только день простоять, да ночь продержаться..."(с) 
:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я снова должен возвращаться.
С людьми знакомыми встречаться.
В колодцах полутёмных мчаться.
Стыдиться слёз,
Стыдиться слёз,
С рассудком здравым распрощаться
И, воскресая, в снах качаться,
И, умирая, просыпаться
ПодСтук 
КоЛёс,
ПодСтук 
КоЛёс...

Что было после? Что вначале?
Чем осуждающе качали?
Чьим подстаканником венчали
На верхней полке наших грёз?
Кто, безутешный, был утешен?
Кто грешным был, а стал безгрешен?
И кто коснулся губ черешен
ПодСтук 
КоЛёс,
ПодСтук 
КоЛёс?..

И невдомёк нам с верхних полок,
Как этот вечный миг недолог,
И вот уже откинут полог,
И ночь ушла, как ни таи,
И надо встать и разорваться,
Разрушить,
Разрубить,
Разъяться,
В твои неполные пятнадцать,
В пятнадцать полные мои...

А может, это только снится?
Километровой вереницей
Закрыли годы ту страницу,
Ручьи впадают в тихий плёс...
Но, видно, мне не излечиться.
И поезд мой все дальше мчится.
Болит затекшая ключица
ПодСтук 
КоЛёс,
ПодСтук 
КоЛёс.

----------


## Ольвия

> Под стук колёс


 :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, ты быстра, Оливия! Я ещё выложить не успел, а ты уже прочитала! :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ну, ты быстра, Оливия! Я ещё выложить не успел, а ты уже прочитала!


Просто я быстро читаю и караулю ВАс из-за угла....:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## igord

*Дядя Вадя*,

Апплодисменты!!!!!!!!!!!  ...плавно, незаметно и ненавязчиво переходящие в овации!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:   :br:

----------


## smychok

> Под стук колёс


 Что бы такого написать, что бы не повториться, не перейти к банальщине, но при этом выразить всё, что хочется????

----------


## Kliakca

> Что бы такого написать, что бы не повториться, не перейти к банальщине, но при этом выразить всё, что хочется????


Поддерживаю...

[IMG]http://*********ru/976133.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*igord*, ты уже забыл... Полагается так: "Бурные апплодисменты, все встают." :smile:

*Kliakca*, какой крутой подарок...
Но меня не перестаёт мучить вопрос - что налито в бокал, если бутылка запакована? :smile::smile::smile:




> Что бы такого написать, что бы не повториться, не перейти к банальщине, но при этом выразить всё, что хочется????


*smychok*, именно такое ты и написал...

----------


## Ольвия

> И надо встать и разорваться,
> Разрушить,
> Разрубить,
> Разъяться,
> *В твои неполные пятнадцать,
> В пятнадцать полные мои.*..


По поводу этих строчек возник вопрос.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> По поводу этих строчек возник вопрос.....


В связи с этим вопросом возник ответ.....
Ты полагаешь, мне никогда не было пятнадцать? :smile:
Писано было, естессно, позже... Но, чесслово - с натуры)))))

----------


## Ольвия

> Ты полагаешь, мне никогда не было пятнадцать?


Это во времена Серебряного Века????:smile: Спасибо за ответ............. :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Самое начало. Переход из бронзового в серебряный.

----------


## Ольвия

Я тоже помню те времена.............:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

> Самое начало. Переход из бронзового в серебряный.


Дорогой дядя Вадя! В серебряный мы попали из золотого...

----------


## Ольвия

> В серебряный мы попали из золотого...


Надо же... А что ж тогда я помню?????????:eek::biggrin:

----------


## LenZ

> Я снова должен возвращаться.
> С людьми знакомыми встречаться.


Жизненно-грустно... и как всегда - великолепно!!!!!  :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca, какой крутой подарок...
> Но меня не перестаёт мучить вопрос - что налито в бокал, если бутылка запакована?


Коньяк конечно.:rolleyes:
Забыла, как правильно говорят, но смысл там такой.
"Сколько не бери-два раза бегать."
Так вот из первой там и налито.:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Скажи, чему смеялась ты, 
                     Когда судьбу мою листала? 
                     Ты перепутала листы - 
                     Но мне и этого хватало 

                            В чужих мирах твой путь пролёг, 
                            Ты на чужих пирах блистала, 
                            Твой звёздный свет был так далёк... 
                            Но мне и этого хватало  

                                     Когда июль звенел, пьяня, 
                                     Кого ты за руку держала? 
                                     Ты улыбалась сквозь меня - 
                                     Но мне и этого хватало 

                                     Темнело, 
                                     Ветер сатанел, 
                                     И осень плакала устало, 
                                     Но колокольчик твой звенел... 
                                     И мне вполне того хватало! 

                             Какая разница - что будет, 
                             И сколько ждёт меня камней, 
                             И кто предаст, 
                             И кто осудит, 
                             Пока смеёшься ты во мне? 

                     Когда потери заболят, 
                     Когда-нибудь, 
                     Когда подкатит, 
                     Я вспомню смех 
                     Твой цвет 
                     Твой взгляд... 

                     и мне еще надолго хватит

----------


## Ольвия

> Какая разница - что будет, 
> И сколько ждёт меня камней, 
> И кто предаст, 
> И кто осудит, 
> Пока смеёшься ты во мне?


 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Браво! :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Скажи, чему смеялась ты, 
>                      Когда судьбу мою листала?


Как замечательно, что мы ещё застали динозавров Серебряного века!!!! Вы всегда повергаете меня в такое состояние, когда нет слов... и что-то происходит с душой...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Это, Лен, потому, что люди где-то в глубине души - по-прежнему...динозавры... :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Когда уходит дождь,
                                И высыхают лужи,
                       И голубых небес
                                Начищена блесна,
                       Хохочущий июнь
                                Обманет и закружит,
                       Но музыка грустна...
                                Но музыка грустна!

                       И в самый черный день
                                Разлуки и потери,
                       Когда костер любви
                                Умрет, сгорев дотла,
                       И улетят шары,
                                И ошибешься в вере,
                       Но музыка светла...
                                Но музыка светла!

			    Напрасно ждет в аду
					 Орфея Эвридика
			   Железный шаг судьбы
					 Все громче и страшней,
			   И вороны кричат
					 Бессмысленно и дико,
			   Но музыка слышней...
					 Но музыка слышней!

                       Ни день, ни час, ни миг
 			    У жизни не отсудишь,
                       Померкнет звездный свет,
                                И сердце замолчит,
                       Но не прервется нить,
                                И в мире жить ты будешь,
                       Где музыка твоя
                                По-прежнему звучит.

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 И я тут как тут.............:smile: :flower: 



> Ни день, ни час, ни миг
> У жизни не отсудишь,
> Померкнет звездный свет,
> И сердце замолчит,
> Но не прервется нить,
> И в мире жить ты будешь,
> Где музыка твоя
> По-прежнему звучит.


 :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А я уже скучаю, когда тебя долго нет, Оля! :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 А я ж есть всегда..... (особенно в твоей теме.... :Oj: ).....но стараюсь не мешать....:smile:

----------


## smychok

> и мне еще надолго хватит


Просто АБАЛДЕТЬ!!! :Pivo:

----------


## tamara rabe

"Но музыка слышна" 

Красиво!   :flower:

----------


## smychok

*Дядя Вадя*,



> Но музыка слышна


 Отличненько вошло!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Весь мир далек, как золото Маккены, 
                Застыли люди, словно манекены, 
                Моя судьба лежит в твоей горсти - 
                Пусти. 

                Давай опять в игру с тобой сыграем, 
                Чтоб эта свалка снова стала раем, 
                Я спячу, чтоб с ума тебя свести. 
                Пусти. 

                Крестом раскинешь руки на постели, 
                Я так хочу быть распятым на теле, 
                Чтоб умереть, воскреснуть и спасти - 
                Пусти. 

                За то, что я тебе сейчас так нужен, 
                За то, что никогда не стану мужем, 
                За боль и за безумие - прости... 
                Пусти. 

                                Ладони на 
                                Гру 
                                Ди. 
                                Гляди в глаза, 
                                Гля 
                                Ди. 
                                Метнется блеск 
                                Све 
                                Чи. 
                                Утонет крик 
                                В но 
                                Чи... 

                                Как тыщу лет 
                                На 
                                Зад, 
                                Путь проторит 
                                Сле 
                                За 
                                Уйдут века, 
                                Го 
                                Да, 
                                Тебя я 
                                Ни 
                                Ко 
                                Гда…

----------


## Дядя Вадя

-------------------------------------------
А вот так этот текст звучит с музыкой.
http://dump.ru/file/3900715
Автор музыки и исполнитель - Вадим Колегов
-------------------------------------------

----------


## smychok

> Я так хочу быть распятым на теле,


*Дядя Вадя*,
Дядь Вадь, осмелюсь спросить - это не описка??? Может так?  Я так хочу распятым  быть на теле...
???

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Текст довольно давний...
Вообще-то, *smychok*, сейчас бы я так, конечно, не написал... :smile:
В выложенной песне звучит "и снова я распят на этом теле..."
Звучание фразы "Я так хочу распятым быть на теле..." - тоже как-то не айс, хотя и явно лучше, чем в оригинале. А в оригинале я "игрался" ударениями. Звучит это так - "Я так хочу быть рАспятым на теле..."

----------


## tamara rabe

Я так и прочла. Вполне приемлемо. :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Ну просто  это единственное место, где я споткнулся))) В песне тоже на это обратил внимание - а вообще... очень интересно :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Та земля взыскует слова, но
Вечно спит и видит сны.
Словно в лёд она закована
До несбыточной весны.

Тут смешались новь и прошлое.
В небе серп луны – изгой…
Звонко плачут заполошные
Колокольцы под дугой…

Непристойно, непростительно
Вновь ошибки повторять
И опять искать Спасителя…
И вериги примерять…

Вечно ждать пинка от пристава.
Вечно врать и обещать.
Верить в сказку –
Зло и истово.
Снова верить…
И прощать…

Как лампада негасимая
За чредою зим и лет –
Благодать невыносимая.
Счастья беспробудный свет.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Застыл недвижно лес,
Звезда светилась,
А по щеке небес
Слеза катилась…

Под чёрной тучею
Берёза – свечкой,
Над горной кручею,
Над быстрой речкой…

Простынка прудика
К утру измята.
Грешны мы вроде как…
А только святы.

Уйдут печали прочь
Иль будут возле –
Нас разделила ночь
На «до» и «после»…

Пройдут как миг, века,
Туман растает,
Но наш секрет река
Не разболтает…

Легко и высоко
Летела птица.
Ну вот, уже восход.
Пора проститься.

----------


## luudvig

> Секрет


Суперно!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Валера)))

----------


## PAN

> Секрет


Как молоды мы............

Да..........

*Дядя Вадя*,
 :br: ...

----------


## Black Lord

> Секрет


Вадим, шикарный текст!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо за оценку, Андрей.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Где-то у меня в самом начале, на первых страницах, был выложен текст "В тихом дворе", потом Luudvig написал на него классную музычку, и вот только сейчас сделана более или менее нормальная запись этой песни... Пою сам, welcome послушать :smile:

http://dump.ru/file/4005274

----------------------------------------------------
Зябко поутру
На ветру
В городе пустом.
Осень загрустит,
Улетит
Сорванным листом.
Дождь проплачет след на стекле,
Станет небо ближе к земле

         В тихом дворе
         На заре
         В сентябре.

Облетят слова,
Как листва,
Разлетятся дни.
Но судьбе назло
Губ тепло
В сердце сохрани.
В час, когда ни зги не видать,
Лето будет помнить и ждать

         В тихом дворе
         На заре
         В сентябре.

Плох или хорош –
Ни на грош
Мир не изменить.
Но в тяжёлый час
Держит нас
Тоненькая нить…
Что-то нас опять позовёт
В дом, где наше счастье живёт –

         В тихом дворе
         На заре
         В сентябре.
----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Спасибо за каждое слово.....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Тебе спасибо, Оля. :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Где-то у меня в самом начале, на первых страницах, был выложен текст "В тихом дворе", потом Luudvig написал на него классную музычку, и вот только сейчас сделана более или менее нормальная запись этой песни... Пою сам, welcome послушать :smile:
> 
> http://dump.ru/file/4005274
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Зябко поутру
> На ветру
> В городе пустом.
> Осень загрустит,
> ...


Ребята, супер получилось! :Ok: 
Слова, музыка, исполнение....
слов нет...
Спасибо. :flower: 

...и с праздниками, прпходящими и наступающими!
Всего вам самого-самого!!!
[IMG]http://s18.******info/5a704c33c4491a18ed61f1eff5ce35ec.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Соскучилась я ужасно...))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Malina sladkaja*,
спасибо за оценку. Тебя тоже с Рождеством и Новым Годом, пусть Свет и Радость будут с тобой!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Соскучилась я ужасно...))))


Что тут поделаешь, Ольчик-колокольчик?
Могу утешить только виртуально... :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 А я ни на что и претендую... ПРосто написала, как есть.... Я не люблю, когда меня утешают, привыкла это делать сама...))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Женщине лучше не быть самодостаточной, Ольчик. Так она больше женщина.
А я вот люблю утешать. У меня это получается. :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*
Не хочу это обсуждать, ушла........

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Извини, если чем-то обидел.

----------


## Ольвия

*Дядя Вадя*,
 :smile:

----------


## tamara rabe

Luudvig, дядя Вадя! Какие же вы талантливые, ребята! Вдохновения в наступающем году и новых отличных песен и стихов. :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Тома, и тебе того же, только десятикратно! :smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом!Желаю вам творческого вдохновения и приятных эмоций! :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

И тебя, Ладушка-оладушка, тоже с Новым годом, наступающим Рождеством, и чтобы всё-всё!

----------


## aigul

*Дядя Вадя*, с наступившим тебя! Неиссякаемой тебе поэзии во всем! И любви и счастья!!!!!! И здоровья!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Айгюль! Тебя также с праздником, здоровья, счастья, тепла!

----------


## Ольвия

С Новым годом и Рождеством!!!!)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Взаимно, Оля!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Зимний мрак и стужа следом					
Воцарились в январе.
Заметает снегом, снегом
Куст рябины во дворе.

На тоску ли, на испуг ли
Страхи сгрудились в ночи.
Чуть потрескивают угли
В остывающей печи.

За окном уже светает.
Оплыла давно свеча.
Боже,
Как мне не хватает
Шепоточка у плеча…

Пощекочет шею волос,
И растают боль и грусть.
Дунет в ухо сонный голос –
«Ну подвинься… Я боюсь.»

И откуда только силы?
Повернуться не спеша
И губами шейки милой
Чуть коснуться, не дыша.

И не страшно…
И не тяжко…
Хоть на плаху,
Хоть на бой…
«Да не бойся ты, дурашка.
Скоро утро…
Я с тобой.»

----------


## luudvig

> Январская ночь


Эх и здороео!Вадик,тебя читаешь,как водичку из родника пьёшь.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

И всё-таки, Валера, "роднику" очень хотелось бы, чтобы его водичка не пропадала бы зазря... :smile:
Что-то давно ты песенок не делал на мои текстики... :smile:

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,погряз я в серых буднях борьбы за кусок хлеба,ибо нищ клиент.:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Понимаю, Валера... Нищ клиент ==> нищ музыкант ==> уныла Муза...

----------


## tamara rabe

Запросилось продолжение мысли:

Но не сломить талант и этим грузом!
И МУЗА, как любовница, всегда спешит к тому,
Кто и голодный близок сердцу и уму...   :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Эх и здороео!Вадик,тебя читаешь,как водичку из родника пьёшь.


 И ничуть не меньше!!!




> очень хотелось бы, чтобы его водичка не пропадала бы зазря...


 А можно??? Я как-то стеняюсь постоянно спросить... Есть у мну на примете пара Ваших текстиков...




> Понимаю, Валера... Нищ клиент ==> нищ музыкант ==> уныла Муза...


 Неоспоримая логика)))
__________________

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*smychok*,
Не "монна", а "нунно"! Я ведь тексты здесь выкладаю не для просто так... :smile:
А чтобы возможного композера вдохновить)))

----------


## smychok

Вообще судя Вашей логике - мне пора искать богатого клиента)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я уж не знаю, как там у вас, музыкантов... А у нас, бумагомарателей, вообще нет никакой связи между вдохновением и наличием или отсутствием богатых клиентов...

----------


## smychok

Ну просто когда в "ящике" лежит пара десятков невосстребованного материала, то когда приходит муза - я её ласково прошу не беспокоить)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*smychok*,
а "пара десятков невосстребованного материала" - это что, стихи? Я это спрашиваю, чтобы уточнить, э-э... Не являюсь ли я тем самым... э-э... клиентом?

----------


## luudvig

> когда приходит муза - я её ласково прошу не беспокоить)))


Та ладно,куда ты денисся?У нас ведь,если не напишем,ломка.:tongue:

----------


## aigul

*Дядя Вадя*,он и на мои не пишет.:frown:Наверное не цепляют:confused:

----------


## smychok

> это что, стихи? Я это спрашиваю, чтобы уточнить


 Песень)))



> Не являюсь ли я тем самым... э-э... клиентом?


В смысле??? Что-то я не понимаю с какой стороны вашего же звена вы находитесь)))

----------


## smychok

> Та ладно,куда ты денисся?У нас ведь,если не напишем,ломка


А пока без инструмента - как-то спокойно))) 
На днях решил сделать себе новогодне-рождественский подарок- гитара с пьезодатчиком... Вот там то и начнётся ломка))))

----------


## luudvig

> На днях решил сделать себе новогодне-рождественский подарок- гитара с пьезодатчиком... Вот там то и начнётся ломка))))


Не,начнётся кайффффффф! :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *Kliakca*,
обожаю коккер-спаниелей... :smile:

----------


## smychok

> Не,начнётся кайффффффф!


Я тоже так думаю, а то пальчики  уже забыли... За последние несколько лет играл или когда надо было, или когда на пару дней брал какую-нить не самой первой свежести, иногда с трудом называемую шестиструнной)))...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В этих снежно-белых рощах 
Там, где жизнь ясней и проще, 
В небе жаворонка росчерк 
Не измазать. 
Не стереть. 
На лесном на первоцвете, 
В призрачном июльском свете, 
На излёте 
На рассвете 
Я  хотел бы умереть. 

Свет белесый, свет печальный, 
Сполох утренний, начальный, 
Жаворонка крик прощальный 
Я  услышу, 
Неживой, 
Будет просто и красиво. 
Тихо и неторопливо. 
И заплачет тихо ива 
Над моею головой. 

Может, те, кто верят, - правы? 
Я  вмешаюсь в эти травы, 
С ветром я ворвусь в дубравы, 
Путь закончив свой земной, 
Сбросит тело саван ветхий, 
Распахнутся дверцы клетки, 
И сомкнут берёзы ветки 
Над тобою? 
Надо мной?.. 

Что прервется? 
Что начнется? 
Кто замрёт и кто очнётся? 
В речке облако качнется, 
В небе звёздочка сгорит, 
И над тихою сторонкой 
Будет яростно и звонко 
Биться песня жаворонка 
В сполох 
Утренней 
Зари.

----------


## luudvig

Пойду напьюсь.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не поможет, Валера.

----------


## luudvig

> Не поможет, Валера.


А в запой?

----------


## tamara rabe

Лучше это ЧУДО спой...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> А в запой?


Пробовал. Не помогает.
Помогает, если не попить, а попеть. Но не всё. 
"Ой, да ты, калинушка" - помогает.

----------


## tamara rabe

"В этих снежно-белых рощах"... Не хватает слов для комментария, Валера прав. Проникает прямо в душу и там живёт. Чувствовать способны  все, а выразить вот так могут только единицы.  :flower: 
Вы издаётесь? Где можно почитать Ваши стихи?

----------


## luudvig

Вот,сразу выплеснулось.В этих снежно-белых рощах  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/697685/

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*tamara rabe*,
Два года назал выпустил книжку стихов, но несерьёзным тиражом - просто, чтобы было, что друзьям дарить... Сейчас у меня самого остался единственный экземпляр :smile:
Если хотите почитать - милости прошу:
http://havin21.ru
:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Валера, ну это настолько черновой вариант, что даже тяжело мелодию услышать...
А, может, аранжируешь?..

----------


## luudvig

> может?


Да надо.

----------


## tamara rabe

Такое покоя не даст и не выплеснуться просто не могло...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

*luudvig*,



> Пойду напьюсь.


)))))))))))
*Дядя Вадя*,



> В этих снежно-белых рощах


Зачётно!!! 
Вашу зачётку))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Отобью чечётку
Весело и чётко
И отдам зачётку -
А поставь зачёт-ка!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Перебирая чётки дней
Судьбы, повязанной узлом,
Я понимаю всё ясней –
Мне повезло.
Мне повезло.

Жизнь не скупилась на подарки –
Дождей весенних детский всхлип,
Безумье ночи,
Шёпот жаркий
И запах лип.
И запах лип…

Звенело счастье рядом где-то,
Смеялись где-то рядом мы,
Хватало в летний полдень света
И зимней тьмы.
И зимней тьмы.

И ждал с улыбкой каждый день я,
Чтобы согреть,
Чтобы сберечь
Прощаний терпкие мгновенья
И новых встреч.
И новых встреч…

И сколько бы не била стужа
И жизнь не гнула на излом –
Секрет внутри, а не снаружи.
Мне повезло.
Мне повезло.

----------


## aigul

*Дядя Вадя*, спасибо! Читала, как всегда с большим удовольствием и думала , а мне ведь тоже повезло!  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Это замечательная мысль, Айгюль, "мне повезло", и как было бы здорово, если бы эта мысль почаще приходила в голову! :smile:

----------


## luudvig

Вадик,и повезло же нам читать тебя живьём!Ещё завидовать будут потомки. :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Перебирая чётки дней
> Судьбы, повязанной узлом,
> Я понимаю всё ясней –
> Мне повезло.
> Мне повезло.
> 
> Жизнь не скупилась на подарки –
> Дождей весенних детский всхлип,
> Безумье ночи,
> ...


 Здорово! :Ok:  Слов нет...:rolleyes:
Спасибо за... :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Вадик,и повезло же нам читать тебя живьём!Ещё завидовать будут потомки.


Вам-то, может, и повезло. :smile: А вот мне - не очень... Потому что некто Luudvig
 всего-то две песенки сделал на мои тексты! А ведь может, негодяй, может... :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Спасибо за...


Да не за что, калинка-малинка... :smile:

----------


## tamara rabe

И мне повезло! Есть только один минус - "ломка", как выразился Валера...
Когда имеешь дело с такой высокой планкой, на которой находятся Ваши стихи, руки опускаются - таким наивным лепетом кажутся собственные вирши...  :Oj:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Всё в мире относительно, Тома. Я знаю бездну авторов, рядом с произведениями которых мои стихи кажутся детским лепетом... :smile:

----------


## tamara rabe

"Каждый по-своему с ума сходит"...? :rolleyes:
Тогда буду надеяться, что это пройдёт...  :Aga: 
А пока читаю и перевариваю. Не больше одного, двух в день. Замечательное сочетание мысли, стиля, рифмы, мелодики...  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> А пока читаю и перевариваю. Не больше одного, двух в день.


Вот это, Тома, правильно. Уважаю. Нужно быть совершенно гениальным, как ас Пушкин или Высоцкий, чтобы твои стихи не набили оскомину... Иначе - набивают, и очень быстро...

----------


## tamara rabe

Дело, пожалуй не в оскомине... Её могут набить и ассы.  :wink: Хочется насладиться знакомством не наспех.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

К нам придёт утрами росными
Время юное, пугливое,
Перестроит мир по-своему,
Оборвёт календари.
Поиграем в зимы с вёснами,
Бесконечные, счастливые,
В ночи жаркие, бессонные,
В сполох утренней зари…

А когда уйдёт сияние
Звёзд, даривших нас без повода,
И придёт пора разлучная,
И наступит время слёз –
Поиграем в расстояния,
В расставания и проводы,
В бесприютность одиночества,
В полуночный стук колёс…

А потом метель усталости
Занесёт валун желания,
И останется двугривенный
От последнего рубля…
Поиграем в игры старости –
В умудрённость, понимание,
Выйдем на поклоны к зрителям
И шепнём –
«Финита ля…»

----------


## tamara rabe

Такая простая реальность сквозь такую талантливую призму...  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А похулиганить? :smile:
..................................

По переулочкам судьбы
Гуляли мы под ручку.
Я даже выучить сумел
Слова «пардон мсье».
И мне завидовал весь двор –
Где взял такую штучку?
А я загадочно молчал
И кушал монпансье. А ты не плачь, 
Мама,
Твой сын не безнадёжен
И пускай 
Сердце
Порвато на куски
Я проживу 
Всё же
И не пролью ни грамма
Пусть несёт 
Лодку
Безвылазной тоски…Красотка, я его найду,
Твоёго кавалера
И в тёмной арочке, в углу
Прижму его к ножу, ага?
Не знаю, как его зовут,
Серёжа ли, Валера
Но только я ему тогда
Тихонечко скажу - «Да ты не плачь, 
Дядя,
Не ты один сиротка,
Эти про- 
Блемы -
Они тебе на кой?»
И я шепну 
Кротко,
И он рванёт, не глядя,
Пусть живёт 
Долго,
Испуганный такой…Я кончу университет
И профессуру кончу,
Хотя они тут не при чём,
Но я не по злобе!
И всю науку я за год
Срубаю, словно пончик,
И ты на лекцию придёшь,
И я скажу тебе. Скажу. «Прощай, цыпа!»
Ах, нет,
«Гуд бай, миледи!»
И с кормы лодки
Ей помашу рукой
Вот так
Стою
В пледе
И туфельки со скрыпом,
Весь такой
Клёвый
И каменный такой…

Вот так,
Прощай, Зоя.
Так дальше быть не может
И пускай
В покер
Поставил я на всё
И проиграл! 
Что же? 
Бывает и такое
Так пускай
Лодку
Хоть к чёрту унесёт…

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Выше всех, от счастья 
Крича, 
У отца сижу 
На плечах.Эти дни, счастливые 
         Дни, 
         Где теперь они, 
         Где они?Ничего, что белый 
 Висок. 
 Он всегда силён 
 И высок.        В этой силе высшая 
         Стать - 
         Никому обузой 
         Не стать.Шелестя, опали 
 Года. 
 Больше никогда, 
 Никогда...        Пустоту сжимаю 
         В горсти. 
         Я не стал тобой - 
         Ты прости.Вытрет солнце слёзы 
 Дождя. 
 Не гасите свет, 
 Уходя.

----------


## Лев

> Выше всех, от счастья 
> Крича, 
> У отца сижу 
> На плечах.


Слишком взрослый слог у ребёнка, сидящего на плечах отца:rolleyes:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А почему вы думаете, Лев, что это говорит ребёнок? Первая строфа - это моё воспоминание, уже взрослого, о том, первом участии в праздничной демонстрации... Всё остальное - это уже сегодняшнее, с моим, уже не ребячьим, языком... :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Вторая, кстати, строфа как раз и выполняет эту задачу перехода к сегодняшнему дню.

----------


## Лев

> Вторая, кстати, строфа как раз и выполняет эту задачу перехода к сегодняшнему дню.


Вот к чему приводит поверхностное чтение - вдумался :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> Пустоту сжимаю 
>          В горсти. 
>          Я не стал тобой - 
>          Ты прости.  
>  Вытрет солнце слёзы 
>  Дождя. 
>  Не гасите свет, 
>  Уходя.


Постоял я над гробом отца 2 недели назад.И сказал ему прощаясь то же самое.Спасибо Вадя за стих!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Последнее четверостишие - на могиле моего отца. Это последнее, что я мог для него сделать...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Для чего всё опять и снова?
Ну скажите мне Бога ради,
Если все обещанья вёсен
Осень смоет, зима сотрёт…
Это время кошачьих оров.
Это время собачьих свадеб.
Это время наивной веры
В то, что март так легко наврёт…

Город, как пациент весенний,
Что поверил  в своё спасенье,
Пьёт взахлёб голубое небо,
Так нескладен и неклюж,
И травинки в районе спальном
Из-под снега торчат нахально,
И хрустят под ногами стёкла
Заглядевшихся в небо луж…

Вздрогнет старый парк, раздираем
Синевой и вороньим граем,
Мы опять про дела забудем
И оставим всё на потом,
И расхристанный дом на солнце
Будет щурить свои оконца
И, шершавые щёки грея,
Улыбаться беззубым ртом…

----------


## tamara rabe

Perfect! :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> А ты не плачь...


Реально похулиганил,братэла! :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Дык, Варела!
Ить детство моё прошло в местах не столь отдалённых... от Екатеринбурга. Нижний Тагил, где я родился, был город сильно пролетарский и шибко шпанистый... И отличаться от всех было опасно...

----------


## Skadi

> Нижний Тагил, где я родился


Как интересно! Город, занимающий первое место в Свердловской области, опережая даже Екатеринбург! :wink:
А какая там красота!..



> И отличаться от всех было опасно...


*У нас такое же было...хоть, и посёлок недалеко от Рязани...*

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Город, занимающий первое место в Свердловской области...


По какому виду спорта он занимает первое место,*Skadi*?



> А какая там красота!..


Э-э... А ты там была, *Skadi*? А если была, то где?

----------


## Skadi

*Дядя Вадя*,
Нет, я в ваших краях не была (в самом Свердловске только) - мечта так и осталась мечтой. 
Знаю, что там широко распространён водный спорт (сейчас и гребной слалом) и скалолазание (ну, надо думать) :wink:
А Вы не слыхали про Аркаим? :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Конечно, слыхал. Хотя сам там и не был, но мои друзья ездят туда постоянно.

----------


## Ольвия

Давно не бывала.....)))) :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Я тоже - где токо не был! В Свердловске не был,в Аркаиме не был! А как я не был в Питере - это что-то!

----------


## Skadi

> А как я не был в Питере - это что-то!


:biggrin:

*Привет, Людвиг! 
Красота северной природы - особенная! Ею нельзя не восторгаться.
А уж люди! Чем дальше от Москвы, тем...человечнее*

----------


## luudvig

*Skadi*,привет,меня всю жизнь тянуло в Сибирь.И щас тянет,прям ностальгия какая-то.Хотя не был ни разу...

----------


## Skadi

> меня всю жизнь тянуло в Сибирь


Мне тоже Сибирь нравится! Но попала только в Свердловск и ... Улан-Удэ. Ещё в Кяхте была - в 5 км от границы с Монголией.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*luudvig*,
 когда тянет на Колыму - это не к добру...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Давайте поплачем о самом хорошем, 
Давайте поплачем о самом забытом, 
Пока ещё путь наш недозапорошен, 
Отравлен бокал, но ещё не допит он. 

Давайте поднимемся вверх по теченью, 
Где мир неистрачен, несмят, неизведан, 
Где пахнет травой и июлем вечерним, 
Где друг не предал, и тобою не предан. 

Как хочется звуков забытой свирели! 
Как хочется – боже! – куда-то вернуться, 
И навзничь упасть в этой вечной купели, 
Уснуть – и уже никогда не проснуться… 

Часы отбивают ужасные даты, 
Но мы отвернёмся – не так ли? Не так ли? 
Сосуд, что бездонным казался когда-то, 
Пустеет по капле… 
По капле… 
По капле…

Сосуд опустел, но ещё не разбит он, 
Пока ещё сад не зарос, позаброшен, 
Давайте поплачем о самом забытом, 
Давайте поплачем о самом хорошем.

----------


## PAN

> Давайте


Спасибо... :br: 




> Часы отбивают ужасные даты, 
> Но мы отвернёмся – не так ли? Не так ли? 
> Сосуд, что бездонным казался когда-то, 
> Пустеет по капле… 
> По капле… 
> По капле…


Да...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Давным-давно
Предрешено
Кому всю жизнь
Таскать бревно.
Кому глядеть
В пустой стакан,
Кому гулять
По облакам.
*Вроде, ешь, как все,
Вроде, пьёшь, как все,
Только вечно
Ты на встречной
По-
Ло-
Се.
И не сдать назад
Не рвануть вперёд,
Если в глаз судьба
Без зама-
Ха
Бьёт...*
К успеху мир
Бежит толпой.
Под ногой хрустит –
Проспись и пой.
И всё, что пишут
Про любофф
Не стоит
Выбитых
Зубов.
*Ты и в рай войдёшь,
Ты и куш сорвёшь,
Если только до победы
До-
Жи-
Вёшь.
Ты у нас герой,
Хоть карман с дырой.
Улыбайся лучезарней
Перед ка-
Ме-
Рой.*
А, может,
Этой жизни нить
Ещё не поздно изменить?
И пролететь
Хотя б на миг
По бездорожью
Напрямик?
*Будет тьмы сполна,
Будет свет в окне,
Если Бог и сатана
Обнялись
Во
Мне.
За порог шагнуть
Оборвать послед.
Может, поздно,
Может, рано –
Я найду 
Свой
Свет.*

----------


## Ольвия

:flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## yozhik67

> Если Бог и сатана
> Обнялись
> Во
> Мне.


Быть совсем неинтересно
Только ангелом иль бесом –
Бог не зря, во всех кто жил,
Серу с ладаном вложил. :Pivo:

----------


## Ладушка

> Где пахнет травой и июлем вечерним,
> Где друг не предал, и тобою не предан.


 :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Но прежде, чем ночной зефир 
            Заполнит бодрый дух клозета, 
            И сматерятся близко где-то, 
            И разольёт сосед кефир, 
            Давайте будем помечтать 
            В притонах греха и порока, 
            Что Он приидет, сын пророка, 
            И снизольётся благодать. 
            Он гордо встанет, весь такой, 
            И соберёт бататы с грядок, 
            И Наведёт в Стране Порядок 
            Он недреманною рукой. 
            Да! Он готов давно весьма, 
            И нарастил мускулатуры, 
            И фирменный орлин прищурый 
            Натренирован у трюма. 
            И каждый станет силой с рать, 
            И – слух не зря идёт в народе! – 
            Что шибко умных всех посодют, 
            А остальным дадут пожрать.   
            И мы удвоим ВВП!
            А, может, дажи и утроим!
            Сотрём всё нахрен и отстроим,
            Причём, не встамши с канапе! 
            И каждый сможет полетать! 
            И сбыча мечт осуществится! 
            И сладкой патокою пицца 
            Наотмашь будет полита.

----------


## luudvig

> Давайте будем помечтать!


Ну,Вадя,ну,врезал!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Давно это было, Валерыч... Когда Ходорковского взяли...
А ты, нехороший человек, больше не пишешь музыков, что ли?

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,я хороший.Надо денежку делать,раз делается.Работаю.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А-а, ну, это - святое:smile:
Делай, раз делается.

----------


## PAN

> Давно это было,


Актуальности не теряет...:biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Что-то подсказывает мне, *PAN*, что это не потеряет у нас актуальности никогда...

----------


## PAN

> это не потеряет у нас актуальности никогда...


Перечитал и понял, какое знакомое настроение за этими твоими строками...

По крайней мере так сложилось для меня...

http://az.lib.ru/i/ilfpetrov/text_0060.shtml

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Да, *PAN*, настроение именно это...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Давайте будем помечтать


Понравилось  :Aga:  Невольно вспомнила стихотворение своего друга, в частности, строчку оттуда "...я был должен солдатом стать..." - это не было опечаткой или ошибкой, наоборот, друг именно так и написал, как хотел, именно в той "неправильной" последовательности глаголов, которая воспринялась совершенно нормально :smile: "Давайте будем помечтать..." - супер!  :flower:

----------


## goluba

Дядя Вадя, я впервые у вас в гостях в теме,и несмотря на то что я дилетант , примите мое самое искреннее восхищение...зачиталась надолго.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *goluba* :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Тебя любить издалека…
Любовь легка. 

И не искать случайных встреч, 
Касаний плеч. 

И не попасть в волшебный круг 
Горячих рук. 

И не припасть, как к образам, 
К твоим глазам. 

И не обнять, и не узнать, 
Не застонать. 

И не взлететь, и не сгореть, 
Не умереть.   

И тихо не уйти на дно,
Сплетясь в одно. 

Боясь хоть пальцем шевельнуть, 
Твой сон спугнуть. 

Держа, как бабочку рукой, 
Ночной покой. 

С железным скрипом в «никогда» 
Уйдут года. 

И рядом навсегда с тобой 
Другой, другой… 

Пусть будет он к исходу дня 
Нежней меня. 

Пускай звезда уйдёт в зенит 
И вас хранит. 

Тебя любить издалека – 
Любовь легка.

----------


## goluba

Это сильно....очень цепляет..
и есть в стихах какая то музыка...но не обычная....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Дык, голуба... )))
Я ить не стихи. Я как бы песни пишу...:smile:
Жаль вот только, музыканты не часто на них откликаются...:smile:

----------


## goluba

))))А может просто хорошие музыканты просто не знают где искать хорошие тексты)))
надо им просто подсказать.
Ведь хороших композиторов тоже трудно найти))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Голубица моя сизокрылая! :smile:
Если у вас есть знакомый композитор - дайте ему ссылочку на правильные стихи... Глядишь, может, чего-то путное у нас народится...

----------


## goluba

)))))))А почему вы думаете шо я это уже не сделала?)))))))))

----------


## goluba

А почему вы думаете, шо я это уже не сделала?))))))))))))
Я ж не зря"летаю" "голубицей" по сети и по темам....))))))))а по капельке, по зернышку собираю ценое и стоящее и  ношу в клювике хорошему человеку)))
Я скажу честно-я только показываю ему то, что меня зацепило и показалось интересным.А дальше процесс уже идет без меня, если..композитора тоже цепляет, то получается результат.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я узнал тебя! Ты не goluba, ты angela! :smile:
Ну где же они, эти композиторы?..

"...Они лежат и бредят - 
Ну что же он не едет?
Ну что же он не едет, 
Доктор Айболит?.."

----------


## goluba

))))) если честно, то...ангелом работать очень трудно-ответственность слишком большая..
А что касается композитора, то...теперь будем ждать))))))))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Как это просто получается
И повторяется в веках...
Моя невестка улыбается
С новорождённым на руках.

Её улыбка незабвенная
Джоконды свет в себе таит.
Сосёт и чмокает вселенная,
Которой только предстоит.

----------


## goluba

Дядя Вадя-с внуком вас!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Голуба)))

----------


## luudvig

Деда Вадя,поздравляю!!!Завидую!!! Мир твоему дому!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1195471.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ух ты... ЗдОрово...
Спасибо, Валера.:smile:
Я, кстати, теперь отзываюсь не только на "дядя Вадя", но и на "деда Вадя"...

----------


## PAN

*Деда Вадя*,
 поздравляю... :br:  :br:  :br: 
Внуку - счастья...
Его родителям - терпения...
Дедушкам и бабушкам - здоровья... :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> А у меня внук родился!!!





> теперь отзываюсь не только на "дядя Вадя", но и на "деда Вадя"...


*У Дяди Вади внук родился!
Он в Деда Вадю превратился!:biggrin:
Достойно превращенье в деда,
Зарифмовав ещё при этом!
Теперь не нужно Музу ждать,
Чтоб колыбельную создать.
На внука только посмотри – 
Душа поёт её внутри!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! ЭТО ЗДОРОВО!!!! ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1181149m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, *PAN*, спасибо, *Валерьевна*! :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Продолжиться в годах,
Потом - в веках.
Стать пра-прадедом Вадей Вам желаем.
Пра-правнуков побольше Вам,
Мы искренне Вас поздравляем.

P.S   Когда меня назовут бабушка Гала, счастливей меня тоже не будет человека на свете.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Придёт и на твою улицу праздник, будущая бабушка Гала!

----------


## steve.dog

*Дядя Вадя*,
 Я правильно понял, можно эти тексты использовать? Если "да", то я пожалуй воспользуюсь случаем, кое что из выложенного мне очень даже...  :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*steve.dog*, если использовать для создания песен - то да, именно для этого я тексты сюда и выкладываю... Только хотелось бы результаты потом как-то увидеть :smile:

----------


## PAN

*steve.dog*,
 Женя... Ты аватарку смени, а то в бороде и циганистой рубахе не вызываешь должного доверия у поэтов...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Как это просто получается
> И повторяется в веках...
> Моя невестка улыбается
> С новорождённым на руках.
> 
> Её улыбка незабвенная
> Джоконды свет в себе таит.
> Сосёт и чмокает вселенная,
> Которой только предстоит.


Очень Щаслив Де-дя Вадя!:biggrin:
Прям расцвёл, на внука глядя. :Vah:  :Oj: 
Видно он доселе не был
Ближе к звёздам, ближе к небу!:rolleyes:

Внуку сладкому... и Де-де
Самых светлых благ на свете! :Ok: 
Добрых помыслов  свершенья! :Aga: 

Де-дя, с внуковым РОЖДЕНЬЕМ!!! :flower:

----------


## steve.dog

> если использовать для создания песен - то да


Именно! Результат конечно же покажу.  :Pivo:

----------


## steve.dog

> А как тебе "Стоша-*****зад"? Я имею в виду "Сто шагов назад" ВИАгры...


- И стали они жить-поживать, и добра наживать... 
-Пап, а че они его жуют то всё время??? :redface:
-Кого жуют?.. :eek:
-Ну, Добрана то этого?.. :frown:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*steve.dog*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Спасибо тебе :smile:

----------


## steve.dog

Ууу...... Пропали все ссылки... И личка непрочитанная... Обидно.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не понял... Женя, шо тут такое творится? Куда делась вся наша переписка?

----------


## PAN

:frown:...

----------


## steve.dog

> Куда делась вся наша переписка?


Будем восстанавливать всё, что в наших силах! :wink:
*Осень (steve.dog&Дядя Вадя(Production))*

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Будем восстанавливать всё, что в наших силах!


...Мы пойдём мимо - и дальше!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

_Это ничего, 
Мама.
Хватит обо мне
Плакать.
Среди бед найду
Место
Для ещё одной.
Сыграна давно
Драма.
На земле лежит
Слякоть.
Но ещё горят
Звёзды
В небе надо мной…_Не было неба.
Осень остыла.
Падали звёзды,
Тьму обнажив.
Счастье подкралось
Исподволь, с тыла.
В горло вцепилось,
Разоружив.

Мне бы не верить
Этому вздору…
Только не спросишь.
В глаз, а не в бровь
Бьёт без замаха.
Бьёт без разбора
Сильно и точно
Сука-любовь.

Это же ясно –
Тормоз на красный!
Рим и Мальдивы
Вынь да положь.
Это же ясно –
Просто опасно
Неразличимы
Правда и ложь…

Боже, как больно.
Но, может статься,
Просто случайно
Щёлкнула клеть?
Не расслабляться.
Не поддаваться.
Перетоптаться.
Переболеть…

_Это ничего, 
Мама.
Хватит обо мне
Плакать.
Среди бед найду
Место
Для ещё одной.
Сыграна давно
Драма.
На земле лежит
Слякоть.
Но ещё горят
Звёзды
В небе надо мной…_

----------


## steve.dog

Песенная версия "Мамы" существует уже?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Нет, Женя, это свежий текст, ещё никто не пробовал.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Эти вечные смотрины – 
Сентябрины,  октябрины, 
Беды мелкие отрину, 
Позабуду все слова, 
И приду сюда, ко входу
В эту жёлтую свободу,
В листьев золотую воду,
Долгождан и долгозван. 
В эти тихие палаты
Вход без пропуска и платы. 
Я войду осенним утром
И останусь до конца. 
Деревца сторожевые
Тихо шепчут, как живые, 
И качают головою
Над могилою отца.
Осень золотом укрыла
Всё, что не было и было, 
Тонкой наледью застыла
Память юных, буйных дней, 
Все ничтожные победы, 
Все великие беседы, 
Все потери и находки –
Чем далече, 
Тем видней. 
Скоро или же не скоро
Я услышу этот шорох, 
Только вот не под ногами…
Только вот над головой.
И придет мой сын, несносен, 
В эту медленную осень, 
В эту призрачную просинь
Молча поболтать со мной. 
Он узнает, он услышит,
Как земля тихонько дышит,
Как далёкий жаворонок
О любви поёт, звеня,
Всё, что я сказать старался…
Только так и не собрался.
И теперь мои деревья
Это скажут за меня.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А вот так это звучит на музыку Андрея Зотеева. Спел я сам.
http://dump.ru/file/4629340

----------


## Лев

> В эти тихие палаты
> Вход без пропуска и платы.


Отлично! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Старался дык.

----------


## goluba

Это красиво и очень музыкально. Хорошая песня!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо,*goluba*,
 жаль, что композитор не услышит твою оценку... Он погиб в 2001-ом.

----------


## goluba

Действительно жаль(((((( соболезную!  жаль что так нелепо уходят талантливые люди

----------


## Black Lord

> Он погиб в 2001-ом.


 :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Течёт река, прекрасная река, 
Издалека таинственно пророчит: 
Жизнь коротка, друзья, жизнь коротка… 
Жизнь коротка, но смерть ещё короче.

И то, что воздвигалось на века, 
Не доживёт и до исхода ночи. 
Жизнь коротка, безумно коротка, 
Но память у людей ещё короче. 

Своей подруге скажешь ты – пока! 
Не думая, случайно, между прочим… 
Жизнь коротка, мой друг, жизнь коротка… 
Но, боже мой, любовь ещё короче! 

Когда судьба отпустит с поводка 
Закружит, заворожит, заморочит… 
Жизнь коротка, ах, чёрт, как коротка! 
Но ничего, чем счастье, нет короче. 

И нас ведёт незримая рука 
До лунного обрыва ночью звёздной. 
Жизнь коротка, mein hertz, жизнь коротка… 
Мы понимаем это слишком поздно.

----------


## PAN

> Течёт река...


Сильно...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

На этот текст есть даже музыка, РАN. Но качество записи там настолько хреновое, что стыдно выкладывать...

----------


## PAN

> качество записи там настолько


Может кому из наших направить на перезапись???

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Течёт река, прекрасная река, 
> Издалека таинственно пророчит: 
> Жизнь коротка, друзья, жизнь коротка… 
> Жизнь коротка, но смерть ещё короче.
> 
> И то, что воздвигалось на века, 
> Не доживёт и до исхода ночи. 
> Жизнь коротка, безумно коротка, 
> Но память у людей ещё короче. 
> ...


Не хочется выделять что-то... поэтому цитирую целиком.
Здорово!!! :Ok: 
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Может кому из наших направить на пезапись???


На перезапись, имеешь в виду? А кто это "наши", которые могут перезаписать?

----------


## PAN

> А кто это "наши",


Кинь мне в личку... Отслушаю - подумаю кому конкретно по стилю и по душе...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Задумчиво вонзая
Мне в горло два клыка, 
На небо наползает 
Вселенская тоска 

Осадки выпадают, 
И ночью, при свечах, 
Так жалобно рыдают 
Нитраты в овощах 

И вождь слезою капнет, 
И рухнет со стены, 
И пёс печально цапнет 
За грустные штаны 

И, подбочась картинно, 
Над мной, упавшим в грязь, 
Какая-то скотина 
Хихикает, смеясь 

Он дом имеет частный 
С красавицей-женой, 
А я такой несчастный, 
Сопливый и больной 

И, залетевшей птицей, 
Уже в который раз 
Печально буду биться 
О грустный унитаз.

----------


## PAN

> Тоска


Мляяяяяяяяяя....... (от меня вы такое услышите нечасто...)
*Дядя Вадя*,
 Спасибо...  :br: 
Зацепило - не то слово. Наверное просто  во время и в тему...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Бывает, *PAN*.:smile:
Порой как громом поразит самый непритязательный текст. А просто пришёлся во время и в тему...

----------


## Олеч

"*Течёт река...* " и *"Тоска"* такие разные....но такие глубокие...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А что такого глубокого в "Тоске", Олеч? :smile:

----------


## Олеч

> А что такого глубокого в "Тоске", Олеч? :smile:


Я конечно не большой спец в стихах.Но стих"Тоска"  мне  понравился.В нём всё чётко и ясно......про жизнь обычного человека....сказано простыми словами......Может я не совсем правильно высказалась, но это был порыв  от сердца.:confused:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Олеч.

----------


## steve.dog

> Может кому из наших направить на перезапись???


Валерка хочет.  :Ha:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Который Валерка? Luudvig? А чо молчит?

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Косой прищур календаря
Подальше отодвину.
Напрасных трат,
Пустых обид
Отброшу тяжкий груз.
Бутылка, начатая мной,
Полна наполовину.
Сосуд печалей и разлук
Наполовину пуст.

Как нас тревожил суд людской –
Сплошные смех и слёзы!
В руке рука,
Ты шла со мной,
Не поднимая глаз.
А на пригорке, на ветру
Светлейшая берёза
Своей зелёною фатой
Скрывала грешных нас.

Был мир нетронутым пока
И полон сладким ядом.
Я забывал, куда иду
По десять раз на дню,
И замирали облака,
Когда мы были рядом,
И пряный запах этих дней
Я до сих пор храню.

Огонь далёкий маяка –
Но где же он?
Но где же?
Звезда, зовущая во мгле –
Свети, молю,
Свети!
Пока ещё моя рука
Штурвал надёжно держит,
И каравелла нас несёт
По млечному пути.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Косой прищур календаря
> Подальше отодвину.
> Напрасных трат,
> Пустых обид
> Отброшу тяжкий груз.
> Бутылка, начатая мной,
> Полна наполовину.
> Сосуд печалей и разлук
> Наполовину пуст.
> ...


Здорово! :Aga: 

Коктейль из чувств любви, веры, и оптимизма!
Так держать капитан! :Ok: 

Удачи :Pivo:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Слушаюсь, товарищ старший генерал! :smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> товарищ старший генерал!


Везёт Мaline, крутое звание! :Vah: 
я тож хучу:biggrin:
Спасибо за стихи, всегда читаю с большим удовольствием!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Бум стараться, местный Валерьевна!:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Всё в жизни только раз.
И звонкие закаты,
И луговых цветов
Немыслимый окрас,
И вкусный снежный хруст,
И майских гроз раскаты –
Один-единый раз.
Один-единый раз.

Я так мечтал взлететь…
А позади осталось
Тепло отцовских рук
И мамины глаза,
Но полагалось петь,
Смеяться полагалось
И не глядеть назад.
И не глядеть назад.

Я всё пойму, когда
Уйдёт заря, пуглива, 
Когда уже виски
Пургою замело,
И мне рукою сын
Махнёт нетерпеливо
И встанет на крыло.
И встанет на крыло.

Я прилечу сюда,
Как прилетают птицы,
Чтобы ещё застать.
Чтобы ещё успеть.
И будет течь вода
И колесо крутиться
И мама тихо петь.
И мама тихо петь.

----------


## Skadi

> Всё в жизни только раз


Увы... :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не "Увы!", а "Ура!", *Skadi*! :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Не "Увы!", а "Ура!"


Как-то печально кричать "ура" одному лишь разу, *Дядя Вадя*.
Наслаждение жизнью всегда с примесью горчинки, что это только раз...потому и "увы".
Хотя, в процессе жизни сколько раз мы кричим "Ура!" с превеликим удовольствием!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Это бесконечный спор пессимиста и оптимиста - бутылка наполовину пуста или наполовину полна? :smile:


> Наслаждение жизнью всегда с примесью горчинки, что это только раз...


 Потому и "ура")))

----------


## Skadi

> бутылка наполовину пуста или наполовину полна?


К какому варианту мнения относите себя Вы? :wink:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я - хронический оптимист :smile:

----------


## tamara rabe

Всё в жизни только раз...  

Ах, как же красиво это должно петься...  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> х, как же красиво это должно петься...


Действительно...
Буду с нетерпением ждать...

----------


## Skadi

> Я - хронический оптимист


А я - неизлечимый романтик :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Кровь остыла. 
Жизнь постыла. 
Дочь простыла. 
И застыла, 
Подо льдом совсем застыла 
Прежде буйная река. 
Что за вещи на мне были? 
Что за женщины любили?
Что за трещины наплыли 
Где-то после сорока? 

Что нам блещет? 
Что нас тащит? 
Голос вещий? 
Снег летящий? 
И манит куда-то в чащу 
Эта тонкая рука... 
Все страшнее открываться, 
Все сложнее оставаться, 
Все больнее отрываться 
Где-то после сорока... 

Отзвенело. 
Отсмеялось. 
Отболело. 
Отбоялось. 
Только что же там осталось, 
На руках у игрока? 
Карты сброшены. 
В осадке – 
Эти странные посадки, 
Эти высохшие грядки 
Где-то после сорока. 

Но ещё не кончен вечер, 
Ветер есть и дно без течи, 
Но ещё дрожит под свечи 
Недопетая строка, 
Может, вывезет хромая? 
Может, лед река сломает? 
Может, брызнут слезы мая 
Где-то после сорока?..

----------


## Валерьевна

Дядя Вадя, только Вас вспоминала, долго жить будите! :Aga: 
Спасибо, за новое, и всё-таки оптимистичное, (для засорокалетних особенно) стихотворение. Как всегда – ЗДОРОВО! :flower:  :Ok: 
А вспомнила Вас, по поводу, вот какому. 
Думаю, наверное, Деда Вадя будет внуку стихи писать, ну что-то типа «Вредных советов» или «Безвредных», толковые, мудрые и с юмором, как Вы умеете. 
И тут же вопрос: «А как внука-то назвали?»:redface:
А за ним сразу такая мелко-меркантильная мысль – поделиться своими детскими стихами (а то и песенками) Дядя Вадя?  :Oj: 
На второй вопрос ответила сама – конечно «Да!», а вот на первый – жду ответа….:wink:
Удачи!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Хорошо, *Валерьевна*, следующее выложу что-нибудь "детское" :smile:
Правда, у меня таких совсем мало... Я же не Чуковский)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

...А внука назвали Артёмом)))

----------


## barbarossa

> Как-то печально кричать "ура" одному лишь разу, *Дядя Вадя*.
> Наслаждение жизнью всегда с примесью горчинки, что это только раз...потому и "увы".
> Хотя, в процессе жизни сколько раз мы кричим "Ура!" с превеликим удовольствием!




*Не я, а Тютчев...*
О милых спутниках, которые сей свет
Своим дыханием для нас животворили
Не говорят с тоской:"Их нет",
Но с благодарностию:"Были"...

Мне кажется, что так и каждому ЕДИНСТВЕННОМУ РАЗУ

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В точку, *barbarossa*... :smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Я и раньше не боялся
Темноты и скрипа шкафа.
«Ты за главного остался», – 
Уходя, сказал мне папа.

Я играть умею гамму!
Мне в подвале свет не нужен!
Удивлю я папу с мамой –
Приготовлю я им ужин.

Здесь не может быть ошибок!
Для ухи вода согрета.
Из аквариума рыбок
Я пожертвую на это.

Только луку мне не надо.
Он, варёный, –  нехороший. 
Лучше, вместо маринада
Из горшка цветочек брошу.

На второе будут рожки.
Масло брызжет на обои.
Убежала с воем кошка – 
Значит, с мясом перебои.

Вниз упал сервиз баварский…
Ничего, подальше спрячу.
Но зато компотик царский
Я сегодня замастрячу!

Сухофруктики поставлю, – 
Жаль, что нет кастрюли с бочку!
А для мамы я добавлю
Маринованных грибочков.

Эх, друзья мои не видят,
Как кипит компот красиво!
Чтобы папу не обидеть,
Я сюда добавлю пива…

Папа скажет: «я не верю»…
То-то щас восторгу будет!
Вот уже шаги за дверью…
Победителей не судят?...

----------


## Валерьевна

*Дядя Вадя, Класс!!!*  :Ok:  :Aga: 
*Улыбнулось!!!* :biggrin:
Я то же в детстве не любила лук варёный, да и сейчас…
<<>>
_Победителей не судят!
И попробуют пусть только,
Родоки меня отлупят,
Даже если и не больно.
Завтрак будут делать сами.
У меня забот хватает,
Вот займусь сейчас словами,
Зарифмую, пусть 
«ломают»
голову в недоуменье:
«И в кого такой он  гений?»_kuku:tongue:
Привет внуку! :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

На кончике пера была весна,
А на бумагу соскользнула осень… 
Мерцающая листьев бахрома, 
Печальный вздох тяжёлых мокрых сосен… 

Оборотилась осенью весна,
Вот так и жизнь со мной играет в прятки, 
И за загадкой следуют загадки – 
Как  будто это пища для ума. 

Играет жизнь безжалостно со мной, 
Одалживая радостью так скупо, 
И то, что так естественно весной, 
По осени бессмысленно и глупо… 

А я опять надеждою живу, 
Что осень вдруг весною обернётся, 
И разольётся светом, и ворвётся, 
И эта вера держит на плаву. 

Я ручку вновь в чернила окуну, 
Быть может, это глупая ошибка - 
Я всё ещё хочу найти весну 
Там, где лишь осени прощальная улыбка.

----------


## PAN

> И то, что так естественно весной, 
> По осени бессмысленно и


 :Ok: ...
 :br: ...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Доживу ли? 
Устою ли? 
Но ещё молю, налей,
Этих медленных июлей,
Этих липовых аллей,

Это их безумный запах
Память мнёт в нежнейших лапах,
Заставляя небыль вспомнить,
Заставляя быль забыть,
Заставляя усомниться –
Это правда?
Или снится?
Это прежняя страница
Или только будет быть?

Это что за наважденье,
Это что наслажденье,
Птиц круженье,
Рыб скольженье,
Плюхнуться лицом в траву
У пахучего у стога
И заплакать для итога
От щенячьего восторга –
Я живу!
Живу!
Живу!

Боже, до чего же труден
Путь назад, в трясину буден…
Этот серый липкий студень
Будит смертную тоску!
И всего важней, поверьте,
В этой вязкой круговерти
Отобрать у сытой смерти
Хоть ещё одну
Строку.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А вот так это звучит в виде песни.
http://havin21.ru/Songs/LiveEnough.mp3

----------


## Ладушка

*Дядя Вадя*,
"Доживу ли?"
 Красивая песня.  :flower:  Голос  такой приятный, нежный. :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

*Лада*, есть "самопал". А эта песня - "самопел".

----------


## Ладушка

> "самопел"


Аранжировано и спето профессионально.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

А как же ж?
Профессиональный программистский самопел.

----------


## Ладушка

Программистер-музыкантор :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Полустёрты лица.
Полусмяты нервы.
Будет счастье биться
Полупьяной стервой.

В этом сне забытом
Нет ни дня, ни ночи.
За окном разбитым
Небо в грязных клочьях.

Мы займёмся бегом
От борта дуплетом.
Заметает снегом
Этим жарким летом.

Я приду не с ними.
Я умру не с вами.
Да святится имя.
Да исторгнет пламя.

Каждый выжить хочет.
Ну, а это значит –
Победивший – мочит.
Проигравший – плачет.

На трефовой масти
Я оставлю след свой.
Я поймаю счастье
При попытке к бегству.

----------


## luudvig

Вадик,привет! Наша "На заре".В числе лучших  http://www.setmedia.ru/news

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Привет, Валера! Рад слышать про успех хорошей песни. Вот так и просыпаешься знаменитым :biggrin:
Помнишь наши разговоры про озвучку моих текстов? Ты как-то примолк...)))

----------


## luudvig

Вадим, ты не сказал последнего слова.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

День уходит, догорая,
Ночь
Близ
Ка.
Серебро перебираю
В сун
Ду
Ках.

Нерастаявшие льдинки,
Тон
Кий
След,
Чёрно-белые картинки
Прош
Лых
Лет.

Хоть сейчас исчезло что-то
Без
Сле
Да,
Ты хохочешь там, на фото
На
Всег
Да.

Речка замерла, вода в ней
Как 
Стек
Ло.
От твоей улыбки давней
Мне 
Теп
Ло.

День уйдёт, погаснут свечи –
Ну
И
Пусть.
До свиданья, летний вечер,
Здравствуй,
Грусть.

----------


## Ладушка

Кра
Со
Та!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Неважно, что мы говорили.
Мы были вместе и любили.
И поезда, автомобили
Разъединить нас не могли.
И ночь в злодейском чёрном гриме,
И тучи с космами седыми,
И звёзды мне шептали имя
Во имя неба и земли.

И было ясно и морозно.
Спокойно, чисто, многозвёздно.
Уже пора, ещё не поздно
Запоминать, как ночь нежна,
Чтоб город, где мы вместе будем,
Не стал бессмысленно-безлюден,
И не забыл я в спешке буден
Ту мелочь, что мне так нужна…

А мне нужна такая малость –
Чтобы сбылось, о чём мечталось,
И моя нота оставалась
Чиста, как сонной речки гладь,
Чтоб ночь стекала с наших окон,
Заря взрывалась алым соком
И шею щекотал твой локон.
И больше нечего желать.

----------


## PAN

*Дядя Вадя*,  :Ok: ... :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, что не забываешь, PAN... :Smile3:

----------


## goluba

Как всегда здорово! :Ok:  :br:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

:Blush2:  Спасибо, Голуба. :Yes4:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Среди холодных серых льдин
Ты не одна.
Я не один.
Звезда сияет, высока,
А свет нам так необходим…
Ты не исчезнешь навсегда,
И я останусь невредим,
Пока сияет нам звезда.
Ты не одна.
Я не один.

Между дождями октябрей
И холодами декабрей
Придёт пора. Наступит час –
Я стану чуточку мудрей.
И вдруг пойму,
Что счастье – здесь,
Смеётся у моих дверей
Между дождями октябрей
И холодами декабрей…

Какая разница, мой друг,
Наверно зная или вдруг –
Замрёшь у жизни на краю…
Но мир бессмертен…
Замкнут круг.
И свет летит через года,
Несёт тепло любимых рук,
Пока сияет нам звезда –
Какая разница, мой друг?..

*Когда морозы разукрасят льды оконные
И снег до самых крыш засыплет города,
Светить мне будет до утра моя бессонная,
Моя смешная сумасшедшая звезда…
И если в голову опять полезут глупости
И если всё-таки найдёт меня беда,
Спасёт и снова оттолкнёт меня от пропасти
Моя смешная сумасшедшая звезда…*

----------


## Laurita

*Дядя Вадя*, замечательные у вас стихи! Очень легко и приятно читать.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Лаурита. Я старался :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Всё это было, было…
Да только не со мною.
Над нами небо плыло,
Звенел июль струною,
Бесхитростно и свято
Сплетались дни в года…
Ну было же когда-то!
А, может,
Никогда…

Там всё совсем иначе
    Всерьёз, не понарошку…
    Там безутешно плачу
    Я над убитой кошкой.
    Там лес свои закаты
    Припрятал за листвой…
    И не моя пока ты…
    И я пока не твой.

Так много и так мало,
        Так близко – 
        И не очень
        Гудел состав устало,
        Далёк и полуночен,
        Надрывно вьюга выла,
        Апрель манил блесной –
        Всё это было, было…
        Да только
        Не со мной.

----------


## Ладушка

*Дядя Вадя*,
 :Ok:  
Ваши стихи всегда понятны и доходчивы!
 Читаются легко  и остаётся приятное ощущение радости.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Это необходимое условие для песни, Ладушка)))

----------


## PAN

*Дядя Вадя*, 

Прими...
Сергей позже сам подойдет, а пока я выставлю ссылку...

ЗАЛ ОЖИДАНИЯ
Текст - *Дядя Вадя*
Лабает и поет - *Ддок*...)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Интересное решение темы... Но самое интересное - что у разных музыкантов текст вызывает очень похожие музыкальные ассоциации... Вот та же песня с музыкой Андрея Зотеева (писана была в 1997), пою я сам...
http://havin21.ru/Songs/WaitingRoom.mp3

----------


## Dдок

> Интересное решение темы... Но самое интересное - что у разных музыкантов текст вызывает очень похожие музыкальные ассоциации... Вот та же песня с музыкой Андрея Зотеева (писана была в 1997)


Вадим, все-таки, мне кажется, разный подход.... характер песни разный... У тебя она звучит в этакой сатирической манере, а у меня больше трагедии! В 97 году я бы тоже,  наверное,  нечто подобное твоему варианту бы записал... В то время тема родного государства виделась через призму стакана, который еще скорее наполовину полон, а сегодня  от былого оптимизма, в отношении моей Родины, остались только капли...Украли у меня надежду и страну украли! :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вадим, все-таки, мне кажется, разный подход.... характер песни разный..


Согласна! 2 варианта- 2 рАЗНЫХ эпохи и это очень слышно! 



> Украли у меня надежду и страну украли!


Да, Сереж, ты передал ЭТО.
А вообще надо сказать, что стихи дяди Вади настолько замечательны, что из них получаются классные песни! И как доказательство- сегодняшний пример Ддока. БРАВО, ребята!!!

----------


## Dдок

*Mazaykina*, Привет, Маринка! Спасибо, Маринка! :Grin:  Тут главная заслуга Вадима, так как к его стихам не надо придумывать музыку, она в них есть! Спасибо Дядя Вадя!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Сегодня  от былого оптимизма в отношении моей Родины остались только капли...Украли у меня надежду и страну украли!


Согласен с тобой, Сергей. В твоём варианте "ноты отчаяния" звучат, безусловно, ярче. И я очень рад, что на эти темы у нас с тобой взгляды совпадают))) Ты поглядывай пожалуйста на мой сайт - http://havin21.ru
Всё новое, что я пишу, я сразу же выкладываю туда. Ну, и на forum.in-ku.com тоже, по возможности :Aga: 
Буду очень рад, если какие-то тексты вдохновят твою Музу.)))
Спасибо, Марина, за лестную для каждого текстовика оценку... :Blush2: 
Как там, в фильме "Ко мне, Мухтар" Никулин говорил? "Мухтар постарается..."(©)

----------


## Dдок

*Дядя Вадя*, Спасибо! Уже там!

----------


## tamara rabe

А я так часто там.  :Yes4:  Правда, читаешь и поётся. Спасибо!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Мама,
Солнце встаёт.
Где-то птица поёт.
Как у нас,
Но немного иначе.
Новый день начинается,
Значит,
Даже боль
Непременно
Пройдёт.

Мама, 
Ты не горюй,
Я тебе говорю –
Здесь тепло
И не страшно
Ни капли.
Я же сильный.
Ты знаешь, не так ли?
Мы не раз ещё
Встретим
Зарю.

Мама, знай –
Я вернусь.
Протолкаюсь.
Прорвусь.
И вдохну запах дома
И хлеба…
А когда
Закачается небо –
Я уйду.
И опять
Провинюсь.

Из тумана пенного 
Краем – солнце ясное.
Ничего военного.
Ничего опасного.
С гор плывёт пахучий май,
Звёзды еле светятся.
Я вернусь, ты так и знай.
Нам бы только встретиться…

----------


## Ладушка

> Новый день начинается, 
> Значит, 
> Даже боль 
> Непременно 
> Пройдёт.


Здорово!
Только  грустно, что письмо не отправлено ...

----------


## tamara rabe

Ой, хорошо...  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

С тусклых гор седых
Тихо, без следа
В зеркало воды
Падала звезда…

Там, где ночь живёт,
У подножья скал,
Облаков бельё
Ветер полоскал…

Правила просты.
Но казна пуста.
Неужели - ты?
Неужели - та?..

Нечем заменить
Пепельную прядь.
Чтобы оценить -
Надо потерять…

Пазл не сложить
И не убежать.
Чтобы дальше жить,
Надо зубы сжать...

Ветер, зол и жгуч,
Занесёт следы.
Среди чёрных круч
Реет флаг беды.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Привязалась, как простуда,
Потащила нас беда,
В никуда из ниоткуда,
Ниоткуда - в никуда…

Жаль, что мы не замечали -
Рвутся нити меж людьми
В Департаменте Печали
Управления Любви.

Кровоточит ночью рана,
Рваной кожи не срастить,
Для расстаться слишком рано,
Слишком поздно для простить.

Счастье нам не обещали.
Боль таблеткой заживи.
В Департаменте Печали
Управления Любви.

Пропоёт с рассветом птица,
Что любовь
И что весна-с…
Всё когда-то повторится.
Только жаль, что не для нас.

Ну и что?
Пожмём плечами.
Вот такая се ля ви.
В Департаменте Печали
Управления Любви.

----------


## Skadi

> Из тумана пенного 
> Краем – солнце ясное.
> Ничего военного.
> Ничего опасного.
> С гор плывёт пахучий май,
> Звёзды еле светятся.
> Я вернусь, ты так и знай.
> Нам бы только встретиться…





> С тусклых гор седых
> Тихо, без следа
> В зеркало воды
> Падала звезда…
> Там, где ночь живёт,
> У подножья скал,
> Облаков бельё
> Ветер полоскал…


Оу-у-у!....Сразу влюбилась в эти строки!  :Smile3: 




> Чтобы оценить -
> Надо потерять…


Печальная аксиома....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Skadi.

----------


## Ладушка

> Привязалась, как простуда, 
> Потащила нас беда, 
> В никуда из ниоткуда, 
> Ниоткуда - в никуда…


А это про меня...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Теперь что толку в бубны бить,
И вспоминать, как это было...
Я позволял себя любить,
А вот она...
Она любила.

   Она ждала.
   И каждый день,
   И в зной, и в стужу, и в ненастье
   Навстречу сумрачному, мне
   Несла своё шальное счастье.

      Не оставляя даже часть,
      Взамен не требуя награды,
      Нездешней радостью лучась
      Лишь оттого, что я с ней рядом...

С Голгофы далеко видать.
Сейчас так ясно в этих далях –
Я должен был её предать.
Так предначертано в скрижалях.

   И день пришёл.
   И свет погас.
   И помню это, как теперь я.
   И двери разделили нас.
   И я услышал стон за дверью.

      Над миром музыка плыла.
      Весна февральский лёд долбила...
      Она собакою была.

Она одна меня любила.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Побывала у Вас в гостях... 
С восхищением!...
От души. 
СПАСИБО! :Tender:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Велкам, Лена, в любое время дня и ночи! :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Одеяло убежало.
Улетела простыня
И тоска вонзила жало
В неподвижного меня.

Что такое?
Что случилось?
Отчего же всё кругом
Приподнялось, приключилось
И запрыгало бегом?

Но я сразу догадался.
Без подсказки – ей-же-ей! –
Это приступ начинался
У квартиры у моей.

Хорошо – случилась рядом
Благоверная жена.
Нашептала ясным взглядом,
Как спасти квартиру на…

Без медбратьев, без полиций –
Не впервой, не привыкать! –
Надо сверху навалиться…
В зубы сахар затолкать…

Дальше догадайтесь сами.
Небо треснуло в окне.
Разбирайтесь с небесами!
А меня
Манит
Мане.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Устать и остаться.
Простить и проститься.
Что нам даровалось –
Мы не сохранили.
По белому небу
Летели две птицы,
На чёрную землю
Перо обронили…

Умолкли фанфары
И летние трели.
Пора приземлиться.
Пора опуститься.
Мы не были вместе.
Мы просто смотрели,
Как крестится небо
Летящею птицей.

Пока что мы рядом.
Любовь ещё дышит.
Наш путь неокончен
И даже не начат.
И, если умолкнуть,
То можно услышать,
Как птицы смеются…
А, может быть, плачут…

Недвижна река.
Берега опустели.
Минута осталась
Закату светиться.
По белому небу
Две птицы летели.
По белому небу
Две чёрные птицы.

----------


## PAN

> Мы не были вместе.
> Мы просто смотрели,
> Как крестится небо
> Летящею птицей.


... :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Из ниоткуда в никуда
Из никуда и в ниоткуда
Бежит усталая вода, 
Преодолевшая запруду,

Бежит, не ведая о том, 
Что станет облаком летучим
Или сорвётся с дикой кручи
Или замрёт холодным льдом…

Так нашей юности тропа
Рассветная,
Щедра вначале,
Вдруг опустеет – и в печали
Нас на закат ведёт, скупа.

Так детское желанье чуда
Сотрут бесцветные года –
Из ниоткуда в никуда
Из никуда и в ниоткуда…

И так идём мы друг за другом,
За шагом шаг и круг за кругом,
Чтобы исчезнуть без следа
Из ниоткуда в никуда.

И встанет новая звезда,
И новые дороги будут
Из никуда и в ниоткуда,
Из ниоткуда в никуда.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

На вечерние смотрины
Приплывали
Облака.
Над берёзовою рощей
Застывали
Акварели,
На меня глядели птицы
Отрешённо,
Свысока.
Я смотрел на небеса –
А небеса в меня
Смотрели.

Надо мною
Глубиною
Небо,
Я лежу на дне,
И ни капельки не страшно –
Удержаться только мне бы
В предвечернем полумраке,
В этом тёплом майском дне,
Между тёплою травою
И бездонным
Тёплым
Небом.

Поплывёт закат по речке,
Как купалинский
Венок,
Загорятся в небе звёзды,
Майским вечером
Согреты,
Никого со мной –
И всё же
Я не буду одинок,
Будут мне шептать берёзы
Свои детские
Секреты…

Мне когда-нибудь исполнится.
Мне когда-нибудь,
Да вспомнится,
Как берёза поздним вечером
Над зеркальной гладью клонится,
Как она руками-ветками
К отраженью неба тянется...
Мне когда-нибудь,
Да вспомнится.
Мне когда-нибудь
Останется.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Давайте с белого листа.
Со звёздных слёз на небе.
Где ветер юн,
Трава густа,
И запах лип волшебен.

Пока глубОко речки дно
С истока и до устья,
Добавим в терпкое вино
Немного мудрой грусти…

Себя не надо забывать.
Пока живём на свете -
Давайте не перебивать.
Есть правда в неответе.

У каждой веры - свой черёд.
И нет указки свыше.
Неважно, кто сказал вперёд.
Важнее - кто услышал.

И пусть мелодия, чиста,
Как кровь, бежит по венам…
Давайте с белого листа.
Светло.
Несовременно.

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, здравствуйте! Я у Ваших ног! И больше нечего сказать...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Здравствуйте, Лена. Не, так не пойдёт. "Я у ваших ног" - это привилегия мужчин!  :Yes4:

----------


## LenZ

Ну тогда так - я у ног Вашего творчества!!!  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, Лена.)))

----------


## LenZ

Вам спасибо, что пишите такие стихи!

----------


## PAN

> это привилегия


Так хочется привилегий...)))


*Дядя Вадя*, чем готов порадовать???

К слову - я говорю не только о стихах...

Просто расскажи...

----------


## LenZ

Паша, здравствуйте! Меня поражает меткость и лаконичность Ваших стихов!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

_Извини, Pan, что я долго сюда не заходил. Притихла что-то Муза)))
Но вот недавно забежала на чаёк..._
=======================================

Пока я счастлив и дышу,
Пока тепло мне
Рядом с вами –
Я расскажу.
Я напишу
Картину тихими словами,
Как ночь заплачет,
Уходя,
В холодном небе
И высоком,
Как слёзы летнего дождя
Зальют глаза
Бессонных окон,
Как ляжет призрачная
Мгла
Мне мягкой тяжестью
На плечи,
Как ночь июльская
Тепла,
И звук её глубок
И вечен,
Как безнадёжно-далеки
В туманной дымке,
В мути слёзной,
Плывут
Усталые гудки
По речке млечной,
Речке звёздной…
И чистый белый лист
Лежит
И ждёт стихов
К исходу ночи,
И с фотки сын
Ко мне бежит
И так хохочет!..
Так хохочет!..

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Дядя Вадя, чем готов порадовать???
> Просто расскажи...


А вот, если хочешь, послушай, Паша, что я тут записал недавно.
И музыка, и слова, и голос - всё моё... :Smile3: 

http://havin21.ru/Songs/DownTheHill.mp3

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Как ночь заплачет,
Уходя,
В холодном небе
И высоком.....


И чистый белый лист
Лежит
И ждёт стихов
К исходу ночи,
.....

Так хохочет!.. 
ТАК В ТЕМУ!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Мне тоже нравится финал, Таня  :Smile3:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

созвучались. спасибо

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Наверно, мы сошли с ума.
Наверно, нас ночная тьма
Разоружила.
Лишила воли.
А может, всё наоборот.
Застыл суфлёр, разинув рот,
Смешались краски.
Забылись роли…
Быть может, это наш каюк.
Быть может, это наш капкан,
Зато неспешно.
Зато нескушно.
И мы бежим по облакам,
И Бог простит,
И PAL SECAM,
И сверху видно,
Как снизу душно…
Не догадаться нам с тобой,
За что дарованы судьбой
И жаркий шопот,
И стон,
И слёзы.
Закрыта дверь,
Потерян ключ,
И только солнца первый луч
Убережёт нас
От передоза.
Пусть даже стены не спасут
От взглядов и от пересуд,
А мы не слышим.
А мы смеёмся.
И этот миг через года
Подарит счастье навсегда,
Когда вернёмся.
Когда очнёмся.

----------


## PAN

> Запретный миг


Ух......

----------


## Дядя Вадя

:Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

> Запретный миг


Дааа....  :Tender:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Дык! :Derisive:

----------


## luudvig

> Запретный миг


Вадя,привет! Мастерски!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ба-а, какие люди! Привет, Валера. Тыщу лет тебя не слышал.
Как живёшь-поживаешь? Как звучишь-озвучаешь?
"Запретный миг" озвучить не хочешь? Что-то мне подсказывает, что этот миг, он хоть и запретный, но так и просится на музыку...  :Grin:

----------


## luudvig

Привет,Вадя! Живём помаленьку...пописываем...Глянь хит парад Радио Шансон.Там песня "Шереметево"заявлена в исполнении А.Бандеры.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Поздравляю, Валера! Хит-парад радио Шансон - это круто! (Хотя, на мой взгляд, "В тихом дворе" много круче, чем "Шереметьево"  :Aga: )

----------


## luudvig

Дык!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В небесной синеве хрустальной
Такая ширь,
Такая даль…
У осени первоначальной
Своя печать,
Своя печаль.

Уйдёт тоска с ночным туманом,
И всё расставит на места
В балетном па,
В круженьи плавном
Полёт
Неспешного
Листа…

Ступай по злату от порога
Под золотые образа,
Там, где судьба светло и строго
Посмотрит
Пристально
В глаза.

Там ива расплетает косы.
С небес струится мягкий свет.
Там на извечные вопросы
Получишь
Правильный
Ответ.

И в тишине,
Среди покоя,
Когда-нибудь
И где-нибудь
Берёза тонкою рукою
Благословит
Твой торный
Путь.

----------


## tamara rabe

Ну, наконец-то, осень дядю Вадю пробудила. И хорошо сделала!  :flower:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Все нормальные медведи уже берлоги заготавливают для зимней лежки...

----------


## PAN

> Все нормальные медведи уже


А иные - готовятся к выборам...)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

...но при этом всё равно готовят берлогу... Просто-о-орную...

----------


## LenZ

Дождались! Красиво, как всегда! Балуйте нас своими стихами почаще, пожалуйста!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не от меня зависит, Лена. Чесслово!

----------


## luudvig

Дядь,ты МАСТЕР!!!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Нет, Валера. Я половина МАСТЕРА. Вторая половина - это композитор. Как Джон с Полом :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> Запретный миг


 :Ok:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

До звезды не дотянешься,
Звёзды – они недотроги.
Только ночью оценишь
Живое сияние дня.
Одинокая фара луны
На молочной дороге.
Никого,
Никого,
Никого –
Ни тебя, ни меня.
Это лето зовёт помолчать
У ночного оконца.
Это небо бессонное
Воду из озера пьёт.
Это память ударила
Прямо в сплетение солнца,
И дышать,
И дышать,
И дышать
Мне совсем не даёт.
Время мчится без устали
По бесконечному кругу,
Иссекая морщинами
Лица, мечты, города…
Для чего миллионами лет
Мы стремились друг к другу?
Чтоб коснуться на миг
И уйти,
И уйти
Навсегда.
Высыхают к утру
Бесприютные лунные лужи.
Карусель бесконечных секунд
Продолжает кружить.
Этот миг,
Этот миг,
Этот миг –
Для чего был он нужен?
Может быть,
Ради этого мига
И стоило
Жить.

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, 




> До звезды не дотянешься,
> Звёзды – они недотроги.


До чего ж красиво!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не хватает красоты в окружающем мире. Значит, надо добавлять... :Aga:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

В сиреневом коротком платье,
Взаправду
Или же во сне –
Моя награда и проклятье
Идёт, смеясь, навстречу мне…

А воздух полон пьяным маем,
И дома прочный щит забыт,
И мы пока ещё не знаем
Опасной
Близости
Орбит.

Но будет нас хранить причастьем
Весенних яблонь
Белизна,
И – Боже мой, какое счастье! –
Уже не ждать,
Ещё не знать…

Звенят тех дней тугие струны,
Смеются карие глаза
Там, где я жил,
Хмельной и юный,
Одну любовь тому назад.

----------


## LenZ

> Тому назад


*Дядя Вадя*, потрясающе!  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Правда? Спасибо, Лена! :Vishenka 17:

----------


## LenZ

> Правда?


Конечно, правда!

----------


## smychok

Дядь Вадь... Большая работа мне предстоит! Я очень давно не посещал форум и думаю подсобралось мне почитать немного))) За одну любовь тому назад браво! :br:  :br:  :br: 

На каждый стих не буду отписывать что бы не засорять иему, но знайте что я "работаю")))

----------


## smychok

Дядь Вадь... Не обижайся, но я на запретный миг музыку написал... Оно само получилось нечаянно и очень быстро...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Дядь Вадь... Не обижайся, но я на запретный миг музыку написал... Оно само получилось нечаянно и очень быстро...


 
*smychok*, почему я должен обижаться? :Grin:  
А для чего, по-твоему, я выкладываю здесь свои тексты? Именно, чтобы люди смогли написать на них музыку! Я ведь, извини за нескромность, себя не за _поэта_ держу, а за _текстовика..._
Ну дык, эта...Покажь...Заценим... :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Есть момент сочинительного потуга на диктофоне... Если такой вариант устраивает, то числа 22-23 мог бы передать!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Конечно, давай.

----------


## smychok

Дядь Вадь, на почте! Извините за задержку!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Услышал тут как-то в маршрутке песню "Honesty" Билли Джоела. Слышал её и раньше, но тут как-то задумался - а почему её никто ни разу не перевёл? Ведь красивая песнища! Озаботился - и... Нет, слово "перевёл" здесь абсолютно неуместно - просто сделал свой текст на эту музыку. А один замечательный парнишка с форума www.musicforums.ru/lirics, Игорь Кромов, записал "черновичок"... Жаль, что до "чистовичка" дело не дошло, но результат хотелось бы выложить на суд взыскательной публики...)))

Оригинальное звучание:
http://havin21.ru/Songs/Honesty.mp3


Неизведан и велик,
Неукротим и многолик
Мчится мир наш 
Искрой среди звёзд.
И в звенящей тишине
Ему ни разу дела нет
Ни до счастий наших,
Ни до слёз…

Плеск воды					
Уносит прежних дней следы
Листвяных, пряных, молодых.
Так оно…
Пускай ты стал другим давно –
Со временем вкусней вино.

За окошко не смотри,
Пускай твердят календари,
Что не время для тепла сейчас…
В расставания не верь,
Нет ни разлук и ни потерь.
Счастья каждый миг на веки в нас!

Словно ливня капли,
Дни бегут – не так ли?
И сквозь листьев зелень
Проступает желтизна…
Не спеши проститься.
К нам вернутся птицы,
Ты знай.
Ты знай…

Всё, что неизменно –
Это перемены.
Но от века льётся солнца свет.
Как бы ни был труден
Путь средь серых буден,
Лишь любовь оставит вечный след…

А вот так звучит это в исполнении Игоря Кромова.
http://havin21.ru/Songs/Honesty-Kromov.mp3

----------


## Ладушка

Автор темы нас чёт не балует. А так хочется уже почувствовать  весеннее настроение. Он  умеет его создать.
 Мы хочем песен! :Blush2:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Забудь обман
Прошедших вёсен -
Опять весна!
Смолистый дух
Нагретых сосен
И тишина...
А улиц сонная прохлада
И синева -
Как долгожданная награда -
Ушла зима!
В запруде солнечного света -
Трамвайный звон.
Как будто
Только что
Из лета
Приехал он.
В снег ноздреватый
Проседает
Сонливый дом.
В прищуре окон стёкла тают
Прозрачным льдом.
Сосулек звон
Хрустально-тонок
И даль ясна,
Как улыбается ребёнок
Легко
От сна.

----------


## Ладушка

Спасибо! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33: 
 Всё так чудно совпало!  
Если женщина просит...  даже природа сжалилась. 
Ушла зима! :Yahoo:

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, Спасибо! Хоть немного весеннего настроения привнесли! 
Ну и песня супер!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, насчет песни - это, Лена, вы погорячились... :Smile3: 
Просто стих. И написанный, кстати, на заре туманной юности)))

----------


## luudvig

Вадя,привет!С наступающим!
Зашёл на твою страничку, почитал,отдохнул душой.Потопал дальше...Спасибо тебе брат!

----------


## smychok

> На кончике пера была весна


Вот и у меня сейчас такие мысли... Осень пока ещё прощальной улыбкой не спешит одаривать, но все мы на этом пути стоим...

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, нахожусь в состоянии печали и ожидания стихов! Порадуйте...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Опять
Один и тот же
Вздор
И бесконечный
Коридор,
И нет конца,
И нет следа,
И давит,
Давит,
Давит,
Да
Вит низкий свод у потолка
И цель, как прежде,
Далека,
И нет просвета
Ни хрена,
Но надо,
Надо,
Надо,
На
Фига мне эта кутерьма?
Но, как и все,
Я без ума
По снегу,
По камням,
По льду
Лечу,
Плыву,
Бегу,
Иду
И ду
Мать даже не могу,
Чтоб оглянуться
На бегу,
Узнать,
Что ставлено
На кон.
Бегу,
Бегу,
Бегу
До кон

----------


## PAN

:Ok: ......... :br:

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, спасибо. в очередной раз задумалась о смысле бытия...

----------


## smychok

Дядь Вадь, Смажте душу маслом, что бы не скриепела...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

_Неба прозрачная синь.
Листьев осенняя дрожь.
Речки холодная стынь.
Солнца прощальная ложь.

День или ночь – выбирай –
В сердце войдет острием.
Это ли будет наш край?
Это ли наш окоем?

Тьма впереди или свет?..
Даль холодна и пуста.
Может, найдется ответ
В смертном секрете листа.

Слезы желтеющих древ
Падают в чаще лесной,
Чтобы, сейчас умерев,
Снова родиться весной,

Чтоб мы увидеть могли,
Как полыхает заря
В стылой рассветной дали,
В серой золе октября._

----------


## PAN

*Дядя Вадя*,  :br: ...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Здорово, Пан. Тыщу лет тебя не видел. :br:

----------


## NataG

Настоящие поэты осенью оттаивают. У них все наоборот. Дядя Вадя, с октябрём!

----------


## tamara rabe

Появляйтесь почаще, пожалуйста. Дефицит...

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, спасибо...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

------------------------------------
Солнца спелый апельсин
Брызнул соком.
Сверху лавой льется синь
На песок нам...
Волн язык лизнул следы -
Я здесь не был.
Там, где финиш у воды -
Старт у неба...
Тень к ногам упала ниц.
Жду подарка.
Быстрый взгляд из-под ресниц...
Жарко...
Жарко!
Смех грудной, сиянье глаз,
Море страсти...
Niño, я не знаю вас!
Muchas gracias.
Сдуют жар дневной ветра.
Дрогнет шторка.
Нет ни завтра, ни вчера.
Спи, Майорка.
------------------------------------

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*,  :Vah:  наконец-то! Спасибо!

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Да не за что, Лена! :Smile3: 
Просто душит тишина...

----------


## PAN

> Просто душит тишина...


Тишина - душит,
Закладывает уши, 
Глаза закрывает -
Душа застывает.......
За порогом - полумрак....
За порог - КАК...???
................
В полумраке день, ночь...
Потихоньку страх - прочь...
В тишине набатом... звук -
ТУК............ ТУК......
...............
Сердце - тук...
За дверью, вдруг,
На вопрос ответ................
БОИШЬСЯ, друг...???..... 
Ну конечно нет...)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

-----------------------------------


*Дядя Вадя*, неизменно рад видеть... :br:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо, PAN, тоже рад :Ok:

----------


## tamara rabe

ЖИВЫ ДИНОЗАВРЫ! И слава Богу!  :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Во как! Отпускной!

Динозавры были, есть и будут, как завещал великий....

Ну дай Бог им быть!

С наступающими, всех благ и долгих лет жизни ;)

----------


## LenZ

Дядя Вадя, с Новым годом и Рождеством! Всего самого светлого! И окончания тишины... Заждались....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Спасибо большое, Лена)))
Тебе тоже всего самого светлого и волшебного в это Рождество!

А пока вот...
Вольное сочинение на тему песни Ф.Меркюри(Queen) "My Melancholy Blues"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Тоска уходит, далека…
Лежит на клавишах рука…
С неба смотрит любопытный 
Лунный глаз.
Как суета уходит мимо…
Как мне сейчас необходима
Музыка, что зазвучит сейчас…

И будет снова
Слово,
И звук - основ основа,
И запах мха лесного,
На песке следы
У воды…
Мне снова снится -
Ты летишь, как птица,
Над полем, над рекой,
А я смотрю, такой
Счастливый и смешной…
Не повторится.
Но теперь навек останется со мной.
Тот миг вернется снова
Теплом костра ночного,
Зим тяжек груз,
Но я не боюсь,
Пока со мною
Мой волшебник за спиною -
Этот
Полуночный блюз…
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Вот как это звучит в виде песни -
http://havin21.ru/Songs/MelancholyBlues.mp3

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо, Дядя Вадя, за пожелания и волшебный блюз!!! И радуйте почаще, пожалуйста... Пойду еще послушаю))) красиво...

----------


## tamara rabe

ЗАВОРАЖИВАЕТ! ОЧАРОВЫВАЕТ! СПАСИБО!  :Tender:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Тебя лето просватало.
Принимали мы дар его.
Нас от глаз чужих прятало
Васильковое марево.
Что тогда нами сказано –
Было чисто и искренне.
Перед небом мы связаны
Звездопадными искрами…

           Забери это лето!
           Забери это небо!
           Без тебя его нету!
           Без тебя я здесь не был!..
           То ли быль, то ли небыль
           С золотистым рассветом.
           Забери это небо!
           Забери это лето!..

Только где наша лирика?
В темноте ли, при свете ли
Уходила любви река
Как же мы не заметили?..
Капитал, нам подаренный,
Разменяли на грошики,
Словно в смертной испарине
Травы росные брошены…

           Забери это лето!
           Забери это небо!
           Без тебя его нету!
           Без тебя я здесь не был!..
           То ли быль, то ли небыль
           С золотистым рассветом.
           Забери это небо!
           Забери это лето!..

Будет небо расколото
В зимней медленной замяти,
Но останется золото
В сундуках моей памяти.
И какая мне разница,
Кто смолчит, кто не сдержится,
Если в памяти дразнится,
Если в памяти нежится…

           Забери это лето!
           Забери это небо!
           Без тебя его нету!
           Без тебя я здесь не был!..
           То ли быль, то ли небыль
           С золотистым рассветом.
           Забери это небо!
           Забери это лето!..
----------------------------------------------
http://havin21.ru/Songs/TakeThisSummer.mp3
----------------------------------------------

----------


## LenZ

*Дядя Вадя*, какая знакомая и грустная история... спасибо. как всегда, красиво.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Видимо, это история, знакомая каждому...  :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Еще новая песенка


Случайно не Ддок???... :Blink: 
Если да, то скажи ему - пусть даст спеть эту песню  Паучаре, он знает кто это...))) И скажи, что я посоветовал - и пусть не булькает...)))

Блин, пошел, посмотрел - это твой голос???  :Vah:  Быть не может!!!... :Vah:  Мы знакомы с Ташкиным больше 25 лет...))) И голос звучит так, как будто это Серега на улыбке спел, ну и немного поприжимал кое-где...)))
Предложение в силе - возьмите "в долю" Паучару - это Марат Тимохин, наш старый друг...

----------


## tatadr

тоже песенка

Не говорю тебе «люблю» – 
Боюсь солгать.
Ты не спросил, и я не отвечаю.
Но почему-то от себя 
Тебя опять 
Не сразу и нечётко отличаю.

В беспечном мире Солнца и Луны
Мы так приземлены, и всё же – так крылаты…
Мы были б друг для друга созданы,
Ах, если б не были женаты.

Пускай живём, в руке рука,
Сто лет подряд,
И всё же забываем постепенно
О том, что верность – это больше во сто крат,
Чем просто – неналичие измены.

Я точно знаю, нет твоей вины:
Так хрупок мир меж Солнцем и Луною.
Мы были б друг для друга созданы,
Не будь мы мужем и женою.

Не говори же мне «люблю».
Мне всё равно,
Насколько этот образ необъятен.
Я неизменно выбираю лишь одно
Из всех его значений и понятий.

Я точно знаю, нет ничьей вины:
Мы так приземлены, и всё же – так крылаты...
Мы были б друг для друга созданы,
Ах, если б не были женаты.

----------


## Лев

*tatadr*, 
Чтобы не потеряться в "гостях" на чужой странице,
Вам стоит создать свою тему. Обратитесь за помощью
к модератору.

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не совсем понял вопрос, Pan. "Случайно не Ддок" - что? Поет? Нет, пою я. И автор музыки не Ддок, то есть не Сергей Ташкин))) А Luudvig, то есть Валера Антонюк  :Grin: 
А Марат, если захочет - пусть тоже попробует спеть  :Yes4:

----------


## tatadr

Ой, я уж поняла, что попала в приват... Прошу прощения. Осваиваюсь только))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Ну, если уж написала, так изволь,
*tatadr*, - 



> В беспечном мире Солнца и Луны
> Мы так приземлены, и всё же – так крылаты…
> Мы были б друг для друга созданы


Это как? СозданЫ? Извините, это не по-русски... По-русски - сОзданы!

----------


## PAN

> Не совсем понял вопрос, Pan. "Случайно не Ддок" - что? Поет? Нет, пою я.


Это я понял, когда добрался до сайта...))) Сначала жеж послушал просто по ссылке... И только потом решил сходить на сайт...
Голоса удивительно похожи, видишь - даже перепутал сначала...)))
А с Маратом - это вы сами порешайте, просто поговори с Серегой...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Не остаться нам и не расстаться.
Догорает солнце вдалеке.
Остается покружиться в танце
И поплыть листвою по реке.

Свет негромкий, ветра шум неяркий,
Черная холодная вода –
Вот они, последние подарки.
Мы вернемся, может быть, сюда.

Мы вернемся, только не узнаем,
Что родимся снова и умрем,
Что январский лед взорвется маем,
И что май болеет ноябрем...

Подожди.
Давай еще немножко
Посчитаем блики по реке,
Слушая,
Как пьяная гармошка
Задыхаясь, плачет вдалеке...

Завтра мы опять придем ко входу,
К смене быстрых лет и долгих зим.
А луна, смеясь, глядится в воду,
По которой листьями скользим.

----------


## PAN

*Дядя Вадя*,  :br: ...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

:Yes4:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Не остаться нам и не расстаться.
> Догорает солнце вдалеке.
> Остается покружиться в танце
> И поплыть листвою по реке.
> 
> Свет негромкий, ветра шум неяркий,
> Черная холодная вода –
> Вот они, последние подарки.
> Мы вернемся, может быть, сюда.
> ...


Прекрасно!...
Всегда с интересом и удовольствием читаю Ваши произведения.
Всего Вам...!

----------

